# Random Wrestling Pictures



## Hall_Of_Henry (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Roster Cartoon*

Is it kinda nerdy that I can name every wrestler there? Idk the names of the referees but I can name everyone else :agree:

The only one that gave me trouble was the one next to JTG, but then I knew why I forgot about him....I hope he's on NXT or doing something ;(


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: WWE Roster Cartoon*

Where's Roman Reigns?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Roster Cartoon*



Sleeper said:


> Where's Roman Reigns?


I think part of the picture got cut off as I didn't spot Reigns, Khali or Natalya.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: WWE Roster Cartoon*



Hall_Of_Henry said:


> Is it kinda nerdy that I can name every wrestler there? Idk the names of the referees but I can name everyone else :agree:
> 
> The only one that gave me trouble was the one next to JTG, but then I knew why I forgot about him....I hope he's on NXT or doing something ;(


Is that Tyson Kidd?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE Roster Cartoon*

Not bad... Why is Bourne in the picture, though?


----------



## Noa Deeps (May 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Roster Cartoon*

This looks great, I would love to see more of these.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Roster Cartoon*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Not bad... Why is Bourne in the picture, though?


Cause Evan is still with the company?


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE Roster Cartoon*

even Ezekiel Jackson is on there!


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE Roster Cartoon*

The Rock has either been drawn by Matt Groening or has kidney failure.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Roster Cartoon*

Wow that's pretty sick! He even got the refs. I'm only aware of the one ref next to the black guy. (Had no idea WWE had a black ref)


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: WWE Roster Cartoon*

Love this. Although, annoyed people aren't commenting on the picture except for "where's so-and-so?" "why's ** on there?" "One wrestler looks bad". Stfu, seriously, why post that shit?

This is great. I remember when I was a lad and bought my first WWF Magazine in about 1993 (I was 6, and only watched wrestling with my older bros so I would never get any magazines) and there was a cartoon, like this, featuring everyone. It's a memory I'll cherish just looking at it. I know now it was probably created by Jerry Lawler or probably Bret Hart, which makes it even classier.

Great picture.


----------



## dfirday (May 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE Roster Cartoon*

At least 3MB look more Badass.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Time for a new thread this time with some structure and rules.

* No more than 5 pictures per post (and this doesn't mean post 5 then immediately post 5 more)

* Do not quote more than one picture to comment on them. There's no need for this and it just results in pictures appearing again and again.

* Take the time to look over the last few pages to avoid repeats. Yes over time repeats are bound to happen but there's no reason for the same pictures to be posted a second time within a few days.

Anyone breaking these rules on multiple occasions will be removed from the thread.

Funny Wrestling Pictures
Funny Wrestling Pictures II


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Super Steiner.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Off topic, but wouldn't it be better if we used spoiler tags to quote the pictures?


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



TomasThunder619 said:


> Off topic, but wouldn't it be better if we used spoiler tags to quote the pictures?


Yes it would but given that half the people in the last thread couldn't even manage to count to five that might be asking a bit to much of them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

:lol a few posts in, and all of the pics have already been posted about 10000000 times in the past.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

New thread... Needs more AJ! unk7


----------



## DrHorrible (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Biast said:


> New thread... Needs more AJ! unk7


I thought it's suppose to be "funny wrestling pictures"? Those aren't funny.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Can we had a rule that the pictures need to be funny? Or at least a resemblance of that (since humour is pretty subjective). The off-topic pics are already happening in the first page.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










I didn't make this, I found it. I think that makes this pretty damn funny.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



DrHorrible said:


> I thought it's suppose to be "funny wrestling pictures"? Those aren't funny.


Nor are they that sexy.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Eclairal said:


>


:lol So awkward.


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Who they trying to kid? I love how one of the top comments is "This is just to troll the smarks isn't it?"


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









unk2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



CurryKingDH said:


> Who they trying to kid? I love how one of the top comments is "This is just to troll the smarks isn't it?"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Khali video


I saw this in my subscription box earlier. :lmao Just amusing.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Spoiler: large images






























I'm sure it's nothing (and the Cena one doesn't surprise me), but I found it silly how Ziggler's, Ryback's, and Cena's shirts appear to be the sold out ones while Punk's and the Rock's are left hanging. :lol

I never was a fan of that particular Punk shirt design, but still.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*





And ironically enough, they disabled comments AND likes on this video. :lmao They knew what was gonna happen.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Dat Khali video, next thing he will do is do promo in Indian and he will take place of Orton lol.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



















AJ Lee & CM Punk at The Cubs game today


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



JY57 said:


> [not sure how to spoiler]
> AJ Lee & CM Punk at The Cubs game today (weird expression by both)


AJ vs Lita incoming.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I saw this at Walmart awhile ago and I thought why the hell would they put a Jack Swagger rumbler with the CM Punk DVD


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

[HIDE="hide"]


Calahart said:


> Spoiler: large images
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/HIDE]

where the fuck is that that has all those wwe shirts out like that?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



MrAxew said:


> AJ vs Lita incoming.


With Beth Phoenix as the special guest referee and she screws both of them over. :vince5


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Sazer Ramon said:


> where the fuck is that that has all those wwe shirts out like that?


On tumblr the person said it was at a Walmart.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



DrHorrible said:


> I thought it's suppose to be "funny wrestling pictures"? Those aren't funny.


Dude, AJ Lee's ass is totally hilarious.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Ryback Ate My Homework


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

THANK THE LORD I CAN QUOTE A PIC WITHOUT FEAR. :clap

Jack Swagger adorning Summer.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



E N F O R C E R said:


>


:lmao I think I actually had that incredibly crappy phone at one point. I could probably actually still get by with it. :side:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Calahart said:


> On tumblr the person said it was at a Walmart.


_It's true, went to Walmart the other day to see what they had for cheap in the DVD section (found Over the Limit 2012 for 5$) and walked by the tshirt area and saw Ziggler, Cena's & Rock's tshirts but no CM Punk's though at all...guessing cause the way he's portrayed on the shirt the 'religious' folks around these parts didn't want it in stock >_>_


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



lp2xxx said:


>


Do you know what show that's from?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

:lmao what did he land on?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao what did he land on?


Looks like Lego bricks to me, the most painful motherfuckers in the universe, except upside down plugs that is.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



NO! said:


> Do you know what show that's from?


_Its from PWG Death to All But Metal (5/25/12)




swagger_ROCKS said:



:lmao what did he land on?

Click to expand...


Legos lol_


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*





































and how to prevent a Orton :lol


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Alex said:


> Looks like Lego bricks to me, the most painful motherfuckers in the universe, except upside down plugs that is.


Holy shit. I would rather land on thumbtacks than legos.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



BLEACH said:


> Spoiler: LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its.... Mark henry! :lol


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

A screenshot I made a couple of years ago when I still watched TNA:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



TomasThunder619 said:


> Holy shit. I would rather land on thumbtacks than legos.


agreed in a heartbeat!

That's what WWE needs is a good lego match, I mean its pretty darn hardcore and kid friendly at the same time!

Lego hell in a cell!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Hawkke said:


> agreed in a heartbeat!
> 
> That's what WWE needs is a good lego match, I mean its pretty darn hardcore and kid friendly at the same time!
> 
> Lego hell in a cell!


Ouch! And it would be good for business.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



TomasThunder619 said:


> Ouch! And it would be good for business.


And kids will be suplexing each other on lego blocks. :ex:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Alex said:


> Looks like Lego bricks to me, the most painful motherfuckers in the universe, except upside down plugs that is.


:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol poor sucker.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



BBoiz94 said:


> And kids will be suplexing each other on lego blocks. :ex:


:lmao:lmao:lmao

MAKE! IT! HAPPEN!


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



> Do not quote more than one picture to comment on them. There's no need for this and it just results in pictures appearing again and again.


:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap 
Finally, the old rule made zero sense and was too harsh and out of the blue, this is a well-thought compromise (though I will still try to use spoiler tags)

And for the Pratchett fans out there:


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Spoiler: Ryback the human wrecking ball


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



BLEACH said:


> Spoiler: Ryback the human wrecking ball


I just couldn't help but lol at that one, just because it is so crazy :lol


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Make it happen Trips, it's whats best for business...


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao what did he land on?


It was hard candy not legos.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^ :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

:lmao at the dude who didn't let go of Ziggler. Gotta admire his tolerance for some of these fans.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

For my 6000th post, I thought I'd post in this thread.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*












ssppeeddyy said:


>


LMAO


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



E N F O R C E R said:


> Make it happen Trips, it's whats best for business...


Yeah, he _*would*_ sooner share his wife than share his spotlight.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao at the dude who didn't let go of Ziggler. Gotta admire his tolerance for some of these fans.


that was a retarded kid.
Ziggler went to him at the end of the match and shook his hand.
You can't be mean to a little retarded kid...

Even HHH with his shovel got a retarded kid up to the stage once


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



The Ratman said:


> I saw this at Walmart awhile ago and I thought why the hell would they put a Jack Swagger rumbler with the CM Punk DVD


How could you forget their epic 6 month feud? 8*D


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



>


This is me today. :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^ :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ham and Egger said:


>



I get that almost every time at work :lol


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I love that cartoon. Brilliant!


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

from HHH new dvd...


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao at the dude who didn't let go of Ziggler. Gotta admire his tolerance for some of these fans.
> 
> That kid looks like he has some sort of mental disability which isn't funny. In that case, Ziggler did the right thing and let the kid get the thrill of his life most likely.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ham and Egger said:


>


Shawn did it better


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






Ermmm...


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^^

:ksi2

Zeus' screaming and Sherri's "YOU DON'T KNOW" made me legit lol

EDIT: And WTF @ Sherri's random climbing of the cage :lmao


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Had to gif it.


----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^^
:lmao beautiful


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Probably already posted somewhere, but what the hell :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Steph looked good in that. lol at the "so not fair"


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



haribo said:


> Probably already posted somewhere, but what the hell :lol


:lmao

Would have been great if they added 5 more seconds with something like "What would really happen" and HHH just saying "Alright jeez, you can have it." as soon as the staredown began. :lol But I guess that would take away from the whole point.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Had to gif it.


Cesaro is such a dick! :lol


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Jesus christ...


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



haribo said:


> Probably already posted somewhere, but what the hell :lol


he wouldn't even put over his own wife 
:lmao


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Had to gif it.


:lmao Where was this from?



Index said:


> Spoiler: armadillo defence


So I google-image-d this and I got Armadillo defence as the result. :lmao


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Sheamus on the right


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










lol Divas divsion.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

and now i miss eddie even more.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

























:ey


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


>


What's funny is that Velvet actually tried out for said Diva Search and was turned down.

Bitter much?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## T-Zone (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



BBoiz94 said:


> (Cesaro throwing brick fakeout) :lmao Where was this from


WWE's Youtube Backstage Fallout show. They have some good segments from time to time.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









:ambrose2 :reigns :rollins
*Mirror Match at WM 30. BOOK IT!* :vince



-SAW- said:


> What's funny is that Velvet actually tried out for said Diva Search and was turned down.
> 
> Bitter much?


Dat ass in the thumbnail, tho. Straight out of bed after sex, yo. :allen1


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



haribo said:


> Probably already posted somewhere, but what the hell :lol


I thought trips used a shovel instead of a spoon for his breakfast cereal?

:trips


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

OK OK Jim Rice is a Hall of Famer!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

that Rhodes promo gif made me think of this


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









Not funny per se, but.. :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



FredForeskinn said:


> that Rhodes promo gif made me think of this


Oh god yes me too! :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Eulonzo said:


> Not funny per se, but.. :lol


One my fave AJ moments.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Spoiler: botched spot does it again






virus21 said:


>





That had me rollin'. :lmao


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

shit call me morbid but that Benoit/Vince gif made me laugh so much.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Not sure if this has been posted in the older threads before but here it goes:

Anyone remember this gem? :





The guy has to be someone from here. Just has to.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Vince's reaction to Cena being injured



























​


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Cycloneon said:


> Vince's reaction to Cena being injured
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude legit, this made me laugh so fucking hard. Holy shit. So much unintentional comedy in wrestling. haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






Skip to 1:45. Dat sell.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










:austin


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*





behold the man who beat cena clean for the wwe championship in the main event of summerslam and is a 2 time wwe champion


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










OC


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


































Dean isn't PG at all. lol


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



[email protected] said:


> Skip to 1:45. Dat sell.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

in fucking tears. That was probably the best sell for that move I've ever seen.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Dean isn't PG at all. lol


that's not Dean Ambrose... that's Jon Moxley... :troll

seriously tho, Moxley's DG-USA persona was just :mark:

to contirbute to the thread itself: 










not funny, but awesome.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Oh lordie. I wonder if that sign got to stay. :lmao


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

That moment when you realise JTG has been on the roster longer than The Rock was from 96-2003.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

poor spike :lol


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



[email protected] said:


> Skip to 1:45. Dat sell.


:lmao

Needs a gif ASAP.


----------



## tready93 (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ziggler Mark said:


>


The guy on the right (Bo, is it?) Looks a hell of a lot like Blanka from the street fighter film.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



SonoShion said:


> :lmao
> 
> Needs a gif ASAP.


I friggin looked on tumblr, and I don't even think JTG is much of a important name enough to not share a single tag by himself. The sell was...:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

EVIL HEEL Bo Dallas would be epic if that picture is anything to go by


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



SonoShion said:


> :lmao
> 
> Needs a gif ASAP.


I posted it on the old thread before unk3

EDIT: found it 










Now where's my porn rep? :jesse


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Cody is fucking huge.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Had to make a gif of this.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

*Mods, seriously what is "funny" about AJ's ass?*


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^ There's nothing funny about it. I like AJ's ass as much as the next guy, but it doesn't belong here.

This thread is for funny wrestling pictures and nothing else.


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Saw this on twitter


----------



## cd3955 (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

So apparently I don't have enough post to put pictures.. But o don't know if anyone saw it jut big shows face on tonight's raw is hilarious.. Can anyone up pictures or gif of it? I can email you the picture to whoever is up to the challenge


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

The Paul Heyman & Ryback gay jokes aren't funny.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



cd3955 said:


> So apparently I don't have enough post to put pictures.. But o don't know if anyone saw it jut big shows face on tonight's raw is hilarious.. Can anyone up pictures or gif of it? I can email you the picture to whoever is up to the challenge


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^ nice :lol


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Gandhi said:


> The Paul Heyman & Ryback gay jokes aren't funny.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

somebody needs to make a gif of Santino standing up then falling back down ala Ric Flair in his match Vs Antonio Cesaro. that was awesome


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










I agree.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

At first I read that as "Mule" and it made zero sense. :lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Calahart said:


> At first I read that as "Mule" and it made zero sense. :lol


Mule...maybe saying Cole is a jackass?

See it works on both levels.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



KO Bossy said:


> Mule...maybe saying Cole is a jackass?
> 
> See it works on both levels.


You make a fine point.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

lp2xxx said:


>


Omg. Smiley please.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Cycloneon said:


>


this still gets me every time xD

2nd best gif ever

best is steiner on a pogo stick


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Big Show looks friggin ridiculous. Big E taking lessons on how sell from the GOATjtg, looks like :lol


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Ziggler "oversellig"


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## supaevil (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

v


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



supaevil said:


> v


^
(shovels are above)


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



lp2xxx said:


> [hide]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



these two can be very useful :lol


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



BIGFOOT said:


> *Mods, seriously what is "funny" about AJ's ass?*


look where the ref has his hand


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ssppeeddyy said:


> look where the ref has his hand


Its obviously not 6 inches deep inside her vagina if thats what you are implying.

What was so funny about the picture of AJ's ass hanging over the second rope exactly?

I dont mean to try and derail this thread because for the most part its fantastic. 

However, pictures of Daniel Bryan living out his ordinary life or AJ Lee fully clothed bending over are not funny.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



BIGFOOT said:


> Its obviously not 6 inches deep inside her vagina if thats what you are implying.
> 
> What was so funny about the picture of AJ's ass hanging over the second rope exactly?
> 
> ...


the whole thread is not funny


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^What's funny about that?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


































Poor guy.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






I honestly don't know why I found this to be funny :lmao










and Ryback Sr doing work.
http://instagram.com/p/erGMNrmzAy/


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Reaper Jones said:


> Poor guy.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Rvp20 said:


>


----------



## heelorton (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

These are hilarious!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Rvp20 said:


>


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## petauk74 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFpAD36d48o


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Tobit said:


>



:lmao at Cody Rhodes


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Gandhi said:


>


Okay I must say that was kinda funny.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Rvp20 said:


>


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Rvp20 said:


>


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Rvp20 said:


>


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Ric Flair is fucking hideous.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Rvp20 said:


>


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Rvp20 said:


>


10/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


















GOAT:








:hbk2


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Codarik (May 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Jim Cornette gets pranked with a soundboard. :lmao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQkcuez8qEE


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










That looked like it might have reeeally hurt. Poor RVD.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Rvp20 said:


>


----------



## HareKrishna (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

This video always make me laugh and it is awesome

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRDJLqMFXVI


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



straightedge891 said:


>


This is hilarious, because it seems like something a trollish HBK would do from the beginning of the show right to the end. :lmao


















So she likes hugs eh? :cena5


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



swagger_ROCKS said:


>


This is me whenever a stranger hugs me let alone invades my personal bubble.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Rvp20 said:


>


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

They actually break the barricade at the end. The Indian fans are crazy for the big guy.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

These clueless interviewers botch the shit out of the interview so Chris hijacks the programme at the end by introducing the next part. The guy interviewer was sooooo pissed saying things like "yeah I knew this about this guy" as if Chris is some sort of notorious dick head. Too funny!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Calahart said:


> This is me whenever a stranger hugs me let alone invades my personal bubble.


so, this is you never. unk2


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Eulonzo said:


> With Beth Phoenix as the special guest referee and she screws both of them over. :vince5


That wouldn't be bad to watch.8*D


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


















:flair


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



lp2xxx said:


>


:lmao Oh my God I have to watch that segment.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

bjnelson do you have to start quoting everything again? weren't you banned from the last thread?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



CurryKingDH said:


> These clueless interviewers botch the shit out of the interview so Chris hijacks the programme at the end by introducing the next part. The guy interviewer was sooooo pissed saying things like "yeah I knew this about this guy" as if Chris is some sort of notorious dick head. Too funny!


Hate to quote 

But this lady is the perfect example of the stereotypical non-wrestling fan, why the fuck would you interview him, I know you dont like wrestling, dont belittle the guy's life work


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Cycloneon said:


>












Especially if he wins the rumble. Ugh. Don't wanna see that happen.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Reaper Jones said:


> Especially if he wins the rumble. Ugh. Don't wanna see that happen.



I do. :cena4


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



wrestlinggameguy said:


> I do. :cena4


Me 2 :vince


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*





0:12 :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Well, I guess we can all cross "See Hulk Hogan, in a thong, swinging from a ball and chain" off our bucket lists.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Damn Hogan, I guess TNA paying you 35,000 a show don't pay the bills?


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

*Something I noticed today*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Drunk WWE is drunk....posting this on FRIDAY 10/5


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^& they spell the name of the PPV wrong too, funny stuff! & seeing Hogan's bare ass makes me want to reach for some eye bleech, can never get that out of my head..


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Hogan. fpalm


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Why the fuck did Hogan do that video...seriously the fuck dude?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

:lmao :lmao Ryback and Baskin Robins a few pages back.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


```
[CODE][/CODE]
```



Ziggler Mark said:


>


i0.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/002/085/Kornheiser_Why.JPG


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



sizor said:


> Spoiler: f
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bear Grylls?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Yeah1993 said:


> Bear Grylls?


Well... he is the ultimate survivor... he is the man for the job!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

What the hell happened this page?


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

IWC:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










:lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Didnt know where to put this but HHH has been arrested 3 times in storylines:lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



virus21 said:


>


:clap:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Hawkke said:


> What the hell happened this page?


It lost its sense of actual comedy. Putting text on a picture doesn't automatically make it funny.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=NlR8tIEaV0o

So this happened at a house show. Pretty awesome.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Srdjan99 said:


> So this happened at a house show. Pretty awesome.


I literally "Awww.." when Dolph hugged the little girl to stop her from crying. Dem Feelz. :clap


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I liked it when Del Rio asked "Who's Champion?"and she said "Orton"! :lol


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



BBoiz94 said:


> I literally "Awww.." when Dolph hugged the little girl to stop her from crying. Dem Feelz. :clap


Dem feelz? 
Bitch please, watch this:
Epitome of "dem feelz":


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

That's amazing! I'll never care what anyone says about his oversized ego that was really cool of him to go out of his way like that.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## MasterWolf (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## MasterWolf (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## thatswascool (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

GOAT LOL AT BULLY RAY:agree:


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Arm-Bar1004 said:


>


CRAB PEOPLE CRAB PEOPLE CRAB PEOPLE


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Something about Tensai being in a suit and being an analyst is hilarious to me.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



HHHGame78 said:


> I liked it when Del Rio asked "Who's Champion?"and she said "Orton"! :lol


Even kids know the WHC doesn't mean anything lol

Also, I think I never saw Del Rio get as much heat, he should do that on TV. And then have Ziggler (or RVD or something) kick is ass for the kids.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



xvampmanx said:


> CRAB PEOPLE CRAB PEOPLE CRAB PEOPLE


LOOK LIKE CRAB. TALK LIKE PEOPLE.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPiPd9d87lY

Love Bully Ray's impression of John Laurinaitis. :lmao


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



WWE Attitude said:


>


Reminded me of that Peter Griffin Gif.


----------



## MasterWolf (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Guys I urgently need the gif of Cena kicking out his own grave,anyone got it?


----------



## MasterWolf (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Fat Malenko


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



haribo said:


>


this looks awfully close to the elbow injury, from what i can see, the elbow looks fucked up, and HE'S STILL GOATing :cena3


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Thought this was pretty funny last night.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## MasterWolf (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

It might just be me that found this funny, but Triple H being more worried about his shoe than anything else after he got knocked out by Big Show really made me laugh:

http://www.wwe.com/videos/triple-h-receives-medical-treatment-wwecom-exclusive-oct-7-2013-26154592


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



haribo said:


>


Where is this from? :lol


----------



## HareKrishna (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*








Funaki what a guy :lol


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



mpredrox said:


>


:lol is this the original? Most likely not, sorry I asked. :lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






THIS is original


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

The face of the WWE folks :cena3


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

:datass :cena5


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



y2j4lyf said:


>


I clearly need to start watching Impact.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Whoever did this obviously doesn't like Cena very much.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

lol @ Goldust running...


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Breast for buiness, HELL YEA!!


*PUPPIES!!*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



haribo said:


>


YOU'RE TEARING ME APART LISA WWE!


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



haribo said:


>


I thought that was Bo Dallas for a moment


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

really ? 2 quotes from the same pic on the same site ? wheres that admin now ?fpalm


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*











































_Rofl AJ? More like Bobby Roode_


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



s i Ç said:


>


William Riker has really bulked up!
















Pullin dem space bishes.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

For the hype of Based ETHAN #TeamETHAN


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



s i Ç said:


> _Rofl AJ? More like Bobby Roode_


did know steve blackman made this return.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

WWE Vacant on twitter is posting some seriously funny shit

https://twitter.com/wwevacant


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^Please tell me that's fake


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*





:lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Cleavage said:


>


Those two seriously had some of the worst chemistry I've ever seen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ham and Egger said:


>


:lol awesome


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










I have a very particular set of skills... Which are exclusive to the WWE app.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



KO Bossy said:


> Those two seriously had some of the worst chemistry I've ever seen.


Or it's just Scott Steiner fucking up every move he tried.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










I made this because I love this kind of gifs.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



TomasThunder619 said:


>


Great gif but it's NOT funny! :fandango


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I made this a while back and left it on my tumblr page.


----------



## IWCMember (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

:lmao that's amazing.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Setsuka said:


>


Sweet baby Jesus let this be fake. :|


----------



## MasterWolf (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



MJG93 said:


> Sweet baby Jesus let this be fake. :|


Because of this you actually made me go look at her Twitter. Praise Jesus the picture was fake, we no longer need to worry about that.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



TomasThunder619 said:


>


I think this is how most of us feel when Honky Tonk Man is around.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Jmacz said:


> Because of this you actually made me go look at her Twitter. Praise Jesus the picture was fake, we no longer need to worry about that.


Yeah I did the same thing. lol PRAISE BABY JESUS it's not true. lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Pff freakin kid :lol


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






I did it...for The Lulz.

- Vic


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Not funny, but...DAAAAAAMN


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



















Spoiler


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Kane would have the best fire pokemon


----------



## MasterWolf (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Can we have thread for awesome gif and awesome pics, so people don't post it here?
I think it would be cool, especially gifs of cool moves for example?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









The bald is back


----------



## MasterWolf (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Edit:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






:banderas


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









Good...good...


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






Nice knowing you Bill.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Tobit said:


> Nice knowing you Bill.


Oh man that was awesome, almost worth him getting fired TBH. :lmao


----------



## NMPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



swagger_ROCKS said:


>


----------



## growell (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Evil.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



















Apologies if this is a re-post.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ChristianMB1 said:


> Oh man that was awesome, almost worth him getting fired TBH. :lmao


I love the awkward silence from the commentators afterward. :lmao


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3CDDu4AYSg
"Ultimate Warrior Confession" 

hilarious


----------



## MasterWolf (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Lol @ Michael PS Hayes


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

















Not funny, just awesome. :ziggler3


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









We need a gif for this :lmao


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

*If Normal People Were As Easily Distracted As Wrestlers*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



MasterWolf said:


>


Oh my god just thinking back to the past few weeks while seeing this...I can't...just can't...


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Not mine/not funny but...


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ShiftyLWO said:


> Lol @ Michael PS Hayes


Lol at Hornswoggle. Got sandwiched.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Just made these. :lol


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

wow that cant be a real shirt can it?


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



straightedge891 said:


> :banderas


LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Still the funniest wrestling gif around to date. :lol:clap


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Big Wiggle said:


> Still the funniest wrestling gif around to date. :lol:clap


He looks like Bubbles from Trailer Park Boys


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Currently watching the 2nd Harold and Kumar movie when my eagle eye spots perhaps the most spectacular thing I have ever seen...










Recognise him? :lmao


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



King Gimp said:


> Just made these. :lol


:lmao trolling like a bawse :lmao


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



The Ultimate Puke said:


> Currently watching the 2nd Harold and Kumar movie when my eagle eye spots perhaps the most spectacular thing I have ever seen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The new god of no-selling does movies too? What can't he do?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



The Ultimate Puke said:


> Currently watching the 2nd Harold and Kumar movie when my eagle eye spots perhaps the most spectacular thing I have ever seen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The G.O.A.T. is secretly a movie star! :mark:


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Jin Of The Gale (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










I'm not joking either.

- Vic


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Sin Cara, wrestling superstar.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

How the hell does he plan on drinking that water anyway?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

:lmao wtf is that last gif


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






:lmao


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Cleavage said:


>


One woman ain't enough, amigo!



robertdeniro said:


> :lmao


lmaoooo "Come here! Bitch!"


----------



## smartmark00 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Funny Kurt Angle Face I Got From His RF Video Shoot Interview


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

One of the greatest inventors in history


----------



## tommay (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Jäger said:


>


I can't stop watching this


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ToXXiN (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









Benoit is in the WWE encyclopedia! :vince4 Shield your eyes, children!

I saw this on Facebook, apparently it's legit.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4OmK0LV0Rc

From 1:58, Orton explains what happen everytime he does a promo  ( I'm actually a Orton fan and like his promos but I found that funny^^ )


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Cleavage said:


>


I wonder how people get their hands on footage like this.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Eulonzo said:


> Benoit is in the WWE encyclopedia! :vince4 Shield your eyes, children!
> 
> I saw this on Facebook, apparently it's legit.


I guess they felt they couldn't hide it forever. :lol


----------



## alliscrazy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Begins at 0:20


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






FOLEY WINS! FOLEY WINS!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*








RichardHagen said:


> I wonder how people get their hands on footage like this.


IDK But I downloaded this 2003 Raw, Smackdown and PPV torrent and the majority of the SD's have footage of what happens when SD is on commercials, I can hear Tazz and Cole talking to Vince on coms and all the post-shoe stuff :mark:


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

ODB lookalike.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



alliscrazy said:


> Begins at 0:20


Dat powabomb @ 0:29 :lmao :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









Andre THE GOAT.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Eulonzo said:


> Benoit is in the WWE encyclopedia! :vince4 Shield your eyes, children!
> 
> I saw this on Facebook, apparently it's legit.


I have the one from 2008 or whenever and yeah, he's in that one. They couldn't have used a more bizarrely creepy photo for him either. Look at him, he's just...there...calmly there. Kind of freaky.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



alliscrazy said:


> Begins at 0:20


2 things: 

1- brilliant pass

2- epic spinebuster @ :32 :lmao


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Not sure if this has been posted, but:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

the fucking sell on this kick










:banderas


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Yeah1993 said:


> I have the one from 2008 or whenever and yeah, he's in that one. They couldn't have used a more bizarrely creepy photo for him either. Look at him, he's just...there...calmly there. Kind of freaky.


Because he killed his family and himself, most pictures of him is a little creepy to look at now considering what he did.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Jäger said:


>


FUCK THIS THREAD


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Jäger said:


>


Taker ain't dealing with nobodies shit.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Somebody needs to add "Fuck This Shit" in that gif :lol


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



alliscrazy said:


> Begins at 0:20


Someone needs to edit in J.R screaming
"BAH GAWD HE MUST BE BROKEN IN HALF!"


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^haha still amazes me that this game is yet to get released. I´m not usually a graphic -beep- but come on...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> the fucking sell on this kick
> 
> 
> 
> ...












The fan! And the ref as well.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

The Miz's dad


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Sandow as Obi Wan, Vince as Yoda, and Cesaro as C3P0 :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Reaper Jones said:


> The fan! And the ref as well.


That's rich. :lol
That was an amazing connect and sell.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



The Ratman said:


>




I actually like that a lot :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

That Triple H version of the WWE title actually looks awesome. :lmao

I could see him changing it up like that if he ever did become the champion.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

The side pieces kinda look like they could be monopoly pieces, wwe needs to bring out a monopoly and have that as a piece!


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Dafuk ?


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Ok... thats random but wont lie i was laughing at it.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


The Ratman said:


>


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Gunnar II said:


>


Surely this can't be a televised event? o.0


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Reaper Jones said:


> Surely this can't be a televised event? o.0


Presumably that's Bound for Glory. Depressing if it is...


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Presumably that's Bound for Glory. Depressing if it is...


Nah, it's hilarious.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Reaper Jones said:


> Surely this can't be a televised event? o.0


That is not only a televised event, that's Bound For Glory, their official biggest PPV of the year.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










In brightest day....


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/total-diva-raw-debut
Not a picture but it's still funny, yet stupid. :lmao

JoJo hasn't wrestled yet on RAW. She was in that tag team match a couple weeks ago but she never tagged in, so why the hell does this poll exist? :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Personally made by me :side: It also should say CM Punk, not AJ Lee :side:


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ithil said:


> In brightest day....


Great post but this face would be more funny....


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



4hisdamnself said:


> Great post but this face would be more funny....


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7aclrKe3Ww
:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Gunnar II said:


> (TNA crowd)


:lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^ My god. :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



virus21 said:


>


i know we ain't supposed to quote stuff much but im fuckin DYING over here son!!!!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^ Like a greasy faced has-been slathered in El Dandy's sweat


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

FredForeskinn said:


> ^haha still amazes me that this game is yet to get released. I´m not usually a graphic -beep- but come on...


They updated his model.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ithil said:


> That is not only a televised event, that's Bound For Glory, their official biggest PPV of the year.


Apparently that's the non-camera side of the arena so it paints a worse picture than it is. However, it's sad keeping in mind that this is a massive indicator of where they really stand. 

Pretty much everyone predicted this when Hogan was contracted they got rid of the 6 sides despite the people clamouring for it. 

Took out the only thing that made it unique and stand out. Heck, even I was intrigued and had started watching clips etc because of how unique that ring made the matches look.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



-SAW- said:


>


Who's the blue chick?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



JEKingOfKings said:


> Who's the blue chick?


Traci Brooks


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



dmccourt95 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7aclrKe3Ww
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

That Punk photo :lol


----------



## DrHorrible (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

IWC's Indy darlings:


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Wait a minute... Did they really just strap a belt onto a vent?... Oh my


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









The Usos and Roman Reigns :|


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Gorgeous sell. :lmao

Also not funny but awesome.


Spoiler: pixelated shit


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CMPunk1993 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Biast said:


> New thread... Needs more AJ! unk7


Great ¡¡¡


----------



## CMPunk1993 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



xD7oom said:


> The Usos and Roman Reigns :|


wooooow


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



The Ratman said:


>


if this was dlc on wwe 14 that would seal the deal


----------



## xCipher00x (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I'll never know how Ryback just stood there without even smirking.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



CurryKingDH said:


> I'll never know how Ryback just stood there without even smirking.


Valium.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



CurryKingDH said:


> I'll never know how Ryback just stood there without even smirking.


The Big Guy sells for no man!


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^God that's hilarious. I missed out on that last night sadly. 

"The DEEEEVAHS" :lmao


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






Dear god Jack can't dance to save his life. Marked and was almost in tears when he busted out the crip walk :lmao


----------



## goldaryn (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



CurryKingDH said:


> I'll never know how Ryback just stood there without even smirking.


Just... wow. I've never liked Paul Heyman but ... this is the best promo I've ever seen (Y)


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

"HE'S SMILING! STOP IT!" :lmao
Man gotta love JR commentary.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










WHY FELLA, WHY?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Reaper Jones said:


>


Looks like 3MB just met it's match!
PipeBros?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> WHY FELLA, WHY?


he looks like a roided-up and tall GSP


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


>


That's an early screenshot. They really beefed him up and he looks alot better imo.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> WHY FELLA, WHY?


lol, it's probably that smile that makes the new look, look a bit weird. Not gonna deny that I hope it grows back in time for his return. He's looking well thou.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Mister WrestleMania said:


>


:lmao fucking yes. Just missing Cesaro's big swing :lol


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Cena kitty kicks out at 2 :cena5


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao fucking yes. Just missing Cesaro's big swing :lol


Well it's also missing Hornswoggle's biggest bump when Mr Kennedy gave him the Green Bay Plunge off the ladder.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao fucking yes. Just missing Cesaro's big swing :lol


and Mcintyre bashing his skull onto the canvas......quality


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Mister WrestleMania said:


>


This is your life, Hornswoggle. :sad:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









They should just replace Lawley/Cole/JBL with these two. Or at least for the next Muppets RAW. :lmao


----------



## ZeDude (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






first 11 seconds, epic rko


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Aid180 said:


>


That's brilliant!


----------



## Cortex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



CruzControl said:


> That's an early screenshot. They really beefed him up and he looks alot better imo.


True they look better, but still awful. WWE games in my opinion ARE fun, but they're just badly made. look at all the glitches you get in them. WWE games could be really good, even for those who aren't fans, but Vince would rather make a quick buck.
Sorry to moan in yet another great thread.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










In bed


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

https://twitter.com/trishstratuscom/status/389576538967928832


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Eulonzo said:


> https://twitter.com/trishstratuscom/status/389576538967928832


Lucky kid!


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Aid180 said:


>


post of the year.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Oh lord.. that guy's in TNA now? :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Aid180 said:


>


This is brilliant :lmao


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

A fan showed up like this to Gov. Ventura's book signing in New Jersey not too long ago.










The Body's reaction to this and I quote


> You killed me once already.


The handshake is speaking volumes since the governor does not do that gesture these days.



- Vic


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## hello (: (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Cena's new movie...


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



















and from WWE.com the "Paulcano" :banderas


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Even in the video games, Cenawinslol. (Just go with the joke...)


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Saw this today so I screenshot it.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



hello (: said:


> Cena's new movie...


Is he playing Jesus in the sequel of "The Passion of the Christ"?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Aid180 said:


>


:lmao I'm crying.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Triple H is Tony Montana! :lol


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Cesaro swings Grizzly Redwood with the giant swing. Also featuring Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Who is the bodybuilder in that Vince/WBF gif? My mate is saying it's Arnie but I can't see it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



I Curry I said:


> Who is the bodybuilder in that Vince/WBF gif?


this guy gary strydom

http://www.wwe.com/videos/wbf-champ...he-best-bodybuilder-in-the-world-wbf-26124940






now


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Even security hate Cena :lol











Spoiler: Brother!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## TrevorTerror (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Lol some of these are so damn funny...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



TrevorTerror said:


> Lol some of these are so damn funny...


Yeap, and some of them make me glad I have image blockers :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ham and Egger said:


>


haha


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Jäger said:


> Spoiler: Brother!


:StephenA


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ian Zandig Onita said:


>


u can close this thread after the post


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

This page so far...


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*




























And finally..


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

lol^


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

:lmao:lmao:lmao

God I love this team. I'm seeing Real Americans won putting them in the tag title picture. Need to watch this RAW now.










Swagger is never about bromance


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^^ Aww that's adorable.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



kregnaz said:


>


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






Had no idea that she used to play in that Lingerie Football until my dad told me :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



kregnaz said:


> of that finger
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Now if there was ever a pic that [B]actually[/B] needed a brazzers logo, this one is it.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> God I love this team. I'm seeing Real Americans won putting them in the tag title picture. Need to watch this RAW now.
> 
> Swagger is never about bromance


Reminds me of this, lol.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










from this gem I posted in the old thread


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Choke2Death said:


> Reminds me of this, lol.


:lmao that's why I say it every time. Doesn't seem like Swagger is about those man hugs and shit.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Jäger said:


>


LMAO


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Jäger said:


> from this gem I posted in the old thread


What the hell happened to this Vince McMahon its like someone cut his balls off or something if you listen to his interviews now back then used to call people out and have this whole I don't Give a damn attitude.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










@ Cena's face.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> What the hell happened to this Vince McMahon its like someone cut his balls off or something if you listen to his interviews now back then used to call people out and have this whole I don't Give a damn attitude.


He was allowed to because of the direction the company was taking. People say he cusses backstage and still has that same attitude, it's just that they decided to take the company a different direction so he can't do stuff like this on TV anymore, makes sense.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/the-past-meets-the-present-wwe-2k14-playlist

Even young Cena can't overcome the superCena!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Welcome back to 2011 !


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

And Triple H has just :buried every single person.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



xD7oom said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Don't know if this has been posted in here yet:










EDIT: Oh yeah, and this is my first submission here.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Oliver-94 said:


> @ Cena's face.


:lmao SuperCena knew he would break this hold


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Y2J_Ado said:


> :lmao SuperCena knew he would break this hold


He was laughing because he know people here will rage after he hits dat AA.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*











Spoiler: size


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Oh dear god at Cena's selling in that crossface :lmao dude is horrible at selling. Can't be denied any longer.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



xD7oom said:


>


The goat strikes again.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

*^Good troll tactics are good:lol.*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*





















Spoiler: ...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

October 29 marks the one year anniversary of that bitch Sandy but it also marks the one year anniversary of CenleeMania!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Wade Barrett figure as John Cena would only be topped by the packaging reading "Wade Jarrett".
In fact, I just gave WWE a new character idea for Wade.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Dec_619 said:


>


Awesome. I actually...enjoyed DB fucking up HBK. HBK made it seem so unfair what DB's been going through. I think I've only seen to times when DB went into full pissed off mode aggression since SS. That promo with HBK, and when he assaulted Orton.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Triple H lol. :lol


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^ It looks like he's struggling to take a shit. :lmao


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



TehBreezy1 said:


> ^ It looks like he's struggling to take a shit. :lmao


Not just that, he actually resemble a midget in that picture.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









fpalm Fuck these Tumblr fans.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^ Shit like that is why I hate Tumblr confession pages on ANYTHING; they're all horrible.



BBoiz94 said:


> Not just that, he actually resemble a midget in that picture.


Holy shit, he really does. :lol


----------



## iJeax (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



iJeax said:


>


I'm sure there's a way to replace Cena with the bodybuilder.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



xD7oom said:


>


That is the greatest act of trolling I've ever seen.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Jäger said:


>


I just watched *one* match from MITB 2011, and Booker T was on commentary and I heard all of these. Hilarious.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



haribo said:


>


I am crying. Holy shit. I can't breath


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

:lmao @ the Vince orgasm gif.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Eulonzo said:


> fpalm Fuck these Tumblr fans.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who facepalms everytime I come across any of the ringside confessions.

Is it just me, or does Chyna look bigger than HHH in this pic?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Reaper Jones said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who facepalms everytime I come across any of the ringside confessions.
> 
> Is it just me, *or does Chyna look bigger than HHH in this pic? *





That's not the only thing of her's that is bigger.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










I get the feeling she can fuck up most on this forum. And if she had Eve's martial arts/self defense skills. :argh:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

She can fuck me up anytime. I'd "fuck her up" back. :jay2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I get the feeling she can fuck up most on this forum. And if she had Eve's martial arts/self defense skills. :argh:


:lol

Happily.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

That's fucking gold JAGGER


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Oxitron said:


> That's fucking gold JÄGER


:cesaro of course it is totally didn't edit post


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



swagger_ROCKS said:


>


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ziggler Mark said:


> Cenas false finish, didnt want the pic taking up half the page.



This might be the greatest thing I have ever read in my entire life. Bravo to you for making almost choke while drinking water, and being one of the only people on the internet to legitimately cause an audible, "LOL" for me. Well played sir.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Don't know if this has been posted or not but this is gold. 

It's mentioned in Jericho's book where Jim Cornette ordered fast food with a few wrestlers including Jericho but the staff thought they were joking and Jim just flips his lid. It's pretty funny.


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Damn, did Henry half in the last few month?


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

https://twitter.com/MATTHARDYBRAND/status/396072666504757248


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Amazing.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I get the feeling she can fuck up most on this forum. And if she had Eve's martial arts/self defense skills. :argh:


Yes please.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^ aw ma gawd he look just like her


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










This guy's been posting some hilarious shit on bleacher report.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










HAHAHAHA, Bayley, Paige and Emma.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Cortex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ArnoldTricky said:


>


don't insult Yokozuna like that! he's no where near as fat as Matt Hardy.
You just can't recognise a legend when you see one.
Learn some respect.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

 sweet new tag team


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*





















SandyRavage said:


> Spoiler: well
> 
> 
> 
> sweet new tag team


Still better than 3MB


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rYswvtkY4w
Probably the best Hogan impression I've ever heard


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



swagger_ROCKS said:


>




Hilarious !!:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Zex (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



y2j4lyf said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rYswvtkY4w
> Probably the best Hogan impression I've ever heard


I see your Will Sasso and raise you Jason Sensation...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Big Papi the New Face of the WWE :troll


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## redwood_original (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Not sure the last two posters here understand this is a "funny wrestling picture" thread and not just a "post a gif you can find" thread. fpalm


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Don't know if people will call it funny, but the stuff Ambrose/Moxley does in this video are pretty funny I think.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



s i Ç said:


>


source


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










CM Punk is not impressed 2013


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Sorry if repost.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



DogSaget said:


> source


https://www.facebook.com/C.WishCosplayPhotography/photos_stream

_There are a few other pics on there._


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*








:cena3


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*





















Spoiler: obviously not a wrestling fan


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Londrick said:


>


Lmao? I think I remember this.



Jäger said:


>


Lmao! Travis Jackson! GO GREEN!!!


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



EraOfAwesome said:


> Not sure the last two posters here understand this is a "funny wrestling picture" thread and not just a "post a gif you can find" thread. fpalm


shut up :cuss: :cool2 thats funny to see when triple h gets beaten


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Old_John said:


>


LOL What is this????


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*





How WM 30 will end


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

One more AJ/Bayley picture/meme and I'll explode.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Still looking for this shirt..


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Xain (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Sazer Ramon said:


> LOL What is this????


Murs ft. John Cena - Hustle

Happened YEARS ago, he AAs some guy into a bin as well IIRC :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^






2:35 on.

It's amazing. Back then Cena was anything BUT PG


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## xCipher00x (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

supercena on halloween


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ssppeeddyy said:


> supercena on halloween
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BYA2jj8IcAAX0UD.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

:lmao at Cena on Halloween.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ssppeeddyy said:


> supercena on halloween


hahahaha wtf


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










http://www.kayfabenews.com/tna-put-up-for-sale-on-ebay/

masterlock


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Someone went as VACANT for Halloween...amazing:


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## billythechamp (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

lmao


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I know he's supposed to be Jabba but he looks like a big lump of shit with eyes to me

and omg at that Cena music video.. thank you guys for showing me that lol


----------



## JackieLackey (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Commentary team from 2002


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



MoxleyMoxx said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Gunnar II said:


> Commentary team from 2002


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



MoxleyMoxx said:


>


:lmao I remember that. That was hilarious.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*
























The Immortal John Cena, Stone Cold CM Punk and The Hardcore Legend Daniel Bryan


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Cycloneon said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao​


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*











Yeah its old, but I howl every time I see it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Not a picture, but:




:lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










The whole set here: http://crossface-leyla.tumblr.com/post/66152342891/but-im-chris-jericho


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Scott Hall posted a picture of 90's sunny topless on his twitter with the hashtag #sunnydays .. recommended  

I wanna post it but i'm afraid the mods would get all butthurt about it

one more for the bad guy lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Rocky Mark said:


> Scott Hall posted a picture of 90's sunny topless on his twitter with the hashtag #sunnydays .. recommended
> 
> I wanna post it but i'm afraid the mods would get all butthurt about it
> 
> one more for the bad guy lol


She looked hella diff, I can say that much.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

god she was so hot back then


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Rocky Mark said:


> Scott Hall posted a picture of 90's sunny topless on his twitter with the hashtag #sunnydays .. recommended
> 
> I wanna post it but i'm afraid the mods would get all butthurt about it
> 
> one more for the bad guy lol


this pic ?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









*1995*









*2013*


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*





 0:48 Miz's dad?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



James1o1o said:


> Super Steiner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ziggler Mark said:


>


better


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










he shakes it a second later


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



haribo said:


> he shakes it a second later



when was this ? was it a shoot or just keyfabe ?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

[HIDE="OH MY GOD I QUOTED A PICTURE AAAAAHHHH!!!"]


ssppeeddyy said:


> this pic ?


[/HIDE]

yup, but Hall's version had nippies


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Rocky Mark said:


> when was this ? was it a shoot or just keyfabe ?


Maybe that's the night where The miz won the wwe championship


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



haribo said:


> he shakes it a second later


That look from hhh and miz saying thank you when gettin denied. Was this when he main-evented wm? HHH sure wasn't impressed.

Edit: oh so he did shake his hand afterwards, still funny gif


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Lol you can see HHH look at his hand like "nah"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ssppeeddyy said:


>


:lmao wonder which people think is funnier the Cena jump gif with Rey, or this one.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Rocky Mark said:


> yup, but Hall's version had nippies


i know, pchoped them to hide them


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BYWKd7yIQAA7FAG.jpg:large

Surprised to see this in the new MITB DVD


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Wow I didn't think sunny was that well endowed in those days.. learn something new everyday!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## tommay (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



NasNYG567 said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BYWKd7yIQAA7FAG.jpg:large
> 
> Surprised to see this in the new MITB DVD


You mean benoit? He was on the ladder match dvd too.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









:mark:
Not funny, d0e.


----------



## redwood_original (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^
Frankie Diamonds! :lol


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



NasNYG567 said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BYWKd7yIQAA7FAG.jpg:large
> 
> Surprised to see this in the new MITB DVD


They mis-spelled Stevie Richards.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Old_John said:


>



..>"_Millions of Buyrates, Millions of Buyrates, millions of buyrates..>"_


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Reaper Jones said:


>


When was this? lmao


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



















And I just thought this looked gay:


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










I'm not making these but they are awesome.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I'm not trying to bash the more recent posters.. But I could of sworn that this was *FUNNY* wrestling pictures. Not *POST ANY WRESTLING GIF OR PICTURE YOU CAN FIND IN AN ATTEMPT TO GET REP * thread.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










My face when Corp Kane came out.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

There's victory celebrations, and then there's this ...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> My face when Corp Kane came out.


funnily enough...I'd put my penis in that


----------



## WrestlingWithText (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



kiguel182 said:


> I'm not making these but they are awesome.


I did, and thanks  That one is from wrestlingwithtext dot com, which I can't post the actual URL to because I just registered ;p


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1...he-rock-royal-rumble-1998_sport?search_algo=2

Shamrock's coherency in this video is amazing, " YOU SOLD DUST!!" :lmao 


not a pic but still funny


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



























_Cena trying Guinness for the first time :lol_


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Jäger said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






I am dying :lmao


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ice_edge said:


>


:lmao Well, he is Mr. Excitement.



s i Ç said:


>


:lmao That's the best thing I've seen in this thread in a long time.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Seeing how it's Friday in most places, this is how we'll all walk into Class/Work today:









​


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Mister WrestleMania said:


>


:lol Great stuff. :lol


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## redwood_original (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

:lol ^ That overselling reminds me of what HBK did throughout his entire match with Hogan.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I think here's someone they need to sign for TLC !! You can't teach those skills in developmental.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



sizor said:


>


Punk trying to channel his inner Shatner.


----------



## JackieLackey (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Reaper Jones said:


> I think here's someone they need to sign for TLC !! You can't teach those skills in developmental.


Isn't it that ugly fat b*tch from 'Precious' (the movie)? :shocked:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^ someone should update that pic with a picture of cesaros face next to the number of lives.


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Dolph Ziggler knows how to sell!


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Why have I never seen these posted in this thread before?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ashiagaru said:


> Dolph Ziggler knows how to sell!


Goddamit, Sin Cara, how did you get a job as a game developer at 2K Sports?! :cuss:


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Old_John said:


> Goddamit, Sin Cara, how did you get a job as a game developer at 2K Sports?! :cuss:


He's better at it then wrestling.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Old_John said:


> Goddamit, Sin Cara, how did you get a job as a game developer at 2K Sports?! :cuss:


Not 2K Sports, This was when Sin Cara worked at THQ.


----------



## ddp (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

http://postimg.org/image/xzeya3om1/
http://postimg.org/image/5wgyvrkhj/


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Old_John said:


>


:lmao awesome.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao awesome.


that was the last botchamania ending.. check it out


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

hey guys remember this thread 2 years ago? Good times
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/543973-crowd-so-silent-during-daniel-bryan-entrance-_______.html


----------



## redwood_original (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Tardbasher12 said:


>


:lol Loved it when he said the titty bump was horrible. Dude was like, "come on, that's the best you can come up with?"


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



redwood_original said:


>


:lmao

Fuck man, there's really nothing better than these two back then.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

These guys just crack me up. :lmao 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74YsfK78avk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



















Not funny, but awesome cosplay:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

This has probably been posted to death, but it's still very funny to me:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



SoupBro said:


>


He botches even in a botched game.:lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









i fucking love these gifs. Cesaro one is easily my favorite


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Mister WrestleMania said:


>


----------



## BrittonPatrick (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

all are not funny instead very few of them only and looking more like gifs to be added in bulk and one after another


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Mister WrestleMania said:


>


It's more sexy than funny. :homer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Mister WrestleMania said:


>


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Old_John said:


>




So true.....


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

If you're gonna quote add some spoiler tags and have some contribution to the thread.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



SoupBro said:


> i fucking love these gifs. Cesaro one is easily my favorite


Shawn being a precious little prima donna again. Won't take a Brock beating like everyone else. 
"Just turn the screen black and add in some effects that makes it look like the feed cut out. The marks will believe it. Trust me."
This version > what they showed on RAW.


Love the .gif series though also.


Jäger said:


> Pic removed: (NXT nobody using Gail Kim's finisher (stylized .gif) )


I like this 1000x more when Gail Kim does it.


















This is what I picture some of you looking like while watching that Stephanie boob bounce .gif
Sad. So so sad.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Jäger said:


> If you're gonna quote add some spoiler tags and have some contribution to the thread.


This is more sad and disturbing than funny tbh


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



4hisdamnself said:


>


Oh the irony...


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

NXT nobody? bama4

Xavier's one of their top talents.

Eat defeat is a fucking ace move too, more people should use it. :cesaro


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

CM Punk, AJ Lee, Curtis Axel,and Paul Heyman eating lunch


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> This is more sad and disturbing than funny tbh



:lmao it's fucking gross.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Smith_Jensen said:


>


:lmao some wrestling fans are guilty of this. The WWE superstar is pretty much their character no matter where they are.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I tore my quad laughing


----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

can someone please embed?

just made a YT channel, feel free to laugh, comment, like, or subscribe, enjoy!! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yyDuPUn3ro&list=LLoAVT3xDNSVwtIrtFaNyq1w


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










This man was even able to book The Rock AND Motorcycle bama unk7


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

_Roman Reigns falling down during his entrance few days ago overseas :lol_









_Punk poking fun at him later in the evening heh_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

does anybody have the gif of that jab that Bray Wyatt hit on Roman Reigns? that was awesome


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

EDIT: Sorry duplicate.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^ you couldn't bother looking back a page?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



s i Ç said:


> _Roman Reigns falling down during his entrance few days ago overseas :lol_


Only quoting one pic, but both were pretty damn hilarious, knowing exactly why Punk did it in the second gif. :lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










And the ref wants nothing of what's going on in the ring. Epic sell by the guy in stripes


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

:lmao at the ref


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Charles Robinson ftw


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*











This was posted a bit before but I don't get it?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Losing by rollups to scrubs.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I thought it had something to do with ERUPTING SILICONE TITTIES.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Eulonzo said:


>


who knew Ambrose is Nixon.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









--









--









--









--


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Jäger said:


> ^ you couldn't bother looking back a page?


stop with the "thread policing"....In a thread this massive, some people don't check for duplicates. It's human, you're being an ass for the sake of being an ass.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ziggler Mark said:


> stop with the "thread policing"....In a thread this massive, some people don't check for duplicates. It's human, you're being an ass for the sake of being an ass.





> _* Take the time to look over the last few pages to avoid repeats. Yes over time repeats are bound to happen *but there's no reason for the same pictures to be posted a second time within a few days.*_


^


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Crow333 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ham and Egger said:


>


Bryan is starting to remind me of teenwolf


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I like Christian, but:


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I give you a cat version of the historical Japanese warlord Oda Nobunaga showing off his wrestling moves


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Ok, you NEED to follow the link to deadspin for this one. It's not a "funny" image, but incredibly fucking awesome. The guy responsible for the image basically made a comprehensive 8 bit history of the WWF (not WWE) Roster, right until the WWF changed over to the WWE:

http://deadspin.com/the-history-of-the-wwf-in-one-beautifully-obsessive-po-1463247524

Note: I will put the image into spoiler tags, but be warned that this thing WILL (I REPEAT, IT FUCKING WILL) STRETCH YOUR SCREEN



Spoiler: You have been warned


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

it's like a pokedex but for Wrestlers.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Somebody asked for it earlier.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

'


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



JEKingOfKings said:


> Somebody asked for it earlier.


thanks


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Lol


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

WWE posted this on YouTube, about the minute mark you can see Barret and Sheamus as security guards. And towards the end Sheamus gets pedigreed.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Probably the highlight of Barrett & Sheamus' careers.


----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yyDuPUn3ro


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Reaper Jones said:


>


fixed


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

not funny but not bad, someone made a 3d rock


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*




























:lmao


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Dat pic of aj is gross lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

How is it gross?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Some of these are golden...

There's one in my sig...A lil small, but it'll do.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^ I watched sandow singing orton's theme recently and this picture just made me lose my shit


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## HueyLewisMd89 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



xvampmanx said:


> who knew Ambrose is Nixon.


My sig.


----------



## HueyLewisMd89 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Edit: My sig didn't show up in the previous post. Oops.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

That Kane picture is amazing. He has a freaking leather fanny pack :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Anyone else who follows Ziggler on twitter notice his obsession with the new show on comedy central @midnight.

If I knew how to post his tweets here I would, some are pretty funny. And it seems like it's all he tweets about.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ZigglerMark31 said:


>


Ah, I see. Zoolander parody, correct? 

Here are some other not bad memes:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Ah, I see. Zoolander parody, correct?
> 
> Here are some other not bad memes:


haha love the second one.


----------



## KokosTea (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Stevie Richards as WHC. I loved that moment! :vince


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Wrestling Forum, where random pictures of Aj Lee and CM Punk are deemed hilarious.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










*Paranoid, much?*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Also:


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

"WWE Smackdown Pick Up Lines"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muT-9YPDZsI
:lmao


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Brogue_Kick said:


>


Oh god :lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


>

















I had to.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



NeyNey said:


>


LOL @ the "green" sign, and the dude shrugging.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

World class competitive eater Matt Stonie takes on The Rock's cheat meal.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










The next Mick Foley. They should put a sack of legos under the ring for hardcore matches.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^ those actually sting as hell, i'd rather full on thumbtacks than on those fuckers


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



































Her reaction when I pound that ass :datass


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

These MVC gifs are just great.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Big E and AJ going back and forth :lmao
https://twitter.com/WWEAJLee/status/400250888960626688/photo/1


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*




























Not mine. But lol. 

Source: http://xxundertakerxx.tumblr.com/post/67115749784/sad-part-is-these-are-probably-quotes-from-her


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

GOAT Site: http://wrestlingwithtext.com/


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

What's up with those Eva Marie memes? Did I miss something?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Reaper Jones said:


>


LOL


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



BigEvil2012 said:


> LOL


Your signature is funnier than most pictures posted here in the last two weeks.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



JustJoel said:


> GOAT Site: http://wrestlingwithtext.com/


That's where basically most people here get their GIFs from, they just act like they don't. :langston


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Eulonzo said:


> That's where basically most people here get their GIFs from, they just act like they don't. :langston


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



TomasThunder619 said:


> What's up with those Eva Marie memes? Did I miss something?


I think there was a report about her, or interview not knowing shit about wrestling. I didn't really read it much.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


>


Khali oozing with charisma and entertaining people. :lmao
It's funny because I can't comprehend what he's saying yet I can totally understand him. 
Also, him pointing at Shield's shirt, "Daniel Bryan!", *pause, sudden realization*, proceeds to do "YES! YES! YES!".
And him throwing away the two brawling buddies like, "meh, what's this shit?" 
:lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


>


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Eulonzo said:


>


:mark::mark::mark:

Can I use this as my avatar?

In fact, can you make one with Cody holding the WHC? Would kind of compliment my UserName. Would be appreciated greatly?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Can I use this as my avatar?
> 
> In fact, can you make one with Cody holding the WHC? Would kind of compliment my UserName. Would be appreciated greatly?


Sure, I'll PM you it when I'm done.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



xD7oom said:


>


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



BBoiz94 said:


> Khali oozing with charisma and entertaining people. :lmao
> It's funny because I can't comprehend what he's saying yet I can totally understand him.
> Also, him pointing at Shield's shirt, "Daniel Bryan!", *pause, sudden realization*, proceeds to do "YES! YES! YES!".
> And him throwing away the two brawling buddies like, "meh, what's this shit?"
> :lmao


I laughed my ass off when he pointed at Fandango's shirt and was like "wait... i'm not promoting that shit!"


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Batista & Mike Knox tag teaming on Melina. :vince5


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









Jack's wife tweeted this a couple weeks back. Was bleach blonde hair standard for white high school boys in the 90s? Looked like Slim Shady and Cena had a baby.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Biast said:


> New thread... Needs more AJ! unk7


You just Made my Saturday Night thank you!!! Your an :angel


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



jackswaggers said:


> Jack's wife tweeted this a couple weeks back. Was bleach blonde hair standard for white high school boys in the 90s? Looked like Slim Shady and Cena had a baby.


YES, it was and YES, I looked good


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



NeyNey said:


>


:lmao awesome, i was just about to post this because i just saw it for the 1st time


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



jackswaggers said:


> Jack's wife tweeted this a couple weeks back. Was bleach blonde hair standard for white high school boys in the 90s? Looked like Slim Shady and Cena had a baby.


Yes. 

Leonardo Di Caprio (not bleach blonde, but same hairstyle) and Nick Carter of the Backstreet boys were the Robert Patterson and Bieber of that generation. .


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










:vince5


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I loved the detail that Batista holding the mic at Melina´s mouth in that pic haha.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






Botchamania aint got shit on young Chris Hero


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










(Y)


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*




























Perhaps not funny but amazing.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



SonoShion said:


> Perhaps not funny but amazing.


Is that NJPW?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Is that NJPW?


Yes. Minoru Suzuki.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Thunder Cunt said:


>


:lmao


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Got damn she straight up Goldberg'd the shit out of Nattie


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Eulonzo said:


> :lmao


Quoted all of that just to do one smilie? come on now


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



CYC said:


> Quoted all of that just to do one smilie?


Yep.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Trifektah said:


> Got damn she straight up Goldberg'd the shit out of Nattie


Funny you should mention Goldberg when referring to Nattie, who is a Hart and Goldberg ended Bret's career. Or was that the point you were trying to make?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Poor Teddy:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Eulonzo said:


> Yep.


How is the avatar going?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


>


Does Khali even speak English? :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Riddle101 said:


> Funny you should mention Goldberg when referring to Nattie, who is a Hart and Goldberg ended Bret's career. Or was that the point you were trying to make?


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao even thou I really shouldn't be laughing at such an accident.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

-


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

-


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^^:lmao


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



SoupBro said:


>


I.. I can't even breathe normally! xD


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Not funny, but pretty cool:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



SonoShion said:


>


:lol

Ah, Suzuki is awesome.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol holy shit, I didn't even see that. :woolcock:woolcock:woolcock :cesaro :clap










Edit:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









Billy Gunn, tell your son to stop mocking Uncle Jeff Jarrett on TV.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*





















swagger_ROCKS said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol holy shit, I didn't even see that. :woolcock:woolcock:woolcock :cesaro :clap


:banderas


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Punks expression behind Axel is for the win.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I can imagine curtis axel does that every time he takes a shit


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^^^ ol' Mark really actually gonna go for Rick Ross-type gimmick for his return?! I thought it was an IWC joke at first. :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Old_John said:


> ^^^ ol' Mark really actually gonna go for Rick Ross-type gimmick for his return?! I thought it was an IWC joke at first. :lol


It'll be 100x better than the Hall of Pain thing. :vince2


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Not a pic but funny somehow...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






"Why you wasting fire power" :lmao still gets me to this day


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Brogue_Kick said:


>


Making a meme for each time the WWE is inconsistent with their writing is a bottomless pit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



FredForeskinn said:


> Punks expression behind Axel is for the win.


He's like "this fucking guy...no fucks given." :lol


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

NEVERMIND.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

The greatest gif of all time:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

so the fun part of the unmasking was?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

lol made me chuckle when I first saw it at first.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol made me chuckle when I first saw it at first.


well he do look like a kid, still today. I think he will look like a kid even at 80.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

heh, should be added to the list of stars who don't age. babyface Rey.


----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Love it!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Can someone make a GIF of Jericho's wrist grabbing?!


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



A$AP said:


> The greatest gif of all time:


so true...


----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



























Spoiler


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## xCipher00x (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









Stevie Richards clearly won 2004's Royal Rumble.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I remember when Shawn Michaels won the 2004 Royal Rumble.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



xCipher00x said:


>


Is this a WWE creation or fan made? (no, not the Richards edit, the original)


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



































Notice it says "Ghampion", but what makes it funny is that they are acutally selling it here


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

The HHH Performance Center one. :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*





CM Punk & Bryan with the PTP entrance


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



RyanPelley said:


> Can someone make a GIF of Jericho's wrist grabbing?!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Raw_was_War said:


>


Hahaha, awesome. Thanks a lot man! I owe you one.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



s i Ç said:


>


The odd thing about that is Cody Rhodes is in both the original and the mock up


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^Funny how Cody is the only one on that picture who is still one of the champions, but he is still covered with Langston's head, while his head cover's Bourne's.

EDIT: Fuck it, I always get beat to my posts.


----------



## Jin Of The Gale (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


>


How is Sin Cara's mask different in both pictures?


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Jin Of The Gale said:


> How is Sin Cara's mask different in both pictures?


Sin Cara even botches photographs.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Jin Of The Gale said:


> How is Sin Cara's mask different in both pictures?


When he was teaming with Mysterio, he used 2 different colors for his outfit. Like here one half is silver and the other half is blue. Rey did the same.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



The Corre said:


> When he was teaming with Mysterio, he used 2 different colors for his outfit. Like here one half is silver and the other half is blue. Rey did the same.


Their masks were split. Each one had the other guy's mask on one side of their face. In the picture, Sin Cara's right side is his mask style and his left side is Rey's mask style. Rey did the same thing.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*














































More here


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I love when people make wrestling gifs into a street fighter-esque kind of thing. :lol
Also that Axel gif... :lmao


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










From the 'History of WWE' DVD.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ZOMBO said:


>


Have you suggested that this be a smiley yet? :lol


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



NeyNey said:


>


I'm terribly sorry to quote this, but the GOAT gif _must_ be seen by all.

Greatness.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

EDIT: Ah fuck, never mind, NeyNey already posted it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










All is forgiven


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Mister WrestleMania said:


>


What on earth... :| :lmao


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Calahart said:


> What on earth... :| :lmao


I think it was from the NBC sitcom "Chuck". Stone Cold vs Stacy Keibler. STONE COLD!! STONE COLD!! STONE COLD!! :lol


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Future WWE Champ :vince5


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Just a question. Where are these gifs of finishing sequences like the Punk/Bryan, Goldust etc. ones coming from?


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Jäger said:


> Future WWE Champ :vince5


lol! all the jokes aside, I bet he actually WILL become one eventually! :lol


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Just a question. Where are these gifs of finishing sequences like the Punk/Bryan, Goldust etc. ones coming from?


http://www.wrestlingwithtext.com


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



HHHGame78 said:


> http://www.wrestlingwithtext.com


Cheers.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






Amazing promo by Kevin Nash! You can barely even notice the editing at 0:09! :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao
the new goat gif.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



-SAW- said:


> I'm terribly sorry to quote this, but the GOAT gif _must_ be seen by all.
> 
> Greatness.


:lmao That's fucking amazing. In tears here. WWE should join with people who make Capcom vs Marvel games and give this a try and see if it sells. I would buy the shit out of it.


----------



## noob1sm (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









Check out the ad that popped up for me for the divas match this Sunday. If only!


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










When did this happen?

*not mine


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



HHHGame78 said:


> http://www.wrestlingwithtext.com


Thanks!

I've been browsing WWT for about 25 minutes or so and found some silly ones. I liked this one because of the Final Fantasy title he gave it.




> "Stephanie casts Dispel Magic on Vickie. Sleep fades from Vickie"


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Don't know how those are funny, but to each their own.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^ 

Now it's Big Show leading with 94%. Who keeps fucking with WWE's polls? :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Checked that poll about 10 minutes ago and Big Show had 94% with most others at 0%.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## WrestlingWithText (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Calahart said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've been browsing WWT for about 25 minutes or so and found some silly ones. I liked this one because of the Final Fantasy title he gave it.


*World of Warcraft. Actually used the WoWModelViewer to make it. I do, however, want to make some FF7 limit break themed rassling mashups.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^That last one :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^ lol at the "Is he John Cena" part :lmao


----------



## RMis2VULGAR (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

NOW IDK IF THESE WERE POSTED BEFORE OR NOT, BUT C'MON NOW...


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Jin Of The Gale (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Jin Of The Gale said:


>


Is that shopped?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









Gettin freaky wit MVP.









Wheeee!









Kizarny: The Single-Disc Box Set!






His name..is Kizarny!


----------



## Jin Of The Gale (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Jmacz said:


> Is that shopped?


Nope, here's the link.
http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-should-be-the-face-of-wwe


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






These videos are _totally_ not scripted.. :lol His answers give it away so much.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Dafuck is a Kizarny?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Oddly enough, that name rings a bell..


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Kizarny kinda reminds me of a 2001 chris jericho crossed with shannon moore..


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Kizarny had the GOAT 2008 year.

He beat MVP iirc. His promos leading up to his debut were off the charts.


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## DrHorrible (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Jäger said:


>


This is too accurate.


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

:clap for that pic.


----------



## redwood_original (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Everyone's just emptying out all of the Wresstling with Text gifs bit by bit. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

This guy is ready for his weekly dose of SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT!


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> This guy is ready for his weekly dose of SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Calahart said:


> Everyone's just emptying out all of the Wresstling with Text gifs bit by bit. :lol


What else is new?


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Scott Steiner's flawless maths.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I don't always post Wrestling with Text .gif's, but when I do, I prefer to post them after they've been posted 15 times, already.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*





























​


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

/\ --- KILL IT WITH FIRE!


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










+










=










So essentially... Brooke Hogan.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



chibinova said:


>


Dude! Jake references aside, Bo should totally grow out the facial hair. I don't know how to explain it, but he actually looks NORMAL with that moustache. 
P.S.: OK, I'll just be brutally honest, I guess what I'm trying to say is he doesn't look like a retarded kid anymore! :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Eulonzo said:


> What else is new?


I ripped the side of my nail a little for starters.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Paul Heyman in 2002









Paul Heyman in 2013


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Wow, Heyman doesn't age.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Nope. Heyman is immortal.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Old_John said:


> Dude! Jake references aside, Bo should totally grow out the facial hair. I don't know how to explain it, but he actually looks NORMAL with that moustache.
> P.S.: OK, I'll just be brutally honest, I guess what I'm trying to say is he doesn't look like a retarded kid anymore! :lol


Was thinking the same :lol Gimmick could be solid.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^^^ Uhm...what :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



lol


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Chrome said:


> Wow, Heyman doesn't age.


Paul E. Dangerously begs to differ.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Life of The Game


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ham and Egger said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









^ From No Way Out 2000 

Really? How do you have 13 people holding these letters and all those around them not realize they are fucking up…


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Suicide arm drag


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

http://www.kayfabenews.com/instant-replay-reveals-bret-hart-did-not-tap-out-in-montreal/


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






This is an entire mini-series, 6 episodes all of them hilarious.


----------



## Codarik (May 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## roman_reigns (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Codarik said:


>


:lmao Zeb got insane heat, DAMN. And Swagger looking at him probably thinking Miley fucking Cyrus :lol


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Gunnar II said:


> Paul Heyman in 2002
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather be on the end of a Punk butt-kicking than a Lesnar butt-kicking. Things have certainly got better for him.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Scumbag Orton


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Going ham. Scotty has to be impressed.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Moar worm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Spoiler: huge pic


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Spoiler: huge pic












:ambrose


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Spoiler: DAMN NIKKI
> 
> 
> 
> Going ham. Scotty has to be impressed.





Jäger said:


> Spoiler: DAMN NIKKI
> 
> 
> 
> Moar worm


Will those burst...? :gun::dance


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









IS










also,


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






So that's where he got it from.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



SLIM SHADY LP™ said:


>


I :lmao harder than I should have.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

so much repost


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Chris Jericho invented opponents taking themselves out.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Sorry if this is a repost


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






:ziggler2


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Bordo (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Cyon said:


> Sorry if this is a repost


Hilarious. lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

WWT :mark:














































Rest :banderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

too much wrestling with text up in here


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



MoxleyMoxx said:


>


That was hilarious :ex:


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Man, that botched punt to Show is brutal to watch.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Fark, these GIF's are awesome!!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









Don't remember if I've ever posted this before
Pre Spirit Squad I believe


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Sazer Ramon said:


> Don't remember if I've ever posted this before
> Pre Spirit Squad I believe


indeed pre SS, side note MVP was also a Medal guard for Angle.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



























:deandre


----------



## Jin Of The Gale (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

These latest 2 pages were fucking hilarious :lmao


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Eva Marie should fcking stop with that red lipstick/latina make up. She looks way better more natural.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Gandhi said:


> Spoiler: MORPHIN TIME!


Watch this gif with Shield's theme in the background. :ex:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

hahaha that chyna and then hhh pic, LOL!!! yes I saw the chyna movie :S


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*





































SonoShion


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ian Zandig Onita said:


>


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Jäger said:


> :deandre


brilliant


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I don't have much against Orton, but this is interesting.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










:lmao


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

That Orton video was BRILLIANT!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

:lmao at the Roman Reigns breaking up the fight image.

Anyway...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*





 Jim Ross


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Lol, at ''She's the one'' XD


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Da GOAT


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

_"No neck? Is advantage. Life easier now. Since accident, doctor say death will be imminent. Look! I not listen. I am good wrestler. Like pa always wanted. I do this for you, pa."_










/r/gamephysics


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Aid180 said:


>


Killing the business :cornette


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

WARNING: DON'T READ THIS ON A FULL STOMACH!


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










I want this to happen!!! :ex::dance


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

That's already been posted...on _the same page_.


----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^ I love how Piper just keeps crawling on his way out :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



superfudge said:


> That's already been posted...on _the same page_.


Yeah it was just a response to it, oh sorry, i forgot how butt hurt people can get here if someone even dares to respond to something they like here.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Necramonium said:


> Yeah it was just a response to it, oh sorry, i forgot how butt hurt people can get here if someone even dares to respond to something they like here.


Who the fuck responds to something by posting the exact same thing?


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



CruelAngel77 said:


> WARNING: DON'T READ THIS ON A FULL STOMACH!


that girl's smile on the right looks like bo dallas's goofy smile. BTW now that i think about it someone photoshope the girl's smile on the right with bo dallas own


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










WWE Photoshop 101 Didn't know Orton had 3 arms


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

The Intellectual Savior of the Masses










"Really?"


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Oh Damien it's "Losing" not "Loosing". You're Welcome. :sandow


----------



## Jin Of The Gale (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Gunnar II said:


> The Intellectual Savior of the Masses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sigh* ... Intellectual Saviour of the Masses can't spell. *face-palm*


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



NeyNey said:


>


I think the most worrying thing in that gif isn't Coulter, but Swagger seemingly staring at his arse.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Dunno if these were ever posted...
























(kofi's face kills me)


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

nevermind im an idiot


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



LKRocks said:


>


Speaking of Reigns's spear, I'd outta go visit the shield thread sometime.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Mrs Claus' Christmas Cleavage said:


>


haha holy crap.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



jackswaggers said:


>


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Mrs Claus' Christmas Cleavage said:


>


Vinnie Mac is a man after my own heart.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLCRD8LMPag
:cena5
Edit: It won't embed :cussin:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Shawn Michaels would get a semi from this:


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










The logo at the end made this for me :lmao


----------



## Codarik (May 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



JOY~!180 said:


>


holy shit


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

sexual chocolate -clap clap- sexual chocolate -clap clap-


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

PlaneKillaaa!!! 
AirPlane vs. Kenta Kobashi Feud!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Froodolf said:


> _"No neck? Is advantage. Life easier now. Since accident, doctor say death will be imminent. Look! I not listen. I am good wrestler. Like pa always wanted. I do this for you, pa."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Le Père Noël said:


>


Slomo makes it even better!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ian Zandig Onita said:


> PlaneKillaaa!!!
> AirPlane vs. Kenta Kobashi Feud!


Of the people on the planet that could make such a feud work, Kobashi is certainly one of them.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## tommay (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



vampyr said:


>


wow that is quite the bum


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









Dear Lord, why?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



vampyr said:


>


who's bum is that?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



WWE Attitude said:


> who's bum is that?


Audrey Marie.  still miss her.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


> Audrey Marie.  still miss her.


thanks!


lol was bored...


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Has anyone watched this? :lol


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



A Man Named Bruce said:


>


I laughed way harder than I should have, damn :lol


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



A Man Named Bruce said:


>


The "bonk" on the head is even funnier than the kick. I could care less about the rest of the gif, for me, it ends with the incredibly dickish move of hammering the guys head like a nail........


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

[Insider info] New unified champ at TLC:


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



vampyr said:


>


:clap:clap Nice Perfect and Funny LOL


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



vampyr said:


>


I whoops botched I this post think


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Mark Henry, the monster heel who had the best WHC reign of the past fives years is now smiling, dancing face #4,048


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Don Unagi (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Does anyone else imagine there's a lot of tagteam-matches going on in South Africa?

Hold on playa! I see you arguing with the traffic-cop and I'm putting you two in a tag-team match against John Cena and Randy Orton!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CT9EWaybweM

RIP Mandela, of course.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Le Père Noël said:


>


What episode was this from?


----------



## Charless. (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



gothicthug1999 said:


> The "bonk" on the head is even funnier than the kick. I could care less about the rest of the gif, for me, it ends with the incredibly dickish move of hammering the guys head like a nail........



*I find it funnier with commentary *


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I know, I know... still funny though! 
P.S.: I didn't make this. :lol


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






Call me crazy, but I think Regal was funnier than Jericho!


----------



## RMis2VULGAR (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



JaffaTheHeel said:


> Call me crazy, but I think Regal was funnier than Jericho!


regal is just amazing in every way. hella funny


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



JaffaTheHeel said:


>


_"Why would you worship a man who ponces around like a 50 pence tart in these feather boas?"_

:regal

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol

God I love Regal.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Mrs Claus' Christmas Cleavage said:


>


Pretty sure this is how everyone would react if we came across Taker and he did that. :lmao


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Punk posted this on his twitter








unk2


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Mrs Claus' Christmas Cleavage said:


>


Nunzio was a funny guy.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Le Père Noël said:


> Punk posted this on his twitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Le Père Noël said:


> Punk posted this on his twitter
> 
> unk2


:lmao


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Punk made a new unk2 face on RAW. I was hoping someone would have made it a smiley by now.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



HHHGame78 said:


> Punk made a new unk2 face on RAW. I was hoping someone would have made it a smiley by now.


Not everyone here is gay for Punk and hangs on every face he makes.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Mr. Fister said:


> Not everyone here is gay for Punk and hangs on every face he makes.


wow...way to be a prick about it...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Eddie Ray said:


> wow...way to be a prick about it...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Mr. Fister said:


> Not everyone here is gay for Punk and hangs on every face he makes.


Looks like someone is projecting awfully hard


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Mr. Fister said:


> Not everyone here is gay for Punk and hangs on every face he makes.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

*"Cmpunkisgod."* lol

If you weren't already going to Hell for being up Punk's ass, you sure are now. :brock


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






I cant be the only one who thinks this guy is brad maddox's twin.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



VRsick said:


> I cant be the only one who thinks this guy is brad maddox's twin.


Holy fucking Christ. 

Give me 10 mins in a room with that guy with nothing more than a razor blade and some rock salt.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

VRsick said:


> I cant be the only one who thinks this guy is brad maddox's twin.


That guy fucking sucks. I hate the way he says "you get zero". It just sounds stupid.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Mr. Fister said:


> *"Cmpunkisgod."* lol
> 
> If you weren't already going to Hell for being up Punk's ass, you sure are now. :brock












We must get to the root of your latent sexuality. Tell me, what is it about men and their bums that interests you so, 'Mr.Fister'?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Take your pointless shite elsewhere. This is supposed to be for funny wrestling pics. Apparently. So I'm told. We get one occasionally. Anyway. Stop posting non attempting to be funny wrestling pics posts.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










I was watching a Nat Geo documentary and apparently this guy is a big time animal trainer for Hollywood. Not necessarily a funny wrestling picture, but does he strike anyone else as the bastard son of Shawn and Bret? :lmao


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



JaffaTheHeel said:


> I was watching a Nat Geo documentary and apparently this guy is a big time animal trainer for Hollywood. Not necessarily a funny wrestling picture, but does he strike anyone else as the bastard son of Shawn and Bret? :lmao


And styling himself on the undertaker


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Wrage (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

please delete this


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JaffaTheHeel said:


> I was watching a Nat Geo documentary and apparently this guy is a big time animal trainer for Hollywood. Not necessarily a funny wrestling picture, but does he strike anyone else as the bastard son of Shawn and Bret? :lmao


WHAT THE FUCK. Shawn's eyes and hair. Bret's everything else.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Oliver-94 said:


>


:lol

people make these things fast. (Y)


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

:lmao @ the Punk laughing one


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Looks like they all had a pretty good time last night. I'm guessing the success of the show put everyone in a spinarooni mood  









Source: http://wrasslormonkey.tumblr.com/


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

She did that in heels too God damn!


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Reaper Jones said:


> Looks like they all had a pretty good time last night. I'm guessing the success of the show put everyone in a spinarooni mood
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Calahart said:


> She did that in heels too God damn!


Imagine if she stepped on her fingers in heels. :ex: :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



BBoiz94 said:


> Imagine if she stepped on her fingers in heels. :ex: :mark:


I wouldn't wish that upon anybody.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

The only decent thing about that "spinaroonie" is her bending over.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

She did it in heels though.










Did you feel your soul getting raped?​


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^ :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Lol I've just seen why laughs there. Didn't know he kids the referee in front of him.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Lol punks face has got me howlin....gifs are too funny


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



jackswaggers said:


>


Get no heat,boo yourself.:lmao


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

lol that back to the midcard gif is def one of the GOATs.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










I couldn't get over the ridiculous expressions Jack was making in this scene.

And wow, Randy was really, seriously sweating through that shirt.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



jackswaggers said:


> I couldn't get over the ridiculous expressions Jack was making in this scene.
> 
> And wow, Randy was really, seriously sweating through that shirt.


With the crowd shitting on him like that, I'd be sweating bullets too! :jay2


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

_:lmao_


----------



## Codarik (May 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










kind of creepy TNA


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ham and Egger said:


>


I don't know why but when I see these pics of Punk it reminds me of DJ Qualls


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



cactus_jack22 said:


> kind of creepy TNA


Looks like a bunch of Vacant's!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



jackswaggers said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 



wrestlinggameguy said:


>












...What? 

Download the App, then you can Fap!


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

*Recent fan photograph of Jinder Mahal at a TNA event, someones about to be future endeavoured:
*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Apparently Goldberg is doing security for stadiums:

http://content2.skoften.net/images/instantkarma/27.gif


----------



## immune to fear (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

http://instagram.com/p/hym8VEgFA6/

Funny photo, makes me laugh.
About my lift skills.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Old_John said:


>


It's funny because Bryan sells more merch and produced better ratings/buyrates than Orton


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



immune to fear said:


> http://instagram.com/p/hym8VEgFA6/
> 
> Funny photo, makes me laugh.
> About my lift skills.


Sheamus looking like Sami Zayn with that facial hair and that hat.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Don't know if it was already posted, f*ck it: 
http://content2.skoften.net/images/gifdump/281/08.gif


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

If you want to listen to a hilarious phone call to the WWE headquarters, I'd recommend for you to listen to this podcast. Scroll down a little bit to Podcast Episode 100 and start at 0:20:33.

http://www.thesteelcage.com/category/internet/podcast/









fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^ Nothing funny about those, tbh.

Although I'm sure the active users in The Shield thread would find those funny. :vince2


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Eulonzo said:


> ^ Nothing funny about those, tbh.
> 
> Although I'm sure the active users in The Shield thread would find those funny. :vince2


The Shield?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Not your picture Old John, you donut! :woolcock+


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I agree, Eulonzo, some of the Shield marks seem to be too obsessed w/ the Shield, to the extent that they will find a simple drawing of Rollins/Ambrose/Reigns hilarious, and this is coming from a fan of the Shield.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Eulonzo said:


> ^ *Nothing funny about those*, tbh.


Welcome to the 'funny' pictures thread.

8*D


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Why do you guys keep making fun of the Shield? There's nothing funny about them! They are the most dominant stable in the history of wrestling! Believe in the Shield, you cocksuckers!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Well, that's, uh...straight to the point, haha.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Santa's Little Rat said:


> fpalm fpalm fpalm


AJ LEE!!! :mark:


----------



## Scottpwr (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

imgflip,com/i/5f7fd (replace , with .) - Made me laugh more than it should have when I first saw it.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I noticed that the first time I watched the segment. So many awesome .gifs from that segment :lmao


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Santa's Little Rat said:


> fpalm fpalm fpalm


The fact that they list Brodus Clay; Santino; Miz as "The world's greatest superstars" and not have CM Punk/DanielBryan listed... :clap:clap


----------



## breadfan (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



BBoiz94 said:


> The fact that they list Brodus Clay; Santino; Miz as "The world's greatest superstars" and not have CM Punk/DanielBryan listed... :clap:clap


I might actually watch this just for the novelty. The animation seems to look cool too.


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Santa's Little Rat said:


> If you want to listen to a hilarious phone call to the WWE headquarters, I'd recommend for you to listen to this podcast. Scroll down a little bit to Podcast Episode 100 and start at 0:20:33.
> 
> http://www.thesteelcage.com/category/internet/podcast/
> 
> ...


What in the Blue Hell?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










I guess Fatt Hardy found a new tag team partner.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^ no shwaaaay, photoshop?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

He's bulking :lmao


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Santa's Little Rat said:


> If you want to listen to a hilarious phone call to the WWE headquarters, I'd recommend for you to listen to this podcast. Scroll down a little bit to Podcast Episode 100 and start at 0:20:33.
> 
> http://www.thesteelcage.com/category/internet/podcast/


:lmao That's awesome! It's even more awesome that WWE play's entrance themes when they put you on hold!!


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

is that shopped or is it legit?


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I could have sworn Ryder looked relatively normal about 2 weeks ago. Too much comfort eating after a hard day of not being pushed.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



jacobdaniel said:


> :lmao That's awesome! It's even more awesome that WWE play's entrance themes when they put you on hold!!


Yeah I was :lol when they started to play AJ Lee's entrance music. I would also love to see WWE stop calling it the 30th Anniversary of WM .


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Is it just me but isnt it a bit sad that they still go on with the NWO shirts like over a decade later?

And just to clarify here: I don´t bash on NWO.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

IWC's wet dream! :mark:


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



SANTA MOX said:


> I guess Fatt Hardy found a new tag team partner.


Oooooh Radio I'll take 10 burgers to go.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV3PguXbuzs
Anyone know how to embed? I'm clueless when it comes to stuff like this


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Kinda hoped Punk screaming Vagina at people was going to become a thing.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Botchamania 240 is here. Dedicated to Survivor Series. 

http://botchamania.com/botchamania-240/


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Hounds of Justice...


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



y2j4lyf said:


> Anyone know how to embed? I'm clueless when it comes to stuff like this


There you go.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Someone please make a GIF of the Daniel Bryan sequence from Smackdown where he ducks the clothesline, slides out of the ring, knees Wyatt, and Yes-es up the ramp. I lack the technology.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



JOLLY OL' ST. STEVIE said:


>


And the second is EC3 aka Bateman?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*





1:04:30 to the end is ridiculous.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



JOLLY OL' ST. STEVIE said:


>


Who is that?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



reyfan said:


> Who is that?


*How the fuck could you not make out that its Ethan Carter III in the background?*


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



reyfan said:


> Who is that?


Antonio Cesaro and Ethan Carter III aka Derrick Bateman


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



FredForeskinn said:


> Antonio Cesaro and Ethan Carter III aka Derrick Bateman


since fucking then? I SMELL A STRONG ANGLE for Cesaro in the future :clap:clap:clap:clap:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

EC3 and Cesaro being Shane O' Macs security ... :mark: :mark:


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



JOLLY OL' ST. STEVIE said:


> *How the fuck could you not make out that its Ethan Carter III in the background?*


I meant the other guy, someone just pointed out it was Cesaro.

Cheers


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


















Poor Ziggy, he doesn't even make the under-rated superstar poll.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



SANTA MOX said:


> I guess Fatt Hardy found a new tag team partner.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

He looks fucking terrible.


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Eulonzo said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> He looks fucking terrible.


Yup. For the second I tought it´s Tommy Dreamer with bleached hair.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



MikeTO said:


> Yup. For the second I tought it´s Tommy Dreamer with bleached hair.


:lol

Well spotted.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ssppeeddyy said:


>


Damn, Ambrose! Get some Rogaine on that receding hairline, and you'll be the sexiest man alive, you!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










ONE OF THESE THINGS IS NOT LIKE THE OTHERS


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Le Père Noël said:


>


HHH looks like the biggest nerd in that photo


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Just saw this posted on twitter lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



SANTA MOX said:


> I guess Fatt Hardy found a new tag team partner.


Looks like a washed up boy band member


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Roman's expressions kill me.


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ironcladd1 said:


> Looks like a washed up boy band member


damn is that zack ryder he looks like shit what happened hes still in his 20's and he looks 35 wow is he on drugs or booze or something?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



TSE said:


> damn is that zack ryder he looks like shit what happened hes still in his 20's and he looks 35 wow is he on drugs or booze or something?


He decided to become a professional burger reviewer in his spare time.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Not a funny picture, but to be fair to Ryder the beard makes him look old as crap and that angle is horrible.

Here's a picture of him from a house show that was less than a week ago









He's not in the best shape ever, but I can't bear to see people bash him so bad when he's not in _that_ bad of shape.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ironcladd1 said:


> Looks like a washed up boy band member


Looks like he jobbed to several cheeseburgers. 8*D


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Santa For WHC said:


>


Miz's dad corpsing?


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



jackswaggers said:


> Not a funny picture, but to be fair to Ryder the beard makes him look old as crap and that angle is horrible.
> 
> Here's a picture of him from a house show that was less than a week ago
> 
> ...


Well, so much for that Dreamer lookalike pic.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



s i Ç said:


> _:lmao_


lololoolol epic



ssppeeddyy said:


>



now u can close this thread


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










*The first one :lmao*


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Raw_was_War said:


> Looks like he jobbed to several cheeseburgers. 8*D


Dude, your signature is one of the best things I've seen on this forum.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Scott Hall just tweeted this with the hashtag "#GayFabe". :lmao


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Le Père Noël said:


>


This would be way better if it included the yes chant up the ramp as well. It makes it even funnier.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Santa For WHC said:


>


:lmao This made my day.







The GOAT of WOATS.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ham and Egger said:


>


I am angry at how unfunny this is.


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

New WWE World *"Heavyweigh"* Champion


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^ The rings SFX just popped in my head. Makes me wanna play Sonic 2 again.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Some story, Bro...


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Red Sleigh Down said:


>


Numerous people have already posted this...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*











My kind of company.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

did anyone already post a gif of bray wyatt doing that creepy move yesterday?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

So I saw this one guy "smarkbuster" make a post in some thread, who had a link to his YT channel, so I clicked on one of his videos:






2 Min 5 Sec

Appreciate the mention. :brodgers


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Wow. Those people actually think they are cool and funny.


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Not a picture, but...

Scott Hall makes fun of japanese wrestler:






Hall is such a troll

:lmao


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ham and Egger said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oymKtBBl6y4
Pause around 35 seconds or so, they got Bray in that video :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



virus21 said:


>


That's some PES-type shit, right there.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Santa For WHC said:


> So I saw this one guy "smarkbuster" make a post in some thread, who had a link to his YT channel, so I clicked on one of his videos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, that was awesome! Did you really like Cody better without kneepads?


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I'd love to see the expression on AJ's face if someone tweeted that image to her.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Santa For WHC said:


> So I saw this one guy "smarkbuster" make a post in some thread, who had a link to his YT channel, so I clicked on one of his videos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what their usernames are.


----------



## DrewMcintyre#1Fan (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

loled @ Cena`s and Brodus face.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Morrison17 said:


>


:lmao he looks like he just murdered someone.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



RyanPelley said:


> LOL, that was awesome! Did you really like Cody better without kneepads?


No, I have no idea where the fuck they got that from.



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I wonder what their usernames are.


Like I said, it's "smark-buster" or something like that.


----------



## ObiWorm (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










I can't draw, so I did this. Please don't hurt me.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Bitstrips...fpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Morrison17 said:


>


That looks like a poorly made waxwork of Punk.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



y2j4lyf said:


> Pause around 35 seconds or so, they got Bray in that video :lmao


Sheamus and Cesaro dancing to PTP's MoD though....:ex:


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Someone have to make a GIF of the dance in the end,renee looks so funny lmao.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Corey Graves's Twitter is comedy gold


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I wonder what their usernames are.


Found their account:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/272185-smarkbusters.html


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


> :lmao he looks like he just murdered someone.


Holy fuck, Beth's got it going


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


















Renee is adorable.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Hartwich (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

The virginity is strong with the smarkbusters


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


> :lmao he looks like he just murdered someone.


I remember this. :lmao


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

That vid was pretty uncomfortable to watch & I LOVE Beth and Shelly.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



vampyr said:


>


Hahaha wow, was this recently?


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



superfudge said:


> Hahaha wow, was this recently?


I saw it on reddit earlier, must be recent


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Santa For WHC said:


> My kind of company.


Really? You want Cody as the Divas Champion? That's not weird at all...


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



superfudge said:


> Hahaha wow, was this recently?


From this week, Brock is with the Jimmy Johns owner


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I bet Brock got a discount in return for taking a picture with the owner.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## JLawls91 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Stephanie McMahon meets Jay Leno!


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Lesnar wearing some goddamn huge waders. I could probably live in one of those legs.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Mother fucking BROCK LESNAR :lmao :brock


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Hang on a minute, whoever made the picture wants Lex to die by Christmas. What a bastard.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I like the Hero part very much.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

AJ Lee doing a Ziggler:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

That HHH sketch is fucking hilarious :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^^^ Wait...so what's going on there? :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Think it was a drunk message, haven't watched the ep. lol


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Ahh okay. I didn't notice the E symbol in the lower right.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I'm not sure how I know this as I've never watched the show, but she drunk texted or called steph in the middle of the night and steph was pissed off with her.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



glenwo2 said:


> I bet Brock got a discount in return for taking a picture with the owner.


You understand he is sponsored by JJ's, right?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



glenwo2 said:


> I bet Brock got a discount in return for taking a picture with the owner.


Or maybe he gets a discount because he is sponsored by Jimmy Johns


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

lmfao Lesnar hahahaha


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






Here's an extended version of the Rumble promo.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



JY57 said:


>







2:25 :cena5

6:47 is gif worthy

7:24 for all those people who post AJs ass in this ("funny") thread


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Punk and AJ doing their best impression of Nikki Bella 8*D


----------



## breadfan (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Why can't WWE be all like this? They get the greatest "entertainers" and then turn them down to 2/10.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Numberwang said:


> Punk and AJ doing their best impression of Nikki Bella 8*D


i thought punk want bigger boobs for aj ?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



TheJack said:


> 2:25 :cena5
> 
> 6:47 is gif worthy
> 
> 7:24 for all those people who post AJs ass in this ("funny") thread



Good thing I checked before posting the vid. :lol
Punk's little tantrum just made my day.

Oh also Fandango.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

for the record, Fat Chick Thriller was the greatest gimmick ever, and how the fuck they got away with that i will never know. The only other person so vocal about our large and in charge ladies was Al Bundy........


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*







*Sheamus at the end* :banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Probably a bit cliche but that bowling vid was better than RAW. :lol

"that gutter ball was for you Kofi. You ain't never gon be wwe champion" :lmao

and AJ's thighs can break me in half anytime. :agree:


----------



## Nasul (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









http://www.trolino.com/pics/stone-cold-steve-austin-120254


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## JBL_911 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^^^^^^^^^^^^


He is coming back to WWE


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



JBL_911 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> He is coming back to WWE


lol source?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*





:vince6


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I love how he just gets his power from being spanked in the ass. :lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Fandango's face :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Broken Code (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Jurassic Hulk (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

daymn, bray is da beast


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## The Galactic One (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



vampyr said:


>


:jaydamn


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






Still can't cut a promo to save his life


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## JBL_911 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



jackswaggers said:


>


looooooooooooooooooooooool :ex:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Broken Code said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao Jesus

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao @ the Benoit being in the Christmas gif.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Not really funny, maybe.  But my childhood confession:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

That Nerdist bowling WWE episode was more entertaining than the entire 2nd half of 2013's WWE programming.


----------



## Jurassic Hulk (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ThePhenomRises said:


> Not really funny, maybe.  But my childhood confession:


Considering how much of the last 4 PPV's I have skimmed over, I would say this is about accurate.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Santa's Little Rat said:


>


:lol



SANTA MOX said:


> I guess Fatt Hardy found a new tag team partner.


WOW. What the hell happened?




JOLLY OL' ST. STEVIE said:


>


Is that really Cesaro?


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I can watch that Tessmacher shake gif all day.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

:lmao:lmao:lmao @ the Barrett "Started from the top" one


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



vampyr said:


>


Source?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










I'm incredibly confused as to what is going on here. Looks like it'd be a hilarious vid, but unfortunately you can only get it on the WWE Magazine App.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Is this a smiley yet?


----------



## Jurassic Hulk (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ssppeeddyy said:


>


What's humorous about any of these gifs exactly?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^ :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Old_John said:


> Spoiler: :lmao


Best thing I've ever seen. :clap
Who's the first guy with white hair/beard supposed to be? And why does Justin Gabriel look different after getting the belt? :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



jackswaggers said:


> I'm incredibly confused as to what is going on here. Looks like it'd be a hilarious vid, but unfortunately you can only get it on the WWE Magazine App.


:lmao I'm so close to tears and I don't even know why. Love these 2.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Some lame ones but fun. :woolcock






























Spoiler: that face

















Spoiler: truth

















Spoiler: John Cena fan

















Spoiler: Eva Marie















Oh and theres alot Clueless Eva Marie ones over here.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



BBoiz94 said:


>


Better yet:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Srdjan99 said:


>


Looks like he misses the Stunning Steve days.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Jurassic Hulk said:


> What's humorous about any of these gifs exactly?


you must be underage and gay :lol

90% of this thread are not funny and are reposts !


----------



## Jurassic Hulk (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ssppeeddyy said:


> you must be underage and gay :lol
> 
> 90% of this thread are not funny and are reposts !


Or maybe Im a grown man who doesn't blow his load over a 3 second gif of a fully dressed woman.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



vampyr said:


> [


AJ sold that sloppy ass dropkick like Queen


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



vampyr said:


>


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^ Lol


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ssppeeddyy said:


> 90% of this thread are not funny and are reposts !


that isn't a good thing.


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Eulonzo said:


>


:lol


----------



## JBL_911 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



jackswaggers said:


>


looooooooooooooooooooooooooooool:


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









Hai, gurl, hai~


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

im a huge punk fan but is it wrong of me to say
big shows elbow is still better punks. 
i mean is he trying to redesign the move? he just lands on his ass :lol:


----------



## Jurassic Hulk (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

http://www.google.com/trends/explor...cena, the rock, stone cold, hulk hogan&cmpt=q

chris benoit taking wrestling to new heights since 2007


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

*The Wyatts attacking Daniel Bryan on Smackdown*











*How Triple H originally booked it...*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Jairus Cain (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Loader230 said:


> :lol
> 
> 
> Is that really Cesaro?


Cesaro and Derrick Bateman/Ethan Carter III


----------



## WTFrandyortonomg (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Kevin Nash drinking his own piss.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



FlemmingLemming said:


> *How Triple H originally booked it...*


:lmao

Didn't watch SD but that looks like a creepy scene for DB tbh.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

You guys need to watch this hahaha


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Morrison17 said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

WTF is that ref doing??? ::


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Morrison17 said:


>


Go home, ref, you're drunk. :woolcock


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Morrison17 said:


>


Does anyone have a link to that match? I have to watch that :lmao


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



TheGoat said:


> Does anyone have a link to that match? I have to watch that :lmao


Yeah


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Oliver-94 said:


>



:lmao :lmao :lmao


I may never stop laughing


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










CENA WINS LOL.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



>


Mason Ryan + Fandango = Maaan...daaan...goo!!!

- Vic


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










:austin


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

In light of Baby Big Show and Bawwwwtista's confirmed return I thought this photo was necessary.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



SideTableDrawer said:


>


OMG! WHAT IS AIR!!


----------



## roman_reigns (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*








haha this is classic Jericho stone cold after raw promo from 2003 




has anyone seen the video of the kid rap battling john cena from possibly before mania xx in nyc cena gets owned if you haven't seen check it out on youtube


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



A William Murderface Christmas said:


>


That doesn't even remotely make sense considering the Usos are so damn over.


----------



## roman_reigns (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*







Jericho at his best 


I know this is wresting pictures but nothing beats old promos from the best


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Not really checked out this thread in a while so most likely a repost.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> CENA WINS LOL.


This explains why Dolph is getting jobbed the fuck out.





































This one isn't funny but pretty fucking cool.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

No it isn't funny, but I agree that pic is awesome.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## alliscrazy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



















:HHH2


----------



## JavALT 117 (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Is that a bootleg puzzle or something?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



alliscrazy said:


>


lol, WWE could probably sue for that couldn't they?


Speaking of toys though:


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Gotta love Fandango 










and Big E


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

The original big swing


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

*Cena channeling the Ultimate Warrior and Hulk Hogan last night
*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Punk was such a geek in that promo but in a good/hilarious way, loved it.



>


This gif is fucking hilarious.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






The initial screen shot alone is hilarious but the video's good too.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I just went out picked me up several of these.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



DudeLove669 said:


> That doesn't even remotely make sense considering the Usos are so damn over.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



SideTableDrawer said:


>


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

This is in need of a caption!


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Pictures I've made for signatures that I thought were funny...


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Da fuq was Ahmed thinking? :lmao


----------



## em dubya (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ham and Egger said:


> Spoiler


Great. :clap


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ham and Egger said:


>


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



-Halo- said:


>


Shame that they forgot to spellcheck the punchline.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## The Galactic One (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Sono Shion said:


>


:jaydamn


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Sono Shion said:


>


who is?

and is he any good? quite like the aesthetics of the gimmick.


----------



## Jin Of The Gale (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Eddie Ray said:


> who is?


Yosuke Santa Maria


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ssppeeddyy said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Adventures of SinCara...


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## xCipher00x (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

















Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



RhodesForWHC said:


>


I lost it at "Stand Back" :lmao.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



RhodesForWHC said:


>


I can't believe I just noticed that Darren Young is one of the guards in that picture.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Something I did on Christmas...


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3LRNDc--DY
I died when he brought up Clinton :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Edit: 

Never mind sorry, link doesn't work


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Looks like a fan got in the ring with Cena and Bryan :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ratedr4life said:


> I can't believe I just noticed that Darren Young is one of the guards in that picture.


Funny how some of these current guys were guards/interviewers etc etc back in the day. :lol

I remember seeing Sheamus as a bodyguard on one of the UK RAW's in 2006 during the Rated RKO/DX feud.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## BrockTheMan (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

You're Killin Me.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*





























Eva Marie or not, the concept behind these memes is gold.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Spoiler: Eva Marie


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

No wonder she hasn't done it, yet.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*












This meme isn't even remotely funny, but I always laugh at it, because of how random it is, and it being featured as the second meme on the Lesnar meme's Fist Page, while being down-voted 60 points.


----------



## TheChubbyOne (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

RhodesForWHC said:


> This meme isn't even remotely funny, but I always laugh at it, because of how random it is, and it being featured as the second meme on the Lesnar meme's Fist Page, while being down-voted 60 points.


:lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## WarriorPrincess (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Morrison17 said:


>


:clap


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Morrison17 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## TheChubbyOne (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

'That guy can sell like. Ziggler' was a fucking great line :bron2


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Induct Chris Benoit 2012:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Just posted this in another thread. Can't help but post it here. Some of these segments are pretty funny.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

If Russo booked Raw today:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

:lmao:lmao:lmao 

Lost it at the Mister Peanut shit.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I'm 9 minutes into the video and I gotta say, it's the greatest thing I've ever watched.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Irrelevant said:


> I'm 9 minutes into the video and I gotta say, it's the greatest thing I've ever watched.


Yeah, except for that dicktickler flapping his gums through the whole thing and Joey Stylesing all over that place. Seriously, is it too much to use your inside voice on YouTube?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Mister Peanut may be one of the greatest athletes the industry has ever seen.


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I gotta say that i was seriously entertained by it. I would like to see Russo in WWE, creating the huge Shield-stable.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

:russo
:russo :russo
:russo :russo :russo
:russo :russo :russo :russo
:russo :russo :russo :russo :russo​
:lmao :lmao :lmao That was so fucking glorious. I need to see more of this! :mark:

BUT WHO'S THE FATHER OF AJ'S BABY????!!!!!!!!??? :HHH


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I would so love if that Raw actually happened. :lol :russo


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










I am suspending my Orton hate to have a moment of nostalgia for Rated RKO.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you...

THE WONDERS OF... *DEVIANTART FANFICTION!!!!*










and...










:ambrose2 :rollins :reigns


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## The Galactic One (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



vampyr said:


>


The hell happened there :lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Something I made in MS Paint, took me about 30 seconds..you jelly of my skillz?
Edit: Just gonna put in a link since I suck at making the spoiler thing, and b/c the picture stretches the page :side:

http://i.imgur.com/I8NXKBO.jpg


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Bryan D. said:


>


I don't know why, but Mason Ryan looks like Fandango jacked up on 'roids to me.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



jackswaggers said:


>


LOL yeah, got a good chuckle out of that.










Edit:


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

SinCara is Guilty!


----------



## The Galactic One (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



y2j4lyf said:


> Something I made in MS Paint, took me about 30 seconds..you jelly of my skillz?
> Edit: Just gonna put in a link since I suck at making the spoiler thing, and b/c the picture stretches the page :side:


fixed


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*











Wagg, why do you have multiple accounts? :troll


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

lmao

"YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE MY FRIEND"


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## xCipher00x (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## The Galactic One (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



xCipher00x said:


>


And just to add to that, just for those not in the know


----------



## Crimson-Mask (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










HER COMS DA PAYN


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



The Galactic One said:


> And just to add to that, just for those not in the know


I wonder if that's his orgasm noise.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



The Galactic One said:


> And just to add to that, just for those not in the know


I think what we didn't see off camera was Brock getting his balls waxed.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

A young Brock Lesnar


----------



## The Galactic One (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



kendoo said:


> A young Brock Lesnar


THAT HANG TIME THO :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> If Russo booked Raw today:


I can't believe I watched that all the way through, but I'm glad I did :lmao

EDIT:



The Galactic One said:


> And just to add to that, just for those not in the know


Reminds me of this @ 4:19. Play the the Chappelle video @ 4:17 and the Brock one at the same time :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## The Galactic One (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I can't believe I watched that all the way through, but I'm glad I did :lmao
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Everyone's New Year resolution should be to watch more DDT and BJW.




Spoiler: stuff








































































































































Peace.


----------



## Y2Jeroen (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

as damien sandow would say:

file://localhost/C:/downloads/1557580_10151870418156984_624881878_n.jpg


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






Happy New Year, still the greatest promos ever.


----------



## BigLG (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Yapappi


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

This is from the same guy who did the Vince Russo Books RAW storyline. :lmao :lmao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll4kDuwPNqA

But this one is brilliant: Working With Kevin Nash. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TscmuTb4L0


----------



## PRL18 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

is that the company that the loser will be raped in the winner's hotel room and muta making a woman pregnant by the mist in her crotch?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Y2Jeroen said:


> as damien sandow would say:
> 
> file://localhost/C:/downloads/1557580_10151870418156984_624881878_n.jpg


I think Damien Sandow would be smart enough to know that you have to host the image somewhere first.


----------



## tommay (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Emotion Blur said:


> I think Damien Sandow would be smart enough to know that you have to host the image somewhere first.


I believe he meant to post this


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






:lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






And Lesnar continues to provide some good laughs :lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## The Galactic One (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



STEVIE SWAG said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



vampyr said:


>


Just give this man all the titles.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*





Lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

http://instagram.com/p/ip5XbOCoPX/

Big E the Man!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



RyanPelley said:


> http://instagram.com/p/ip5XbOCoPX/
> 
> Big E the Man!


I came here to post exactly this. Quality video (Y)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



RyanPelley said:


> http://instagram.com/p/ip5XbOCoPX/
> 
> Big E the Man!


Epic. :ex:


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Was looking up random Cesaro shit, saw this video.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



johnnyrotten316 said:


> This is the funny pictures thread. Its just a picture of Big E. Whats funny about it?


That's Kofi.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

:lol


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






*Edit:





*
:brock


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

*




The best one yet :lmao*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*





Lesnar screaming like da GOAT that he is


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



STEVIE SWAG said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easily up there with the best thing I've seen on this website. I love the way it was mixed in with the existing audio and tweaked a bit to sound like a giant, resounding Bork-zilla.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



BLEU said:


> http://i.imgur.com/XCLV8Qq.jpg


Thats bloody disturbing. :|


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mcos6HrHqs&feature=c4-overview&list=UU5Q_ZZmId8YKHKI3Go25eNA

holy fuck this is awesome.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Bryan D. said:


>


:clap


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Chrome said:


>


Barret's face
:jaydamn:bron2:bosh5:banderas


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Y2Jeroen said:


> as damien sandow would say:
> 
> file://localhost/C:/downloads/1557580_10151870418156984_624881878_n.jpg


You fail.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










This was probably my favorite PPV match this entire year...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Morrison17 said:


>





johnnyrotten316 said:


> This is the funny pictures thread. Its just a picture of Big E. Whats funny about it?





Tardbasher12 said:


> That's Kofi.





Bryan D. said:


> :lol


Oh hell :lmao


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

0:28 mark


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Avoid prison










And the pic for the Big E vid. :lmao looks like a evil possessed man laughing.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










REIGNS STAHP


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I would almost pay money for someone with technical skill to modify the Vince McMahon bodybuilder GIF to make it Vince looking at Roman Reigns since he's got "the look" Vince likes so much. Almost.


----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



vampyr said:


>


oh snap! haha


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










:lmao


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*





Holy shit :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



xD7oom said:


> Holy shit :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


yeah i know, no quoting but that was the DUMBEST shit i have ever watched in a long time....

i finally realize i am getting old, that shit is what kids find funny now??? i am truly out of touch....


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Gunnar II said:


>


Makes me lol every time I see this :ti


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

For some reason Christopher Daniels and RVD appeared on Epic Meal Time, apparently both will show up on Epic Gaming Time, a new show from Epic Meal Time,


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










^

More sad than funny. The GOAT is done.


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> ^
> 
> More sad than funny. The GOAT is done.


Yeah he's done after one night of this gimmick, jeez people have to let this stuff play out before they come to conclusions


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



RhodesForWHC said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> At first I only saw the bottom of the picture, and thought "What is he going on about. Jeff Hardy?" :lol


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Time Splitters at Wrestle Kingdom


----------



## koial (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Saw this on Facebook:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Burzo said:


> Saw this on Facebook:


I literally snorted so hard my head hurt. I have no idea why this is so hilarious to me but it is, oh my God.


----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










After being hit by the Big Show, I love this Shield boys :ambrose


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*









I don't know why them eating at ihop is hilarious to me but it is.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^
....
:lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Rocking them sandals.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






:taker gonna get jiggy with it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Alsou (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I'm so dead at that Underrated Cena picture


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Chrome said:


> :taker gonna get jiggy with it.


That's gold


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## SolarKhan (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Alsou said:


> I'm so dead at that Underrated Cena picture


Cena is underrated! How dare you sir...or...ma'am.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Fierce.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Alsou (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



SolarKhan said:


> Cena is underrated! How dare you sir...or...ma'am.


Ma'am


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










:lol :lol :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



jackswaggers said:


>


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



King Gimp said:


> :lol :lol :lol


:lmao 

Okay, I'm a Batista mark now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Not sure what WWE was thinking with this one. :lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Holy crap! ^

No one else brought that up, I think Cena looks like he put on a lot of eyeliner and mascara. :lol


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Marks gonna mark


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



FlemmingLemming said:


> Marks gonna mark


Lol. Bet Ambrose marked out the hardest himself.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Reaper Jones said:


> Lol. Bet Ambrose marked out the hardest himself.


That's what I was saying. Ambrose is probably still giddy about being in the ring with Piper and Jake the Snake. He couldn't even contain his elation with a damn python laying on his face.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



King Gimp said:


>


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Pic is too big and I don't know how to shrink it so:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/919510_409669545803508_843567881_o.jpg


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

the beast and the best, as always


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



BLEU said:


>


ambrose was smiling


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ssppeeddyy said:


> ambrose was smiling


That's what happens when you are living the moment you dreamed of when you were a kid. I was happy for him when I saw Ambrose smiled ( but of course, not as happy as for Roberts, he just amazing that he came back in such a mazing shape. DDP is incredible )


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/1549478_442507269212002_831107016_n.jpg


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



virus21 said:


>


:jordan

Still would.

:curry2


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



vampyr said:


>


John Cena's new gimmick = Eugene.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I think "@WWE_Comedy" needs to not give up the day job.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Morrison17 said:


> the beast and the best, as always


I like how Brock does unintentionally hilarious things almost every time he's on tv


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

So there's a "Wrestling Sex Confessions" blog on tumblr (don't ask, just don't) and the following was one of the confessions;


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



jackswaggers said:


> So there's a "Wrestling Sex Confessions" blog on tumblr (don't ask, just don't) and the following was one of the confessions;


That's hot.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*












Quick make of D'Bry


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Also








The one in the sunglasses is Damien Sandow.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



HHHGame78 said:


>


Please make that a simile.:lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



bjnelson19705 said:


> Please make that a simile.:lmao


It is one now.
:lelbrock


----------



## Jake England (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Wrastlemondu said:


> Quick make of D'Bry


:lol Class


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Anyone else notice the "ODB" sign in the crowd?


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



vampyr said:


> Spoiler: ??


Sorry but what's so funny about Brock Lesnar getting launched by Big Show? :genius


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Wrastlemondu said:


> Quick make of D'Bry


:lmao


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Wrastlemondu said:


> Quick make of D'Bry





chronoxiong said:


>


^ Fucking beautiful. So funny.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



King Gimp said:


>


I laughed for far too long at this.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Mister WrestleMania said:


>


Please, for the love of god, make this into a smaller file. You have no idea how badly I want this as my avatar.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

LOL @ Bryan's twin and Rollins....glad I wasn't drinking anything when I saw those


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Oxi said:


> http://i.imgur.com/mLDhdgk.png


I just had to stop and rofl hard... :lmao:lmao


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










(g)old


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ham and Egger said:


>


Did anyone else notice during that segment that Barrett got confused with the words 'fruitless' and 'futile' and it came out as 'frootile'?

I lol'd


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Marcos25064 said:


> (g)old


Looks more entertaining than the actual show


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

You know it's a serious announcement, when John Cena wears a suit, not made out of jeans.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



666_The_Game_666 said:


>


Bryan looks like Dave's teenage son.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Wow! You know how I know this gif is old? This is from a Wrestle Kingdom ppv I downloaded several years ago in a match with Team 3D vs. Makabe and Yano I think, I made that gif and posted it on a porn forum I use to frequent. Nice to see it's is still making the rounds online.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Marcos25064 said:


>


For people who do not know, that is actually El Torito! Now a mascot for Los Matadores, shame actually, that little guy has more talent in his feet than those two guys.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ithil said:


> Bryan looks like Dave's teenage son.


He even joked about that on twitter so he's at least aware of it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Old_John said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Well for 2/3 of them its the Ruthless Injection era as well.. and no I'm not talking roids.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Morrison17 said:


>


:lmao what is he, like 24 here or something? :lol


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

That Daniel Wyatt lookalike in that old picture, is an exact match for the real thing - uncanny.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






Best promo of the year.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ssppeeddyy said:


>


Bryan's running knee must be 88mph.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






John cena wearing the Pebbles hat, haha


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



jackswaggers said:


> Best promo of the year.


"You're not even a real journalism" ... 

Yikes. Well, at least Summer is a great actress.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^Holy crap :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

:lmao I really wish he was on the main roster with his "weird" gimmick from NXT. Shit was hilarious, but that was pretty close to it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

_shh shh shut your mouth i thought you were a decent lady you're not even a real journalism thats right_


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

:lmao he was on some Val Venis shit right there. PURE GOLD.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



RyanPelley said:


> :lmao I really wish he was on the main roster with his "weird" gimmick from NXT. Shit was hilarious, but that was pretty close to it.


I guess once one makes it to the WWE, all that person can really do is borrow bits from a previous gimmick. I like little easter eggs like that.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



jackswaggers said:


>


:lmao everybody's reaction is priceless. The ref and the girl putting her arms up are the best.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



















Lil' Naitch always has the best reactions.

can't forget these:


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Daniel Bryan is everywhere, Then,now,forever


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Lmao ^


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Must know, who is that perfect ass.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

the Daniel Bryan phenomenon is taking over.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Im convinced Russo has made a storyline where DB is a timelord.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



xvampmanx said:


> Im convinced Russo has made a storyline where DB is a timelord.


Bryan vs. Repo Man in a "Time machine on a pole" match at Wrestlemania :mark:


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Captain Ed said:


> Bryan vs. Repo Man in a "Time machine on a pole" match at Wrestlemania :mark:


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

WWE seriously needs to turn this into a storyline. Just hire Vince Russo back and he'll know what to do.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## dee08fcb (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



jackswaggers said:


>


lol at the black guys reaction in the front row on the left. priceless


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Necramonium said:


> Must know, who is that perfect ass.


Jaime Koeppe


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










*These two men brought Ring of Honor to prominence.*


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Alo0oy said:


>


I'm going to use this gif whenever I see anyone says Orton is over.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Alo0oy said:


>


:lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

http://www.wwe.com/videos/michigan-...bryan-yes-chant-during-a-msu-basketb-26174700


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

lold hard. dat raptor scream.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Rikishi :mark: ^


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## JBL_911 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooool RIKISHI


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



NeyNey said:


>


Ohmygod those fans are so fucking happy.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

So sad looking at this Sting picture. It's stupid that he has so much pride and doesn't want to work with Vince and retire at WrestleMania.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Alo0oy said:


>



LOL that explains a lot :wyatt


----------



## Big Daddy Fool (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ben_fletch said:


>


That WWE schedule aint looking too shabby now is it Stinger brother jack dude!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*












jackswaggers said:


>


He is the GOAT on Twitter.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



jackswaggers said:


>


What are we going to remember Sheik for more, his wrestling or his comments?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



xvampmanx said:


> What are we going to remember Sheik for more, his wrestling or his comments?


His twitter comments


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Just a few funny oldies


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






Hall of Fame Class 2014? :lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Campione said:


> Hall of Fame Class 2014? :lol


Haha, that's pretty funny


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ssppeeddyy said:


>


Oh my god, these jokes were so funny back in *2010*


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Mister WrestleMania said:


>


I looked like that when I first saw the emote too, that shit looks good


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Pwoper said:


>


This has been posted already...numerous times now.



Ham and Egger said:


>


Holy shit. There's our winner folks.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

http://i.imgur.com/uQ9l3cy.png
This was a reply to the tweet on the bottom:
Edit: This picture isn't working, and the first one is way too big :side:
Anyway, Slater replied to Ryback: "Hey BIG GUY don't quit.... 3MB needs a drummer.. I can set u up with an audition.." Then some guy said back: "Don't make him into a jobber." Oh the irony :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










If you're an illegal immigrant you'll wake up to this hovering over your bed.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Lmao ^

:swagger


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

A classic.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Wow the page before this one has hit an all time low.

And I got some bad news for


Arrogant Mog said:


> His twitter comments


They are all ghost tweeters.

#fakeashell


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Not really a wrestling GIF, but idk Cam looks like he's been practicing his selling. Timing is just a bit off.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ham and Egger said:


>


Aren't all your posts from wwe meme's Facebook page?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKdA6zxUzwY


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Hhahahaha


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Arrogant Mog said:


> Oh my god, these jokes were so funny back in *2010*


but you say nothing when people are quote the same pics 100x or reposts them 200x :cuss:



>


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



cl_theo said:


> Aren't all your posts from wwe meme's Facebook page?


I'm glad you noticed their logo in the memes.


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



TheGMofGods said:


> This has been posted already...numerous times now.
> 
> *Proceeds to quote 900 pics*


Thanks.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Seriously though, I love WWE Memes page myself, but there's NO need to copy-paste their entire daily content in a single post. Limit it to the ones that are *actually* funny.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Old_John said:


> Seriously though, I love WWE Memes page myself, but there's NO need to copy-paste their entire daily content in a single post. Limit it to the ones that are *actually* funny.


What's funny is entirely subjective. All I merely do is post their images and share it with everyone in the thread. I don't think everyone goes to their page or is aware of it and before I posted their memes when no one on here posted their images. If anything I'm giving them more exposure. :dance


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Old_John said:


> Seriously though, I love WWE Memes page myself, but there's NO need to copy-paste their entire daily content in a single post. Limit it to the ones that are *actually* funny.


Lol at your sig


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










The Snake Pit lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



kendoo said:


>


Brilliant!


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



TNA Original said:


> LOL that explains a lot :wyatt




















A terrifying explanation of his previous gimmick


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Eulonzo said:


>


Woah, that's an epic picture in all honesty


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ben_fletch said:


>


:lmao OMG


----------



## Larfleeze (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



s i Ç said:


>


:ti :jordan4 :jordan5


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ssppeeddyy said:


>


I'll never understand why people on here deem random pictures of CM Punk "funny."


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^nice :lmao


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



~Humanity~ said:


> A terrifying explanation of his previous gimmick


Damn, that is really good!


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










More like Wrasslers amirite?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Calahart said:


> More like Wrasslers amirite?


More like super-gay.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

:lol The Pedo Warrior :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ham and Egger said:


> :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Arrogant Mog said:


> His twitter comments


This.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



NeyNey said:


>


They must have been on those shrooms that guy was on.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



JaffaTheHeel said:


> I'll never understand why people on here deem random pictures of CM Punk "funny."


who cares ???


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^I'm so confused :lol


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Mister WrestleMania said:


>


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



BLEU said:


>


Beast


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ssppeeddyy said:


> who cares ???


Fucking hilarious.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

SPOILER: GOD BELOW:


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

WOO!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



jackswaggers said:


>


Poor guy didn't deserve that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## twztid_lestat (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> CENA WINS LOL.


She is actually attractive without all that attention whore make up


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

*Samien Dandow reported to been seen onlooking the main event match on last Monday Night RAW.*


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

^ Also spotted watching Raw from the sidelines:


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

This should just about do it:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Old_John said:


> Spoiler: pic


I was wondering if I heard 'you can't wrestle' during the Shield match on RAW. I'm guessing it was more so directed at the Outlaws than the Shield, but I thought it was out of place all the same.


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



#dealwithit said:


> I was wondering if I heard 'you can't wrestle' during the Shield match on RAW. I'm guessing it was more so directed at the Outlaws than the Shield, but I thought it was out of place all the same.


The thing is, the Outlaws were getting "you still got it" chants about 2-3 minutes before that.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I'm pretty sure they were chanting "New Age Outlaws" which kind of sounded like "You can't wrestle"


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

That would actually make sense, as I wasn't sure what they were chanting as it wasn't very loud. And from a syllable/cadence perspective, I can see how I confused it as 'you can't wrestle'.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



#dealwithit said:


> I was wondering if I heard 'you can't wrestle' during the Shield match on RAW. I'm guessing it was more so directed at the Outlaws than the Shield, but I thought it was out of place all the same.





Argothar said:


> The thing is, the Outlaws were getting "you still got it" chants about 2-3 minutes before that.





Cerebral~Assassin said:


> I'm pretty sure they were chanting "New Age Outlaws" which kind of sounded like "You can't wrestle"





#dealwithit said:


> That would actually make sense, as I wasn't sure what they were chanting as it wasn't very loud. And from a syllable/cadence perspective, I can see how I confused it as 'you can't wrestle'.


I'm 99% sure it was actually a bit of BOTH! Older fans started chanting 'New Age Outlaws', and younger fans on the opposite side of the arena misheard/misinterpreted it and eventually turned it into 'You Can't Wrestle' chant. :lol


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

*Good Gawd Almighty!
*


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*






Not really funny, but just shows how tough Mae Young was. RIP.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










Such in ring mastery.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



#dealwithit said:


> I was wondering if I heard 'you can't wrestle' during the Shield match on RAW. I'm guessing it was more so directed at the Outlaws than the Shield, but I thought it was out of place all the same.


It was "New Age Outlaws" chant not "You Can't Wrestle"


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ShowStopper said:


>


Shawn: "Go fuck yourself"

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I wish Cena would stay the fuck out of Manhattan


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Such in ring mastery.


:lmao

At least Tamina sold it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ShowStopper said:


>


Like. A. Boss! I can't green rep you right now.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## TheIbar (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*










PS This thread is still around. Nice.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

Got swaggered. :banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Calahart said:


> Got swaggered. :banderas


:lmao I was rolling for a bit. Swag can be a great heel on twitter sometimes.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*

I am now a Jack Swagger fan.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*

Renamed the thread to random pictures instead of funny since the majority of you can't grasp the concept of funny. Now when you post a random picture that isn't even TRYING to be funny, you won't look like a retard so much. You can thank me later.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*

Finally.

Maybe you can also teach people what an image macro is and what a meme is.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*



King Cal said:


> Renamed the thread to random pictures instead of funny since the majority of you can't grasp the concept of funny. Now when you post a random picture that isn't even TRYING to be funny, you won't look like a retard so much. You can thank me later.


ouch

loved that Swagger response :clap


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*

Thanks King Cal.








:hhh2


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*



King Cal said:


> Renamed the thread to random pictures instead of funny since the majority of you can't grasp the concept of funny. Now when you post a random picture that isn't even TRYING to be funny, you won't look like a retard so much. You can thank me later.


Thank you so much.


Leaving Sppeeddyy on the block list, though.


----------



## SAMOA (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*



King Cal said:


> Renamed the thread to random pictures instead of funny since the majority of you can't grasp the concept of funny. Now when you post a random picture that isn't even TRYING to be funny, you won't look like a retard so much. You can thank me later.


People's concept's of funny are always going to be different. Before calling people retards maybe side-step your ignorance and accept that opinions differ.

Your most welcome.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*

There is a HUGE difference being people thinking different things are funny, and then posting a picture of a wrestler doing NOTHING. Just standing there. That isn't a funny pic. It isn't funny to anyone. It's just a RANDOM picture. And posting that in a FUNNY pictures thread is retarded.


----------



## SAMOA (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*



King Cal said:


> Renamed the thread to random pictures instead of funny since the majority of you can't grasp the concept of funny. Now when you post a random picture that isn't even TRYING to be funny, you won't look like a retard so much. You can thank me later.


People's concept's of what is funny and what isn't will always differ. Maybe before you go around calling people retards you should side-step your ignorance and appreciate that people's opinions are different. 

Please re-frain from deleting my posts also if you dont like something I post then feel free to discuss so with me.

Your as always most welcome.


----------



## SAMOA (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*



King Cal said:


> There is a HUGE difference being people thinking different things are funny, and then posting a picture of a wrestler doing NOTHING. Just standing there. That isn't a funny pic. It isn't funny to anyone. It's just a RANDOM picture. And posting that in a FUNNY pictures thread is retarded.


First of all I apologise for my slow running PC I thought my post was took off.

Secondly how do you know that a picture isn't funny to anyone? Who are you to judge whats funny and what isn't? If you dont like something then keep your beak out, considering that the "Funny Pictures Thread" is without doubt the most popular thread on here I think it could of survived without you swooping in preaching your ignorance. 

As I said, Everybody has different thoughts and opinions. If you find something retarded, that is your opinion.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ssppeeddyy said:


>


Just out of curiosity, how the fuck is any of this funny? Even to those of you who are fucking weird and seem to actually care very much about a relationship between two WWE employees, for whatever reason, which would probably constitute a good 1/3 of those who post in this thread. I really don't get it. 

Also, those of you posting random pictures of your favorite wrestler as being "funny", please stop. I sometimes post shit that isn't too funny, but usually there is at least some comedic value to my pictures. Posting a gif of Cesaro smiling towards the camera or a gif of AJ saying, "No spanking." is effectively posting something with no comedic effect. 

Also, some of you should consider not randomly coming in and praising anything a mod does in threads. This thread was renamed, so you are apparently so happy and infinitely grateful. Why? Does it really affect you in any way? Although I may agree with this renaming, I don't see anything that will change about this unless posters stop posting "Random" pictures, as an effect of this, however I don't see this happening, as there is less initiative than ever, now, to do so. So while this change may be appropriate as it correctly describes the thread, I don't get why some of you decided to go in here and start giving "Many Thanks". Not necessarily a rip on Cal's decision but more a rip on some of these posts.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*

This was posted a few pages back:










THIS IS NOT A FUNNY PIC. NOR IS IT EVEN ATTEMPTING TO BE FUNNY. IN ANY FUCKING WAY. And it isn't the first time some pointless NON ATTEMPTING TO BE FUNNY PIC has been posted. They happen all the time. Hence me changing the thread title as some people are clearly confused.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*

^ you're such a badass


----------



## SAMOA (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*



King Cal said:


> This was posted a few pages back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you getting so upset about it? Maybe I found it funny that one of the girls forgot to put her shoes on? Perhaps there was intention in the post to be funny, Your are making me repeat myself, JUST BECAUSE YOU DONT FIND SOMETHING DOESN'T MEAN OTHER PEOPLE DONT. 

I couldnt give an elephants bum-hole if you change the title, I dont appreciate you calling people retards (And think how that word could offend people) just because your opinion differs.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*



SAMOA said:


> First of all I apologise for my slow running PC I thought my post was took off.
> 
> Secondly how do you know that a picture isn't funny to anyone? Who are you to judge whats funny and what isn't? If you dont like something then keep your beak out, considering that the "Funny Pictures Thread" is without doubt the most popular thread on here I think it could of survived without you swooping in preaching your ignorance.
> 
> As I said, Everybody has different thoughts and opinions. If you find something retarded, that is your opinion.


Well, he does have a point. It's not about what different people consider funny. It's about whether a picture has any sort of comedic effect, in the least. A gif of Ambrose standing in the corner, rubbing the turnbuckle, or a gif of AJ entering the ring have no comedic effect.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*



King Cal said:


> This was posted a few pages back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.

Sppeeddyy's response to people who said it wasn't funny was just "lol who cares" anyway and would proceed to post gifs of AJ's crotch.

It was the better move to just rename the thread because he wasn't the only one who does that crap.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*

I agree with Cal.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*

So we can't post funny pictures anymore? :troll


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*

:lol About time the title changed.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*

glad the title has changed. it gives the thread more scope anyway.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*

Always enjoyed looking at the pictures in this thread if they were randoms or funny.

Keep it up.


----------



## More Stables (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*

Thread title is better suited for what gets posted here now. Honestly I like checking out everything that gets posted whether it's funny or not. But I can understand the frustration when people post pictures that have no comedic value. Like the one with Dolph Ziggler getting hit by Cena with the ring steps. That just looks like a picture from WWE.com or something. I don't understand how it's funny....maybe it is to others, but i don't get it.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*

Cal stop it bama4










Oh mr referee








GOAT Storyline IMO


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*



Calahart said:


> he wasn't the only one who does that crap.


also the old thread was for me not really funny, and peoples are reposting the same shit all the time even it was posted a page before, or they quote it 4 times on one page. but i get all the shitstorm.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*



King Cal said:


> There is a HUGE difference being people thinking different things are funny, and then posting a picture of a wrestler doing NOTHING. Just standing there. That isn't a funny pic. It isn't funny to anyone. It's just a RANDOM picture. And posting that in a FUNNY pictures thread is retarded.


The Funny Wrestling Pictures Thread = SERIOUS BUISNESS


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

FLUX said:


> Cal stop it bama4
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ssppeeddyy said:


>



Really? :kobe


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

So a few non-funny pics here and there makes the whole thread "random"? I guess a couple of intelligent people here and there on WF makes the whole forum the World Genius' Convention. :troll


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Ludvig Borga was once in a Holiday at Spain and "fell in a shower".








Many people suspected that he has got he's ass beaten but when reporters asked about it he told a story where six guys attacked a guy in a wheelchair and he absolutely fucked up everybody in the scene ,saving the handycap-person.

I dont know if this is funny to anyone but it maked me smile cause its so obvious he has a prints of a fist in hes face.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Define "random", lol. The thread title change makes sense, but I don't wanna start posting my own gifs if it's not what the forum is for.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Lesnar with a big-ass gun. I'd shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This motherfucker Lesnar is just no scoping like a bad ass! :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

+No scoping
+Rapid fire
+Hacked controller

:brock


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xINQS-FqLU4

Bubba Ray with that weird looking face. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*



SAMOA said:


> Why are you getting so upset about it? Maybe I found it funny that one of the girls forgot to put her shoes on? Perhaps there was intention in the post to be funny, Your are making me repeat myself, JUST BECAUSE YOU DONT FIND SOMETHING DOESN'T MEAN OTHER PEOPLE DONT.
> 
> I couldnt give an elephants bum-hole if you change the title, I dont appreciate you calling people retards (And think how that word could offend people) just because your opinion differs.


No sane person would find that pic to be funny.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*



King Cal said:


> This was posted a few pages back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say that pic is funny considering it further proves that AJ has the body of a 12 year old boy.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*



King Cal said:


> Renamed the thread to random pictures instead of funny since the majority of you can't grasp the concept of funny. Now when you post a random picture that isn't even TRYING to be funny, you won't look like a retard so much. You can thank me later.


I think people not understanding the_ SUBJECTIVITY_ of humour was worse than people posting pics that "aren't funny" tbfh.

But yes I entirely agree with the change.


Also I thank Cal for making me know that "wikifeet" does not load for me for whatever reason. I am thankful.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## SavageSloth (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Jin Of The Gale (Jun 8, 2013)

Break the walls down!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Perfect Loop


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Please unsticky this fucking thread! It's not the GOAT thread anymore.... just a fucking random Bryan, Punk, AJ, unfunny pics.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

It's time to start a new Funny Pics thread with well defined rules, including (but not limited to): 
-no more than 3 pics per post, 
-no wrestling footage gifs (unless they convey something funny and unusual), 
-no ass/boobs gifs (we already have a Divas section for that),
-no random MARK picture posts promoting your favorite wrestlers (unless humorous).


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah.....just what the hell happened to this thread?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A few others and myself try to keep the thread alive.... we really do.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Old_John said:


> It's time to start a new Funny Pics thread with well defined rules, including (but not limited to):
> -no more than 3 pics per post,
> -no wrestling footage gifs (unless they convey something funny and unusual),
> -no ass/boobs gifs (we already have a Divas section for that),
> -no random MARK picture posts promoting your favorite wrestlers (unless humorous).


i pretty sure no one would follow them, after 2-3 pages it reverts back to the way it is now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A take on Ryback's recent tweet and delete actions recently.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"Funny wrestling pictures? Better post a gif of a vertical suplex from 1997."


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

Few randoms/oldies. Credit to the folks who made them...bar the wierd dog one. I made that years ago.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The conversations and complaints last couple of days has made it pretty entertaining! Doesn't even need pictures.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Legion Of Hell said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xINQS-FqLU4
> 
> Bubba Ray with that weird looking face. :lmao :lmao :lmao


He always had that face when ever he put anyone thru a Table.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Glad the misleading title is gone


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

punk started with this ? and now he has aj


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> Perfect Loop


I've been watching this for 5 Minutes straight, and I just can't stop.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

I believe the dry-up of this thread has come from the mass amount of images already done;

70/80/90's - 2014: Most of the obvious ones have been done and laughed about (1-3 threads full), right now we're in a drought and the only influx of pictures that are funny are coming more from recent wrestling production, and we only get that weekly (for WWE at least), so it's understandable.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao have to watch this match. Best team atm.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*This just makes me laugh everytime I look at it :lmao
*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

oooooo she ratchet.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't think we have a Dailymotion tag, so

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xu1b2z_johnny-gargano-s-best-moment-of-his-career_sport

Johnny f'n Gargano.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

EmbassyForever said:


> I don't think we have a Dailymotion tag, so
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xu1b2z_johnny-gargano-s-best-moment-of-his-career_sport
> 
> Johnny f'n Gargano.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMNNNNN SON.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

jackswaggers said:


>


Gets punched in the face. Ends up in a wheel chair. :lol 
WWE logic. fpalm


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)




----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't even know what to do with this...I just want to post it...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Loling at Jack still pledging.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Calahart said:


>


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Ham and Egger said:


>


LOLOLOL EPIC


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

HHH has gotten his own beer. Drank too many last night, got buried...


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## ViperAtHeart (Mar 23, 2013)

Viper....Viper Indeed


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

^:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

only time you'll see Cena getting squashed


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

R.I.P


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

haribo said:


>


Was just about to post this. :lmao


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^ When was that?


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Sono Shion said:


> ^ When was that?


Looks like Ahmed Johnson and King of the Ring, 96/97 ?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Certainly farthest from the most ripped guy on the roster, but I don't get how people call him fat/out of shape. :/


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## PRL18 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Random Wrestling Pictures III*



Londrick said:


> I'd say that pic is funny considering it further proves that AJ has the body of a 12 year old boy.


kinda late but DAMN


----------



## wrastlinggg (Mar 28, 2013)

haribo said:


>


this is too good lol


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


CRABTREE WE COMING FOR YOU .....


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

jackswaggers said:


> Certainly farthest from the most ripped guy on the roster, but I don't get how people call him fat/out of shape. :/


That's because the media's trained people to consider every man that doesn't have a six-pac fat.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

^agreed


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cala did you draw this? :lol

Saw it on another forum, someone said WWE champloo. Looks like your style.










and it's a tumblr link :mark:


----------



## More Stables (May 18, 2012)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Does anyone have the gif of CM Punk standing and staring at a fan who's just yelling at him? Hilarious :lol


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Cala did you draw this? :lol
> 
> Saw it on another forum, someone said WWE champloo. Looks like your style.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing the guy with the letter in his hand is Sandow and the guy next to him is Cena, right?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Who's the guy at the bottom with the doge meant to be?


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

JEKingOfKings said:


> I'm guessing the guy with the letter in his hand is Sandow and the guy next to him is Cena, right?


I would have thought Barrett and Swagger.



Jimshine said:


> Who's the guy at the bottom with the doge meant to be?


I was wondering that too.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Jimshine said:


> Who's the guy at the bottom with the doge meant to be?


Which one? the one with the hoofs for feet?



JaffaTheHeel said:


> I would have thought Barrett and Swagger.
> 
> I was wondering that too.


Randy Orton as a stab in the dark!


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

The one with hoofs  made me the Bryan for the goat factor, but the tats on the arms tell me it's Randal


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

TomasThunder619 said:


> :lmao


That's the effect of TNA. It even makes Sting look stupid.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Cala did you draw this? :lol
> 
> Saw it on another forum, someone said WWE champloo. Looks like your style.
> 
> ...


No. I wish I was clever enough to think up something like that. :lmao

Tis very badass.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Why does Orton get the cute Shiba :renee


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

That's not hoves, it's poorly made sandals.


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

These are me every time...


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

mmm


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Calahart said:


> No. I wish I was clever enough to think up something like that. :lmao
> 
> Tis very badass.


LOL yeah, found the person who drew right after I posted it. Was gonna edit the post, but couldn't find my post in the database error. 

Apparently the people are 



> The Shield, Fandango, Summer Rae, Cena, AJ, Punk, Badnews Barrett, Orton. Thats all


http://tamayo423.deviantart.com/

Ambrose is a bit too jolly imo :side:


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

That's funny, I've been thinking for weeks that Punk looks just like an anime character with his new hair/sideburns.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It's random now, so...


























:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> It's random now, so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So much underrated/underutilized talent in one room, jfc...


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Old_John said:


>


Genius. Simply genius. :clap


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Fuckin Bully. :lmao





swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL yeah, found the person who drew right after I posted it. Was gonna edit the post, but couldn't find my post in the database error.
> 
> Apparently the people are
> 
> ...


I guessed them all except for Orton at the bottom. :lol


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Lol


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

Based on this episode of Raw, someone ought to make a picture of Cena saying "I'm the first one to arrive, last to leave", with the second frame showing that awkward clip of the garage entrance they keep showing.

What a LIAR!


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

TomasThunder619 said:


> :lmao


I read that was actually the booked finish and Roode would get a fluke win because of it. Roode set the chair up in the ring while sting was turned away and sting would grab him not knowing the chair was there, and hit it.

Although Stings velocity going down makes me think otherwise.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Is that Bully tweet real :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Is that Bully tweet real :lmao:lmao:lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I can see it becoming a gif trend real easy. lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_The fuck?! :lmao_


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That Batista gif is great. Dude probably came back to wrestling just for all the fresh pussy on the roster.



DudeLove669 said:


> I read that was actually the booked finish and Roode would get a fluke win because of it. Roode set the chair up in the ring while sting was turned away and sting would grab him not knowing the chair was there, and hit it.
> 
> Although Stings velocity going down makes me think otherwise.


It was definitely the booked ending considering what happened afterwards.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Irrelevant said:


>


Hi back at you, buddy!


----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

that big e tweet :lmao :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Wagg said:


>


Almost scared the crap out of me. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

^ :lmao Oh lord :lmao


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Holy shit the sting picture :lol :mark:


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Summer Rae
Fandango
Shield
AJ
Barrett 
Cena (Wrist bands, firemans carry)
CM Punk
Orton


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Wrastlemondu said:


> Summer Rae
> Fandango
> Shield
> AJ
> ...


I think its Orton and not D´Bry. Bryan doesnt have tattoo sleeves.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Best trailer ever.*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Poor AJ!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Punk is such a douchebag. Banging that ass on a daily basis and couldn't even come support the poor girl.  :lol


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Came across this on the sidebar on youtube, the guy there calling "Colossus", that's Goldust/Dustin Runnels right? Or am I crazy...

They show him at about 0:58


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

JUST LIKE THAT !!!!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

and old pic of Daniel Bryan, Colt Cabana, Kassius Ohno and Antonio Cesaro


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

virus21 said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Synthetic Corpse said:


> I think its Orton and not D´Bry. Bryan doesnt have tattoo sleeves.


Yeah it fits Orton, thinking back to that style beard and hair; I thought it looked more like arm hair than tattoos at first but I see now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## MrSmallPackage (Dec 21, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


>


Keep Batista away from Renee! She's a lady.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MrSmallPackage said:


> Keep Batista away from Renee! She's a lady.


The eye contact is intense, yo...








= Renee


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan D. said:


>


I WALK ALONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


>


see all that mess ? definitely a sign the Big Dave passed by


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Jmacz said:


>


This was thoroughly entertaining. Just fantastic.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> This was thoroughly entertaining. Just fantastic.


To all the other people who enjoyed this video make sure to check out the dudes channel. He was gone for a few months but theres a bunch from back when they were building to Summerslam.

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC02AfflAoSDcy6dnefA2XEw

I don't think the guy has a single bad video.

This was his first "In Roughly 5 minuets" video.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

there was another guy who made these Raw/Smackdown in a few minute like video's, Thrill Murray, i was subscribed to him on Youtube, but i think his account got suspended because he made those videos, expect the guys making these videos accounts to be gone soon as well.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

virus21 said:


>


Hahahahahaha I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that noticed that :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>












Rock/Jericho segments always delivered.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> there was another guy who made these Raw/Smackdown in a few minute like video's, Thrill Murray, i was subscribed to him on Youtube, but i think his account got suspended because he made those videos, expect the guys making these videos accounts to be gone soon as well.


Yeah I remember him. He had another account I think called ThrillMurrayVEVO, but then that one got deleted too. I also remember that he released a message with something about people being assholes and he was going to stop making them. Though he was probably just being funny and it was actually about his accounts being shut down so quickly, so he gave up. Don't blame him really, Maffew (botchamania guy) went through probably at least 10 accounts, luckily he made a site so it became easier to track him.

You can watch this one and a few other ones on his account but there are no more than that.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xspxsm_raw-6th-august-2012-in-roughly-5-minutes_animals

Other people appeared to pick up the idea and they seem to be doing a fine job.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

^Ryder again


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)

RaneGaming said:


> *GOLD*:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Twisted14 said:


> Yeah I remember him. He had another account I think called ThrillMurrayVEVO, but then that one got deleted too. I also remember that he released a message with something about people being assholes and he was going to stop making them. Though he was probably just being funny and it was actually about his accounts being shut down so quickly, so he gave up. Don't blame him really, Maffew (botchamania guy) went through probably at least 10 accounts, luckily he made a site so it became easier to track him.
> 
> You can watch this one and a few other ones on his account but there are no more than that.
> 
> ...


The intro with the copyright stuff is actually identical to the guy making them now, including the way its edited and the fonts used are identical.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

People Power


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


> People Power


I'm not sure if I will ever get used to Kane with real hair.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

The one and only, the best in the world - Brock Lesnar

http://coub.com/view/hx97


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

RaneGaming said:


> ^Ryder again



Nope.

https://twitter.com/ZackRyder/status/425439064066891778


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

We want Sting hahaha


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shane-O on COKE.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

"the fat guy: you got real nice hair Orton"

"Look at the black dude looking at ortons ass lol"


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I was at Walmart just earlier today... And I just had to take a picture of it.









​


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*The Hunger Games: Catching Fire.....with the crowd*

_The Capital (*the authority*) continues to try and stamp out the Rebellion (*The Yes! Movement*) with their oppressive boot, and kill off their chosen hero Katniss (*Bryan*) to prevent the Rebellion from overthrowing their power (*hijacking their shows and booking*). Ultimately Katniss (*Bryan*) continues to survive and rise above every obstacle and challenge the Capital throws in her (*his*) way._

_Viewing debuts this Sunday, January 26, 2014.

Come see if Katniss (*Bryan*) can overcome it all and win the Hunger Games (*the Rumble*)_


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> The intro with the copyright stuff is actually identical to the guy making them now, including the way its edited and the fonts used are identical.


Hmm I hadn't really noticed before you mentioned it. Maybe it's him.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

LMFAO ^


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

I wouldn't post this if the name of the thread wasn't changed recently but.

https://twitter.com/RRWWE/status/426220303124291584










Ricardo has a kitten named Misty, after Misty from Pokemon. And so do I. 


Again, funny? No. Random? Yes.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Rio vs Batista Divas locker room on the line MANIA. :russo


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Jmacz said:


> I wouldn't post this if the name of the thread wasn't changed recently but.
> 
> https://twitter.com/RRWWE/status/426220303124291584
> 
> ...


awful ? yes


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


> "the fat guy: you got real nice hair Orton"
> 
> "Look at the black dude looking at ortons ass lol"


The little girl was snapping a pic of Orton's ass as well.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Jmacz said:


> I wouldn't post this if the name of the thread wasn't changed recently but.
> 
> https://twitter.com/RRWWE/status/426220303124291584
> 
> ...


Jesus monkey fucking Christ, the thread was renamed to Random Wrestling Pictures and people still manage to find a way to post shit that doesn't relate to the topic. TWO FUCKING CATS ARE NOT A WRESTLING RELATED PICTURE I DONT CARE WHO THEY BELONG TO.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

who dis guy :kobe


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> who dis guy :kobe


WWE SIGN Guy

use google


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

Damien said:


>



Hmm, hard to figure out what the pedobear-sign says.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

virus21 said:


>



:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

The explosion. :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

That was epic loved that music


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Epic Brock/Heyman vid, now I wish someone would make Cena arrival and chase of Orton with Yakety Sax music


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

FlemmingLemming said:


>


This walk was badass enough. The music and THE FUCKING EXPLOSION make it all better.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Epic Brock/Heyman vid, now I wish someone would make Cena arrival and chase of Orton with Yakety Sax music


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Courtesy of KRANG.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## WTFrandyortonomg (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

:bigdave is going to run wild on the Divas lockeroom. Maybe we're going to see him on Total Divas hijack Bryan's weeding and kidnapping the bride. :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

lol @ renee


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Jesus monkey fucking Christ, the thread was renamed to Random Wrestling Pictures and people still manage to find a way to post shit that doesn't relate to the topic. TWO FUCKING CATS ARE NOT A WRESTLING RELATED PICTURE I DONT CARE WHO THEY BELONG TO.


Oh I know, like I said I would of never posted it if the title wasn't changed. It's the first thing I've ever posted in here that I didn't think anyone would find remotely funny.

It was more of a protest than anything. Though the anger in your post, and the others guy was pretty damn funny to me.

Also, I've never seen a more appropriate use of that music than that Orton and Cena chase.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

FlemmingLemming said:


>


:yes :yes :yes

I am so easy to please, sad really


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

^ That's AWESOME! :lol


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

jackswaggers said:


> lol @ renee


More like LOL at Michael Cole's flamboyant gay head turn :lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

LOL


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Made this gif in like 5 seconds on photoshop. Figured it would be useful on this forum in the future.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Miz Elizabeth. :no: I've seen it all.










jackswaggers said:


> Made this gif in like 5 seconds on photoshop. Figured it would be useful on this forum in the future.


Can you .gif that dude who slapped the Miz on NXT this past episode? Was pretty funny. Miz met his douchey match and was amused by it.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Moxley you derp ❤


----------



## WTFrandyortonomg (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

WTFrandyortonomg said:


>



GOAT ladies man


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Schmoove said:


> GOAT ladies man


When a girl can get rejected and dismissed by a guy and be happy about it.....he's got the touch.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

^ :lmao


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

YOSHIHIKO!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Aks (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


>


:lol:lol LOL THATS PRETTY FUNNY!!!


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Aks said:


>


So, are they bringing back Heidenreich for the Nazi rape scene?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Aks said:


>


:clap :clap :clap 

Genius whoever did that gif.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


>


Can someone explain this joke to me? I've never been able to find it out :I


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

wrestlinggameguy said:


>


This looks like how she would appear on a south park episode. lol


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

^ you don't know much about Bat's pussy-eating legacy ?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

y2j4lyf said:


> Can someone explain this joke to me? I've never been able to find it out :I


The joke is that Batista fucked a lot of the divas. Pussy monster.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Miz getting slapped by Cj Parker (i think? i dont watch nxt)like that one user requested.
Gifs like these take like 5 minutes so if you guys ever want any like em lemme know.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chismo said:


> YOSHIHIKO!


WTF @ these gifs :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> WTF @ these gifs :lmao


That's how I first found out about Kenny Omega. :lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

jackswaggers said:


> The Miz getting slapped by Cj Parker (i think? i dont watch nxt)like that one user requested.
> Gifs like these take like 5 minutes so if you guys ever want any like em lemme know.


:clap Thanks man. Miz getting bitch slapped always makes my day. Miz might have a made life outside of WWE, but in it, he just got bitch slapped by a douchey guy just like him on NXT.

"Consider this...an envi ro mentl act!" :lol So corny but :


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

^ Dean always marks out around legends :lol


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

Xavier Woods...a wrestler for Us nerds. :cool2


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Arcturus said:


>


Real surprised Rock agreed to that one :lol fucking disgusting. 










LOL looks like AJ has a huge ass smile on her face like "the hell was she thinking?"


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Real surprised Rock agreed to that one :lol fucking disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


honestly thought this was going to say that awkward moment when not sure if AJ Lee Or CM Punk


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Seth Rollins is ice-skating! :lol


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Heres to hoping for this to be the last scene at WM 30


----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Still  nothing came from that. ^^^

:lol Brock can legit be scary intimidating.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

sorry dude but that Austin Angle gif was posted on the page before this page


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

Wagg said:


>


I would have touched the pussy lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## WrestlingWithText (Nov 7, 2013)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> :clap :clap :clap
> 
> Genius whoever did that gif.


Note the hashtag


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi27_jKHino


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

TexasTornado said:


> or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi27_jKHino







I forgot how good Rhodes & Sandow's version was.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## v1mattitude (Jun 20, 2007)

RaneGaming said:


>


Is that Dibiase Jr. in the cap


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

v1mattitude said:


> Is that Dibiase Jr. in the cap


Yea i think it is, Part of the security around her, i saw 4 people.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Rocky Mark said:


> ^ you don't know much about Bat's pussy-eating legacy ?


Haha, nope


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JEKingOfKings said:


> I forgot how good Rhodes & Sandow's version was.


That was incredible! Shame that they've damn near stripped Sandow of his gimmick.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

_The Steiner Brothers vs. Hiroshi Hase & Kensuke Sasaki
Title vs. Title match for the WCW & IWGP Tag Team Championships_


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Real surprised Rock agreed to that one :lol fucking disgusting.


He probably said "Sure, you can spit in my face... but I get to take a shit in your pepsi :rock


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

RaneGaming said:


>



Ok that's enough, i'm contacting PETA to report a case of animal cruelty :cussin:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Was somebody's avy on another site.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

TNA Original said:


> Ok that's enough, i'm contacting PETA to report a case of animal cruelty :cussin:


Sorry


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


>


God Rene, she's so cute (and dances so much like a white girl)


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


>


I wonder if Big E's tits have any milk in them? :dance


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

[/QUOTE]


..Nice look :jericho3


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

:nash making a return at the rumble :banderas


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Sting in the rafters of the rumble


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

^ BrennaWWE strikes again :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

REIGNS >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> batista


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

wrestlinggameguy said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)




----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Can't find a gif of Punk doing the drop kick during the big swing.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

inb4 Big Show burial #2342342, this time for really KO'ing Brock.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

REALLY starting to think Lesnar is the best seller in the company.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Sidewinder400 said:


> inb4 Big Show burial #2342342, this time for really KO'ing Brock.


Lol'd so hard when Michael Cole was saying Brock was KOed when he was clearly conscious. He does it quite often when Big Show uses his punch. fpalm


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Numberwang said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao holy shit


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

ben_fletch said:


>


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Numberwang said:


>


Incredible.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..when you see it.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

LMAO ^


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


repped

best picture on here


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

CruelAngel77 said:


>


Waiting for WWE to announce that Roman Reigns elimination record has been adjusted downward from 12 to 11 and 1/2.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> REALLY starting to think Lesnar is the best seller in the company.


Yeah, I'm surprised. I thought he'd be stiff as a motherfucker when he came back but he's almost on par with Ziggler.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

Wagg said:


> :nash making a return at the rumble :banderas


Someone, anyone, please post a gif of Nash getting eliminated. :lmao
He's like "Imma tryna hang on to the rop...ARGH MY QUADS!"


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

BBoiz94 said:


> Someone, anyone, please post a gif of Nash getting eliminated. :lmao
> He's like "Imma tryna hang on to the rop...ARGH MY QUADS!"


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

rather suprised there isnt any kofi gif's after last night.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Probably old 


























that face lol


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I've only seen the seth one. I'm ROLLING at the other two. :lmao


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

That Reigns gif :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Dude can't take some heat.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

This is old, but it's strangely fitting.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

xvampmanx said:


> rather suprised there isnt any kofi gif's after last night.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Numberwang said:


>



:lmao:lol:lmao:lol

Brilliant.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

courtesy: http://www.wrestlingwithtext.com


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

:lmao love botchedspot


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Casimir (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


>


I legit :lmao for a couple of minutes at that one.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

:lmao

That comic strip is hilarious!


----------



## Ivoriy (Apr 2, 2012)

Love this thread thank u:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm not normally this type of person. But I think I just found the greatest video off all time.

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhgF414Oo2i6fM7396

Edit: Now its the main story on Bleacher Report...lol.


----------



## Ivoriy (Apr 2, 2012)

Chismo said:


> YOSHIHIKO!


Gold:lmao


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Pinyapplesuckas (Nov 2, 2013)

GiveMeAHellYeah said:


>


i heard WWE is thinking of changing Tito Santana's name to El Matador


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

[g]old


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Spoiler: pic



"


Arcturus said:


> ..when you see it.





I'm probably making a huge ass of myself, but I've been looking at this for five minutes, and all I see is a totally distorted minecraft creeper in the background. Who wants to play Captain Obvious? :$


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

^ the Wyatts


----------



## Ivoriy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Jurassic Hulk said:


>


:sami


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Ziggy you sly Dog


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Poor Seth. :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Brock as a baby


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

^

Baby Brock would still probably kick most of our asses.


----------



## Ivoriy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ssppeeddyy said:


>


:lmao


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Anybody got GIFS of Batista's bothced spear on Reigns, followed by Reigns spear on Batista from the Rumble?


----------



## Ivoriy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



jackswaggers said:


>


genius:hogan2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Ivoriy (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

lol ^


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*He smiled :mark:*


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


>


WOAT

---


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This is...oddly photogenic.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

jackswaggers said:


> This is...oddly photogenic.


He looks good but he is too tall for his own good, saw a pic of him standing with Taker and they almost looked same height


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> He looks good but he is too tall for his own good, saw a pic of him standing with Taker and they almost looked same height


He is RIDICULOUSLY tall. I got 4th row seats at a house show and I never realized just how massive he was.
But it just makes him hotter, imho. (female talking, btw)


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Has there been a gif posted yet of Reigns spearing the absolute shit out of Ziggler?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> Has there been a gif posted yet of Reigns spearing the absolute shit out of Ziggler?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Poor framerate in that one, made a better one, but it seems a tiny fraction faster in Firefox than in Chrome where its perfect:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> Poor framerate in that one, made a better one, but it seems a tiny fraction faster in Firefox than in Chrome where its perfect:


Nice work am still new at making GIF's  Repped


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Ivoriy (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry if repost. I though it was funny well more silly than funny but still:lmao


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

So many jokes about Miz's Dad and Ziggler owns Miz at the end about the figure 4. Had my lol'ing!


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

LOL FOLEY TRULY IS LEGENDARY.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

I never realized how bad Trish's bump through the table looked compared to the others.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Catch this Chair!










God is back


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


2014 Rumble Scott Putski award winner?


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

T-Viper said:


>


:mark:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## tommay (Apr 12, 2013)

Jmacz said:


> I'm not normally this type of person. But I think I just found the greatest video off all time.
> 
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhgF414Oo2i6fM7396
> 
> Edit: Now its the main story on Bleacher Report...lol.


This whole forum was like that :lmao


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

ssppeeddyy said:


> http://i.imgur.com/o3ySQrX.jpg


First picture on the left is made wider to make him look fatter, but looks like that DDP Yoga is doing very good stuff for our Red Incorporate Machine.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Devitt with Bad Influence.


----------



## Ivoriy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



swagger_ROCKS said:


>


8*D


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Well fuck, I thought it would be hard for me to find more things to dislike Cena for. But is anyone else from the New England area disgusted with his awful attempt at a Boston accent? Dudes from here, it's laughable.

I know this is from 3 years ago, but I'm wondering if he does this every time he's back in the area and I just don't notice because I usually tune him out.


----------



## Vickie_is_Mothra (Jul 3, 2010)

Anybody got a gif of Wyatt doing that creepy spider walk at the rumble? That was a hell of a thing to see in the ring..


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Vickie_is_Mothra said:


> Anybody got a gif of Wyatt doing that creepy spider walk at the rumble? That was a hell of a thing to see in the ring..


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Never give up sending messages on Twitter because this happened to me!










- Vic


----------



## Vickie_is_Mothra (Jul 3, 2010)

FlemmingLemming said:


>


Totally Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Arcturus said:


>


Emma trying the dance and no one gives a fuck. 

This dance is not going to go over in the main roster. It's too forced imo.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


>


I like the Bella Twins and Usos pic a lot for some reason, makes sense too. LOL at the cap pic thou.

LOL WWE gonna need to find a way to try and get that dance over on the ME roster before deeming it a fail just because smark heavy NXT loved it. Fair enough, some people don't even know who she is.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> Emma trying the dance and no one gives a fuck.
> 
> This dance is not going to go over in the main roster. It's too forced imo.


Everyone was so confused. :lol


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Reaper Jones said:


> Emma trying the dance and no one gives a fuck.
> 
> This dance is not going to go over in the main roster. It's too forced imo.


Right now she's just a woman in the crowd holding a sign and dancing, so of course no one cares.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

RaneGaming said:


>


I'm not sure who's botching worse there, Reigns for jumping to early, or Batitsta for noth catching him right.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Spear on Ziggler on the outside at the 2:20 mark is cool.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I love this guy.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

So Punk is gone...not to worry!


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

JEKingOfKings said:


> I'm not sure who's botching worse there, Reigns for jumping to early, or Batitsta for noth catching him right.


Always blame Batista. #BatistasFault


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## thatswascool (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Thunder Cunt said:


> Cena IMG


The fact that it's not Big E in that picture is a crime :lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## WTFrandyortonomg (Nov 9, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Hunico Picture



OMG CM PUNK TURNED HEEL AND BECAME A DRUG CARTEL BOSS! HE LIED TO US!


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

WE'RE A THREE MAN BAAAAAND!!!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*
#CutForPunk*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


>


:lmao You know it's a real shame that WM XXX didn't happen during the AE, that woulda been something to see.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Fantastic selling from Ambrose & Rollins






















Cena on the other hand....


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2014-01-27/the-8-coolest-things-batista-has-ever-worn

:trips2 :vince3


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> Fantastic selling from Ambrose & Rollins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, they're all bad sells. Two oversells and one semi botch.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

straightedge891 said:


>


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

Duuuuuude.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> Fantastic selling from Ambrose & Rollins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic selling? :ti


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMFAO this WWE facebook page.


----------



## ThenWo/WCW (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Redzero said:


> LMFAO this WWE facebook page.


It's like it has been completely taken over by marks, it used to be filled with comments from kids from India saying "Jon Cena you rok <3" or some shit like that.


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Maximus Odinson said:


> :lmao


Awesome. :lol


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

LMAO those pics were awesome, especially the punk one.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Attitude Era mark keeping the dream alive









The beginning of the end









Sell some T-shirts first kid









Don't even think about it Grandpa










Teaching the crowd how to sell


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## CaptainYorkshire (Jan 30, 2014)

I know this isn't a picture, but it's a very funny fan-made vid using Downfall and Hitler hating on Batista ha Made me laugh....see what you think.

http://www.moviecricket.com/hitler-joins-angry-wwe-fans-fan-made-funny-28841/


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

CaptainYorkshire said:


> I know this isn't a picture, but it's a very funny fan-made vid using Downfall and Hitler hating on Batista ha Made me laugh....see what you think.
> 
> http://www.moviecricket.com/hitler-joins-angry-wwe-fans-fan-made-funny-28841/



"are you not sport's entertained Hitler? :vince2:trips


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

Roflmao @ the attitude era mark gif. WTF :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ivoriy (Apr 2, 2012)

:dance:dance:dance


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

RaneGaming said:


>


WTF is this?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> WTF is this?


Royal Rumble.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

STEVIE SWAG said:


>


As a chick, I'm sure glad I didn't follow that trend.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

STEVIE SWAG said:


>


This don't make sense, there wasn't a 5 year gap between prime Hogan and prime Austin, prime Austin was in 1998/1999 and in 1993/1994 Hogan was forgotten and on his way to Dubya See Dubya.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Maximus Odinson said:


> :lmao


YOOOOO

:lel


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Jack Swagger looks like Nick Carter on jackswaggers (user) avatar.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Jack Swagger looks like Nick Carter on jackswaggers (user) avatar.


Jesus Christ.

_*You're right.*_


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

TNA ^ :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

Okay, give it up... that was hilarious. ^


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Recently, I got the idea to make a video with the opening of Raw during the Attitude Era with the current roster. Then, another idea came to me, I wanted to make a video each week that edited the "badass"/edgy moments from Raw and call it "Raw: Attitude Edit." Monday rolls around, and to no ones surprise, there were no edgy moments. So, instead of waiting to next week to see if something interesting happened, I made a comedy video instead, but I used the Attitude era opening anyway because I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

straightedge891 said:


>


How the hell is Kurt Angle still alive, he keeps taking bumps like that at an alarming rate.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

remember the "change is coming" angle ?










Gotta photoshopping this with the faces Steph, The Outlaws, Batista, Orton, Cena and Triple H :ti


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

4hisdamnself said:


> remember the "change is coming" angle ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sigh*

Good times, man... good times.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Air Boom! Completely forgot about that team, but man, that name always reminded me of Air Bud, which is why I hated them.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Aks said:


>


close this thread xD
we havea a winner


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

CaptainYorkshire said:


> I know this isn't a picture, but it's a very funny fan-made vid using Downfall and Hitler hating on Batista ha Made me laugh....see what you think.
> 
> http://www.moviecricket.com/hitler-joins-angry-wwe-fans-fan-made-funny-28841/


The part about Punk at the end had me in tears. :lmao :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

WWE Network Facebook page:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

At the end of all this Punk/Bryan drama, one man will save Vince :cena2


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Ivoriy (Apr 2, 2012)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Ivoriy (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## WarrenHite (Nov 18, 2013)

really funny .. in every show you may see all these keep running


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Maximus Odinson said:


> :lmao


What storyline is this from?


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

wrestlinggameguy said:


>


That's a picture before the show began. Here's what it looked like during the show...


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

made this


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

from where is that Taker gif? Japan?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Wagg said:


> from where is that Taker gif? Japan?







18:24


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

My favorite Created Story in WWE2k14 is now my favorite signature:


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Andre pickin' up chicks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Classic :


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Spoiler:


Batista isn't a part timer tho


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

I > U said:


> Batista isn't a part timer tho


we don't know that yet


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Wrestling Rule #1: Never no sell an inverted atomic drop.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Wrestling Rule #1: Never no sell an inverted atomic drop.


Who the fuck came up with this spot?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

DudeLove669 said:


> Who the fuck came up with this spot?


Might as well blame Batista for this too.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

DudeLove669 said:


> Who the fuck came up with this spot?


This sort of spot has been done dozens of times in the past.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Might as well blame Batista for this too.


:lol


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

VINTAGE BATISTA


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jmacz said:


>


Ryback is funny as hell.


----------



## Ivoriy (Apr 2, 2012)

First time seeing this:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Sports_Entertained said:


>












I knew Big E. was Carlton Banks!


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Ivoriy said:


> First time seeing this:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


One of the few times I liked Del Rio.

"Throw it back, Throw it back" and then the hand gesture unk2


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

all the tren and testosterone shots made Carlton lose his rhythm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Big E snapped :banderas


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## ApexPredatorHD (Jan 8, 2014)

4hisdamnself said:


>


Haha, Perfect!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## thegreatone388 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



xvampmanx said:


> Bryan's running knee must be 88mph.


Close this thread, we have a winner!


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

How how how how how did Shaemus, the "Lobster Head" himself not get the lobster legs? :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> How how how how how did Shaemus, the "Lobster Head" himself not get the lobster legs? :lol


He is referred to as the "great white" sometimes. :lol


----------



## BlightedAgent (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

When it's not just another heel turn...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

From Smackdown


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

That shovel needs to make his way to RAW. :ti


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Ivoriy (Apr 2, 2012)

There is a better match over here. jaja 3;30






Saddd


----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

jesus that dude screaming "ronald mcdonald" was so annoying


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

Steiner is the man.


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> ..when you see it.


:angle2

When I first saw that I was so creeped out :lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Harvey Price's Boner said:


>


Definitely gonna use this for negging. :lol


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Sweaty Punk & Bryan, that girl is in IWC Heaven.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

And this is how the next big (e) thing looks like, folks


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

What an Animal


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

It's what's best for business!


----------



## ZeDude (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

y2j4lyf said:


>


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Half-time report, featuring the Bellas.










Noooooooooooooooooooooo










I Found who to blame for batista


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## dexterkim (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*WWE's New Plane (with the new logo)*










I think it's official. There's a new WWE logo.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE's New Plane (with the new logo)*



JAROTO said:


> I think it's official. There's a new WWE logo.



It reminds me of Power Rangers for some reason.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE's New Plane (with the new logo)*



The Steven Seagal said:


> It reminds me of Power Rangers for some reason.


I actually like it. Suits better for this era than the actual.


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N (Feb 3, 2014)

Brilliant all of you. Can't stop laughing at most of these. 

The Vince / Body Builder GIF is the greatest thing on the Internet.

The Taker, Goldberg, Vince, Benoit picture also made me LOL


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

CM Reigns said:


>


Amazing. How is this guy not in WWE.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

"Titus O'Heel" - that was literally my first reaction when I was watching Smackdown. :lmao


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

virus21 said:


>


That can't be for real can it?

Trying to bury his merch as much as him? they've already excluded half their target market with the "respect the beard" shirt, not too many Women want to wear that outside of Arkansas.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> That can't be for real can it?
> 
> Trying to bury his merch as much as him? they've already excluded half their target market with the "respect the beard" shirt, not too many Women want to wear that outside of Arkansas.


Yo, I own and wear my Daniel Bryan shirt. It's just showing I like the dude, the content of the shirt doesn't matter as much as you'd think.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> That can't be for real can it?
> 
> Trying to bury his merch as much as him? they've already excluded half their target market with the "respect the beard" shirt, not too many Women want to wear that outside of Arkansas.


http://shop.wwe.com/Daniel-Bryan-Be...r&start=11&cgid=superstar-current-danielbryan


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Edit


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cyon said:


>


----------



## Larfleeze (Jan 8, 2014)

So we get that monstrosity of a hat but no Real Americans jacket..nice going WWE.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Most Bryan merch is so fucking ugly that it almost looks like it was aimed not to sell well.

http://shop.wwe.com/Daniel-Bryan/superstar-current-danielbryan,default,sc.html


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> Most Bryan merch is so fucking ugly that it almost looks like it was aimed not to sell well.
> 
> http://shop.wwe.com/Daniel-Bryan/superstar-current-danielbryan,default,sc.html


Something tells me he doesn't get input on that much. I'm pretty sure they come to him for some stuff, like his Original Daniel Bryan shirt, but other than that, they just produce some of the worst merch I have ever seen from them.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> That can't be for real can it?
> 
> Trying to bury his merch as much as him? they've already excluded half their target market with the "respect the beard" shirt, not too many Women want to wear that outside of Arkansas.


For the ladies


----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> For the ladies


that's actually pretty funny :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOLwow WWE would probably bank off that for real. :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao that intro. A blue dot would look better than christian's face, blue dot blue dot dot....THEME PLAY


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn gone already!


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Damn gone already!


It's fixed now. I guess they removed the original because they thought it was too long as the new video is shorter.

Anyways:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

This was so me :lol


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Amazing. How is this guy not in WWE.


probably because it appears he is blatantly stealing a Marvel trademark


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

> Originally Posted by Arcturus View Post
> That can't be for real can it?
> 
> Trying to bury his merch as much as him? they've already excluded half their target market with the "respect the beard" shirt, not too many Women want to wear that outside of Arkansas.



Notice how his picture are not even updated, looks like from 2012, but if you go to Sin Cara's page on the WWE Shop, it's update with Hunico as Sin Cara. And why does the WWE not allow Paypal? They only want the damn creditcards and anything like it, only in America people still use a creditcard allot, here in Europe we already have allot better ways to pay online. If they were smart they would see this and open up more ways to pay in the shop and they could make allot more money.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Necramonium said:


> Notice how his picture are not even updated, looks like from 2012, but if you go to Sin Cara's page on the WWE Shop, it's update with Hunico as Sin Cara. And why does the WWE not allow Paypal? They only want the damn creditcards and anything like it, only in America people still use a creditcard allot, here in Europe we already have allot better ways to pay online. If they were smart they would see this and open up more ways to pay in the shop and they could make allot more money.












The WWE allows paypal. What type of international company would they be if they didn't?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't pay with Paypal on WWE.com ^^
It's ALWAYS only credit card.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Dat toe :banderas


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Does anyone have that GIF of CJ Parker doing his silly finisher on Tyler Breeze after Breeze attempts a selfie?


----------



## WWE2014 (Jan 4, 2014)

*WWE Match Graphics*

Anyone got any funny, weird or cool Match Graphics? I've seen that lots of them have errors on them like special referee 1s.

So want to post any? They can also be images they don't neccesarily have to be gifs.



















The spoiler tag doesn't work for some reason.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm usually not one for a ton of facial hair, but Daniel Bryan is adorable.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Match Graphics*

i used to love these...aww man, memories...


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

jackswaggers said:


> I'm usually not one for a ton of facial hair, but Daniel Bryan is adorable.


i'm certain part of Bryans overness is that he is totes adorbs...I want a pet Daniel Bryan (like a goat).


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

Kinda interesting that bryan still looked like a kid in his early wwe career. Looks like a man now. He was actually right about his beard theory after all.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Dat toe :banderas


:lol


----------



## tommay (Apr 12, 2013)

TheStig said:


> Kinda interesting that bryan still looked like a kid in his early wwe career. Looks like a man now. He was actually right about *his beard theory *after all.


What was that?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Triple H's New King of Kings Theme :lmao :lmao


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

An oldie but a goldie.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Blue dot Christian's first titatron :lmao :lmao


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Harvey Price's Boner said:


> An oldie but a goldie.


Further proof that William Regal is awesome.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Someone is getting a Push


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

RaneGaming said:


> Someone is getting a Push


:HHH2


----------



## WWE2014 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Match Graphics*



Spoiler: SmackDown 2006























Now the Spoiler tag works


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE Match Graphics*

I don't get it, whats wrong with the picture?


----------



## WWE2014 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Match Graphics*

Nothing I said either cool (for some reason), weird or funny, l0l.

You wanna see something wrong & funny look at this.

Look at Mick Foley & the referee shirt. It just got copy/pasted on to him, l0l.

It looks hilarious


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Match Graphics*

Fun fact: The first WWE match to feature animated match graphics was Booker T vs The Rock in a Lights Out match on Smackdown in 2001.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE Match Graphics*

I used to think they looked cheesy compared to the static ones they had before .. now I miss them.


----------



## Toates Dapperfox (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Match Graphics*

That one with Mick Foley as guest ref is legendary.

I miss these. Bring back the moving graphics.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Match Graphics*

I can't remember who but around 02-05 I always used to laugh at someone in these. There facial expression just looked hilarious can't remember who. Thinking Hogan, HBK, HHH or Angle, not sure but I do miss these. Hope more people post more of these.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I hate the copy and pasted belts. One with Triple H's arms folded and a belt is just randomly magnetted to him.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE Match Graphics*



WWE2014 said:


> Nothing I said either cool (for some reason), weird or funny, l0l.
> 
> You wanna see something wrong & funny look at this.
> 
> ...


Ahh, I get it now. Pretty funny :lol


----------



## WWE2014 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Match Graphics*

RatMan do you mean HBK punching himself, like this?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE Match Graphics*

:lol ^

Green repped.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Match Graphics*

I wish they'd bring these things back. I always found them neat.

When was the last time they did the match graphics? 2010ish, right?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Match Graphics*

That wasn't it but I remember laughing at that one too :lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE Match Graphics*



Ratman said:


> That wasn't it but I remember laughing at that one too :lol


Is that you Punkaholic?

EDIT: Wrong Person, nevermind


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Should have been shovels. :lol


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE Match Graphics*

It's kinda sad to think about. In 2014, WWEs overall production value(from match graphic screens like people posted above,to the stage setups for PPV) has gone DOWN, despite today having much more access to software to create those graphics,and much easier to create arena sets than it was 10 years ago.

WWE really is going backwards with so many things. If you compare WWEs production value to sports(like NBA,UFC and so on) you'll realize how bad off WWE is.

Look at UFC and NBA intro videos. Those are AWESOME,compared to WWE who create videos that any regular video making person on youtube could make.










^Imagine WWE having intros like that, it'd be awesome!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE Match Graphics*






Rock's match graphic in the beginning of this video is pretty awesome.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Match Graphics*

God I hate those animated ones. One of the reason I hate the Ruthless Aggression era. Has such horrible production.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE Match Graphics*










Think this is the Christian promo shot that Vince described as the worst he'd ever seen :lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Why would you tatoo your flesh with wrestling shit?
Especially.. :HHH2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This made me laugh way too hard.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

JamesK said:


> Triple H's New King of Kings Theme :lmao :lmao


I'm not a Triple H hater like many are on this forum, but this brought me to tears :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> Someone is getting a Push


Is this Starbuck? :troll


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Wagg said:


> Is this Starbuck? :troll


 i was showing off my tattoo i thought people would like it.

:ti


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

jackswaggers said:


> I'm usually not one for a ton of facial hair, but Daniel Bryan is adorable.


Holy fuck I thought that was Opie from Sons of Anarchy for a second


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

(G)old


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

l000000l


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

What is Alberto No Heato doing in the Impact Zone?!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Sources;
here
and
here


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*PG era kid meme on the WWE in 2014*










create your own here

http://memegenerator.net/Average-Pg-Era-Fan


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: PG era kid meme on the WWE in 2014*

it´s funny because they are kids..amiright?...so fcking...smh...


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: PG era kid meme on the WWE in 2014*


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: PG era kid meme on the WWE in 2014*


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

:draper2


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

:lel ^


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Ivoriy (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Sazer Ramon said:


> probably because it appears he is blatantly stealing a Marvel trademark


He's only done it for 3 matches

WWE is actively trying to sign him.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## tommay (Apr 12, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


as opposed to picking somebody else's nose?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cena corny jokes comic strips always get me.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

^ Watch some idiot make a topic asking if Taker's going to join DX because of that photo


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

CYC said:


> ^ Watch some idiot make a topic asking if Taker's going to join DX because of that photo


That photo is a year old though.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

CYC said:


> ^ Watch some idiot make a topic asking if Taker's going to join DX because of that photo


That picture is a year (and a half) old, though. It's from backstage at RAW 1000.

Wouldn't be surprised if someone did, though. :lol


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Jmacz said:


>


I can never get enough of those strips. :lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

CM Reigns said:


>


CM Punk is sleepin' in his bus outside his house. :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## WWE2014 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Match Graphics*

OK! Couldn't get this on yesterday for some reason, but now it works again, l0l.

Some Kurt Angle Match graphics from 2005.

& yeah looking at Hulk Hogan's facial expression, it does look funny, l0l.




























& the spoiler tag doesn't work again, l0l.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao the first ep of Superstars was Taker vs Matt? wow.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao the first ep of Superstars was Taker vs Matt? wow.


It wasn't even the main event I believe. It was the first match. And tbf it wasn't bad given Matt was in the middle of a push. Main event was Cody Rhodes vs Shane O Mac I believe


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Once she gets really over, all they need to do is make a elmo type doll that does her dance and I guarantee kids will be all over it. :vince$


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

CM Reigns said:


>


*I love this pic!!! CM PUNK Would have been great in the NWO!!! *


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

From Daniel Bryans Twitter-


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Wtf are with the shitty image macro posts all over the place?

This thread has been shit for a while.


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

^^

If you are gonna complain about the quality of the thread but do nothing to contribute to make it better, why should any one value your opinion?

... but nevermind that shit! Here is Tom Selleck and The Big Show on Conan O'Brien getting freaked out by an old pervert granny with sex toys.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

CruelAngel77 said:


> ^^
> 
> If you are gonna complain about the quality of the thread but do nothing to contribute to make it better, why should any one value your opinion?
> 
> ... but nevermind that shit! Here is Tom Selleck and The Big Show on Conan O'Brien getting freaked out by an old pervert granny with sex toys.


I have contributed, genius.

I just don't post all the time. I do every so often.
How is your opinion on my comment going to change whether I have posted or not?
Most pictures here are still stupid as hell and look like they are made on fucking 9gag by 12 year olds. If I don't post I can still have an opinion and it is as valid as anyone elses is.

What, is me posting a gif of Stone Cold stunnering Jericho going to make my comment any more valid?
Pfft. Fuck no. Anyway, myself posting shit isn't contributing to make shit better.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


WTF is damien sandow doing in the 2nd picture...


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> WTF is damien sandow doing in the 2nd picture...


That is one of the worst pictures I have ever seen on here (and not just because of Sandow being in there). Yes, let's compare the top guys of the past to the midcarders and jobbers of today to show how bad wrestling has become. No logic used in the making of this image. Whoever made it should just stop.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Twisted14 said:


> That is one of the worst pictures I have ever seen on here (and not just because of Sandow being in there). Yes, let's compare the top guys of the past to the midcarders and jobbers of today to show how bad wrestling has become. No logic used in the making of this image. Whoever made it should just stop.


Hey look at this guy getting this upset over a pointless image.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## WTFrandyortonomg (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

It just seems like a lot of these posts lately are simply ripping off the WWE Memes FB page. Why not just save yourselves the trouble and simply put the link to the page and be done with it?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

DudeLove669 said:


> Hey look at this guy getting this upset over a pointless image.


Uhhhhh okay, I wasn't getting upset about it. Simply pointing out that it's a dumb picture that makes little sense. Did you make it? Sounds like you're offended. I'm sorry if I did offend you, but next time just try a little harder.


----------



## WWE2014 (Jan 4, 2014)

Some other match graphics, l0l.


----------



## NMPunk (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

NMPunk said:


>


I'm all for making fun of favorites, but Swagger weed jokes are so literally 2013.

Get some new memes, brah, those are old and not funny, pfft.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Stipps (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

RhodesForWHC said:


>



Already confirmed as a fake


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## King Chong (Jan 13, 2014)

please excuse the retarded nature of my question but how do i post photos? ive got a few strange photos i want to share. brilliant thread btw


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

I already made this request elsewhere, but thought I'd put it somewhere that gets a bit more traffic....
I'm looking for high/decent-res images of old WWF/WCW wrestlers mid-air for an art project. There's plenty kicking around but not many that are half decent in terms of quality...
I'm talking things like Hogan mid leg drop, Savage's elbow, HBK, 'iconic' type dudes....

Any posts or links would be hugely appreciated! Google is so not doing a great job, so if anyone can suggest somewhere specific...


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Neil_totally said:


> I already made this request elsewhere, but thought I'd put it somewhere that gets a bit more traffic....
> I'm looking for high/decent-res images of old WWF/WCW wrestlers mid-air for an art project. There's plenty kicking around but not many that are half decent in terms of quality...
> I'm talking things like Hogan mid leg drop, Savage's elbow, HBK, 'iconic' type dudes....
> 
> Any posts or links would be hugely appreciated! Google is so not doing a great job, so if anyone can suggest somewhere specific...


Just go to Google Images and type in whatever you want and go to the large settings.
Also, just type in what you want and go on different sites and type in different words.

Plenty out there.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Should be CM Punk in Nikki/Brie's(Whoever it is) place.


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

King Gimp said:


> Just go to Google Images and type in whatever you want and go to the large settings.
> Also, just type in what you want and go on different sites and type in different words.
> 
> Plenty out there.


Tried that. Plenty out there, not many decent quality ones, though. That I can find at least.


----------



## WWE2014 (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't know, why the quality came off so bad, but I took it off a HD YouTube Video, maybe it's my computer (ScreenShoted it, l0l). But I can't do any more right now because I can't really do it with my Computer, would have to use the LapTop but took 1 Image, anyways.

Is this alright?


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## WWE2014 (Jan 4, 2014)

1 more. You can choose which 1 you want if you want, l0l.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Twisted14 said:


> That is one of the worst pictures I have ever seen on here (and not just because of Sandow being in there). Yes, let's compare the top guys of the past to the midcarders and jobbers of today to show how bad wrestling has become. No logic used in the making of this image. Whoever made it should just stop.


:lmao exactly what i was thinking. Maybe that's why i laughed when i saw it lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


>


lol, his sister is holding the bottle not him.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

syrusriddick said:


> Already confirmed as a fake


Obviously it's fake. The way the tweet is worded and the fact that some may have thought it was a legitimate tweet are what's funny.


----------



## WWE2014 (Jan 4, 2014)

EPIC!...not


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Wagg said:


>


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## The Phenom_Taker (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

a wild Curt Hawkins appear


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

LOL @Swagger's face. Can't wait to see how they'll handle the disbandment.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ lmfao, when did that happen?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


>


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


>












Isn't it Black History Month?? :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Abstrakt said:


> ^^ lmfao, when did that happen?


On Raw tonight


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RaneGaming said:


>


I know performing ain't the easiest thing...but I honestly burst into laughter at that.


----------



## thatswascool (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## BOBORBK (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## BOBORBK (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to Japan.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

is that a mother fucking Raptor hologram?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

It's a raptor, but it's not a hologram, it was on the stage with Okada.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

- Pornstar Tanya Tate :woolcock :curry2 :tyson


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Ithil said:


> Welcome to Japan.


Are you seeing what im seeing cause im seeing a raptor standing next to a guy with a large sword.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Randy Orton spittin' dat hot fiya last night.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Randy Orton spittin' dat hot fiya last night.


Since the fans chanted boring at Orton on the go home show for TLC, he has been pretty awesome IMO. Cursing and screaming at the fans after he hit the DDT on Cena last night had me rolling with laughter.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Freeway.86 said:


> Since the fans chanted boring at Orton on the go home show for TLC, he has been pretty awesome IMO. Cursing and screaming at the fans after he hit the DDT on Cena last night had me rolling with laughter.


Fans chanted Same Old Shit!
Orton shouts I Haven't Done That Before!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ithil said:


> Welcome to Japan.


Epic! Send this fucker against Cena and I swear nobody is going to cheer Cena


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Epic! Send this fucker against Cena and I swear nobody is going to cheer Cena


still kicks out at two


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Rocky Mark said:


> still kicks out at two


The Dino could eat cena's Arms and he would still kick out at 2 <3


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> still kicks out at two


Cena should've done a kick out at two gag in one of his films.


Cena (The Marine) and a partner are standing at the front door of one of the bad guys' house
Cena's partner says, "Alright, we're going in on three"
Cena's partner puts his hand up and counts "1, 2..."
BAM!!! Cena kicks the door open and scans the room with his gun pointed
No one is in sight
Cena turns around and his partner says "I said on three."

Then Cena goes


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

Wagg said:


>



*Vintage BrennaWWE* :cole3


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

xvampmanx said:


> Are you seeing what im seeing cause im seeing a raptor standing next to a guy with a large sword.


Yes, that is what you're seeing. Welcome to NJPW.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Ithil said:


> Welcome to Japan.


----------



## PRL18 (Dec 17, 2013)

xvampmanx said:


>


hahaha maybe that guy finished FF7


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Randy Orton spittin' dat hot fiya last night.


Randy Orton thinking about his rhymes during a match. Da GAWD.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Ithil said:


> Welcome to Japan.


This is in contention for one of the most epic things I've ever seen in pro wrestling.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ithil said:


> Welcome to Japan.


:banderas


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ithil said:


> Welcome to Japan.


:banderas Okada is such a fucking BOSS


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't care that it isn't a picture, I died that they beeped out hitting women but not slapping babies :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Jin Of The Gale (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## WTFrandyortonomg (Nov 9, 2013)

You act like you've never left the IWC forums.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Thought this was pretty cool even though I don't like him now.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Two of my favourite chair shots of all time.. The Rock decapitating Ken Shamrock, and The Undertaker murdering HBK. :lol

















EDIT: someone just reminded me of this one of Austin swinging for the fences on Mideon's head :clap


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Ithil said:


> Welcome to Japan.


Now THAT is an entrance!


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Does anyone have any GIFs of Titus on this past Smackdown?


----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)




----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Alex said:


> Looks like Lego bricks to me, the most painful motherfuckers in the universe, except upside down plugs that is.


I think anyone who had a good childhood can attest to that, haha.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> Randy Orton thinking about his rhymes during a match. Da GAWD.


Orton on some BOSS status shit. :lmao


















smarks always hilarious on WWE's social media. :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

http://bradleysgfx.us/flappybryan


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## dexterkim (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Ithil said:


> Welcome to Japan.


Pretty badass, makes WWE look bush league.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Riddle101 said:


> Pretty badass, makes WWE look bush league.


..The irony is, the WWE do have dinosaurs making their entrance like that all the time taking the spot primed for the younger guys..just not THAT kind of dinosaur.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Marcos 25063 said:


> http://bradleysgfx.us/flappybryan


Fantastic!!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


WOW, TNA must be rolling in money to put that poster out.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


:lol Spud-N-A.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Wagg said:


> - Pornstar Tanya Tate :woolcock :curry2 :tyson



I lover her way more from seeing this.....


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Dat mustache :ti


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

His veins are insane.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> His veins are insane.


Looks like Spiderman suit patern lol.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> Dat mustache :ti


Dat third eyebrow.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> Dat mustache :ti


Damn dude. Embrace the razor!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

https://twitter.com/WWEBigE/status/433811516018528256


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ithil said:


> Welcome to Japan.


What show is that from?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

FlemmingLemming said:


> IMG of Haitch HOF


Forgot "Hunter Hearst Helmsley The Connecticut Blue Blood!"


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> What show is that from?


It's from this (34 mins) 
x1briiw_njpw-the-new-beginning-in-osaka-part-4_sport


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

robertdeniro said:


>


Taker be like "I JUST SHOVED YOUR FKING HEAD, WHATCHA GONNA DO? BURY ME?" :agree:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

robertdeniro said:


>












:lol :lol :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SideTableDrawer said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao your tag team champs ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

dexterkim said:


>


Shit, i missed Ambrose vs Benoit?!!? wtf?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*An interesting watch, wonder what it's from.

And it also answers that misleading GIF that was pretty hot around here a few months back, Hunter didn't really bury him afterall :trips3*


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

STEVIE SWAG said:


> *An interesting watch, wonder what it's from.
> 
> *


*He says that he will be the best thing that ever happened to WWE. Well inb4 The Rock that is:lol. Oh well at least he gave it a shot.*


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

That's not PG.


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> That's not PG.


The ultimate opportunist! Too bad Natalya sounds like she has grown balls.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Ithil said:


> Welcome to Japan.


Dudes coming out with a big ass sword and a raptor, how is this not the greatest entrance of all time.


----------



## BarneyR10 (Jan 30, 2014)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> That's not PG.


I envy that kid


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

STEVIE SWAG said:


> *An interesting watch, wonder what it's from.
> 
> And it also answers that misleading GIF that was pretty hot around here a few months back, Hunter didn't really bury him afterall :trips3*


Great video. Wtf happened to their backing of The Miz and, seemingly, his passion? I think that concussion he got at Wrestlemania 27 did more damage to him than most realise. He worked hard for years to be WWE Champion, Main Evented and went OVER at Mania, and because of a concussion during the match doesn't remember anything of the actual event. Must have been demoralising. He has never been the same since imo, I really liked him back at this stage.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Dudes coming out with a big ass sword and a raptor, how is this not the greatest entrance of all time.


Watch the other entrances from that event and you'll be able to answer your own question. Nakamura has the greatest entrance of all time there.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Epic! Send this fucker against Cena and I swear nobody is going to cheer Cena


you don't have to put the legendary Okada to get this result
put 3mb against cena and nobody is going to cheer Cena


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

STEVIE SWAG said:


>



You see all the guys minus Orton, who was still in the ring congratulating Miz. Except Punk, I imagine he was off in a corner somewhere just mad as hell that this was going on. Just stewing.....


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jeff Hardy returning to TNA with a old gimmick


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This is a badass pic.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

EDIT: took me a whole day to realize I posted in the wrong thread. uh...hi.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao I'm so sorry.


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

Damn!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


I want Lawlers head as a smiley gif now. Thanks


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> That's not PG.


Personally, I think this has parental guidance written all over it


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Ivoriy (Apr 2, 2012)

:|


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

Credit to the gif uploader JusticeWaffle here http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smack...161-cesaro-vs-orton-match-2.html#post30143433


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Spittekauga said:


> Damn!


Man that interviewer had nothing. He gets confronted with something he can't backup and just uses some bs fake laught :snrub Good on Bischoff


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> That's not PG.


What match did this happen in?


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

King Gimp said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao I'm so sorry.


I didn't know that KellyKellyFan could draw.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

CruelAngel77 said:


> Credit to the gif uploader JusticeWaffle here http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smack...161-cesaro-vs-orton-match-2.html#post30143433
> 
> http://www.ultraimg.com/images/Oh2o.gif[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The gif of Heyman & Lesnar walking in with the explosion in the background, anyone?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## dswbeef (Dec 2, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


>


:lmao


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

T-Viper said:


> It's from this (34 mins)
> x1briiw_njpw-the-new-beginning-in-osaka-part-4_sport


This is why I LOVE Japanese wrestling.



King Gimp said:


> :lol :lol :lol


Do HHH and Undertaker legitimately dislike each other?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Sister Abigail!


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> Sister Abigail!


Sister ABOgail


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

World's Best said:


>












And that's how stars are made...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

vs. Undertaker 21-1


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

RybackGuy said:


> Rollins always looks like third wheel


He was just Brogue Kicked moments before that. If anything that's good psychology on his part to continue selling it. He doesn't no sell injuries to celebrate with his buds.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Sono Shion said:


> The gif of Heyman & Lesnar walking in with the explosion in the background, anyone?


Can't find gif but here's the video


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

never mind.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

this is pretty funny
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhOYJc5wM4Q


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## WTFrandyortonomg (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


That's actually pretty badass. Although they could at least acknowledge the trapdoor in front of his desk that leads to the shark pool.


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


That's actually pretty badass. Although they could at least acknowledge the trapdoor in front of his desk that leads to the shark pool.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


>


Sells charcoal to Hank Hill, then gets pinned in 30 seconds by Dale Gribble.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

gothicthug1999 said:


> You see all the guys minus Orton, who was still in the ring congratulating Miz. Except Punk, I imagine he was off in a corner somewhere just mad as hell that this was going on. Just stewing.....


He was on commentary


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Glad I found this :lmao


----------



## WTFrandyortonomg (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Toates Dapperfox (Feb 4, 2014)

They at the very least seem to have some sort of code of bro-code honor regarding the divas. Their conquest lists contain no repeats between em! :batista4 unk


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Toates Dapperfox said:


> They at the very least seem to have some sort of code of bro-code honor regarding the divas. Their conquest lists contain no repeats between em! :batista4 unk


they should, they make great weiner cousins


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Toates Dapperfox said:


> They at the very least seem to have some sort of code of bro-code honor regarding the divas. Their conquest lists contain no repeats between em! :batista4 unk


Dave's list of Diva conquests doesn't even come close to Punks


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

WWE posted this on their facebook page...freaking Heyman :lmao


Spoiler: hello















Edit: Sorry about it being so big, dunno how to do the spoiler thing :I


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

...These were taken this past weekend, yeah just going to go ahead and leave this here...


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Punk looks like Charlie Sheen there ^



ssppeeddyy said:


>


I see two dinosaurs in that picture. 





:cool2


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Avatar size YES MOVEMENT stickers I made quickly, a bit choppy but whatevs. :side:

170x170 (premium):









125x125 (non-premium):










*#YESMOVEMENT*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This is catchy as hell. :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

As if the bastard wasn't freaky enough


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Not sure if that's CM Punk or Hugh Jackman's Wolverine character in the previous page pictures. Also, AJ must really turn on a guy when she jumps up onto them and hooks her leg around their waist. :curry2


----------



## slatersgonnaslate (Jul 13, 2012)

screen shot windows


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Gunnar II said:


>


*
Sorry but I'm gonna have to put that in my sig. Haha one of the best signs ever:lol. *


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

p862011 said:


>


This is rather hypnotizing. I wonder how they managed to get so perfectly in sync?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I marked like a bitch when I saw this.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


>


Holyshit this is creepy!


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


should have had another pic of dave just walking away no giving a fuck.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

[hide]


Omega_VIK said:


> I marked like a bitch when I saw this.


[/hide]When was this? Amazing 



Y2-Jerk said:


>


:cornette


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## blackett (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

CYC said:


> **** hidden content ****
> 
> When was this? Amazing
> 
> ...


NJPW's Wrestle Kingdom 8


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## WWE2014 (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

virus21 said:


>


Only a deluded Ambrose fanboy would agree with the first part. Ambrose barely gets any reaction apart from a select few worshipers on the internet who think he's the next messiah. Lets be realistic here...


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> I marked like a bitch when I saw this.


What am I looking at?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Prince Devitt spraypainted as Carnage from Marvel comics.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Prince Devitt spraypainted as Carnage from Marvel comics.


Just noticed the video at the top of the page, sorry.

Anyway, cool.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Prince Devitt spraypainted as Carnage from Marvel comics.


:banderas Carnage/Venom is probably the most badass thing you could come out to. Saw the vid, and thought it was cool, even for someone who doesn't watch NJPW.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah some of those entrances rivals WWE WM's entrances honestly. And yup, Devitt also did Venom as well.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That's fucking sick. (Y)


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

WWE2014 said:


>


That spot was damn good. Nice work, Cena.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Damn. Looking like a male stripper there. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Cena attempting a DDT reversal xD


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Sign Chuck Taylor sign at Raw.









JOBBER sign at Raw.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> Only a deluded Ambrose fanboy would agree with the first part. Ambrose barely gets any reaction apart from a select few worshipers on the internet who think he's the next messiah. Lets be realistic here...


You know Dean Ambrose fangirls? 
I always get the impression that "women appeal" by Roman is more what men think women like.
I always saw more women talking about Dean than Roman


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> :lol :lol :lol


LOVE :lmao


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

superfudge said:


> That spot was damn good. Nice work, Cena.


Nice work Cena? Cesaro did most of the work there, he uses his knees to elevate Cena.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> Nice work Cena? Cesaro did most of the work there, he uses his knees to elevate Cena.


That spot would of failed miserably if John didn't jump up high enough, you can easily tell he did just judging by how he moved his legs when it came on screen



Therefore.


Nice work *TO BOTH OF THEM*


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

SóniaPortugal said:


> You know Dean Ambrose fangirls?
> I always get the impression that "women appeal" by Roman is more what men think women like.
> I always saw more women talking about Dean than Roman


Ambrose has a very small amount of fangirls. Just like his male fanboys. They just happen to be the most vocal and obsessive on the internet. They are probably going through the preteen phase of being attracted to an edgy guy. Ambrose gets ZERO female reaction at events whereas Roman gets a ton. Reigns even gets his name chanted by males now. Again Ambrose gets nothing. WWE has succeeded in establishing Reigns.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> Nice work Cena? Cesaro did most of the work there, he uses his knees to elevate Cena.


Cesaro always manages to pull off something amazing. It's rare to see Cena do something like that without it looking sloppy. That's why I was giving him props.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..sucks for Cesaro that he had early hairloss, can't he get a hair transplant or something?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RybackGuy said:


> so many Jack Shwattger gifs ,like hes something special.


He is to me~
Yes that was supposed to sound stupid.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Arcturus said:


> ..sucks for Cesaro that he had early hairloss, can't he get a hair transplant or something?


I know he had long hair in his early Indy days.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Jobbermania II


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> ..sucks for Cesaro that he had early hairloss, can't he get a hair transplant or something?


I actually think he's one of the few dudes who looks badass as he's balding.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Is Mickey Jay, JR's brother? damn...


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Zeppex said:


> Is Mickey Jay, JR's brother? damn...


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Bob the Jobber said:


>


Mickey Jay became a ref.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> Ambrose has a very small amount of fangirls. Just like his male fanboys. They just happen to be the most vocal and obsessive on the internet. They are probably going through the preteen phase of being attracted to an edgy guy. Ambrose gets ZERO female reaction at events whereas Roman gets a ton. Reigns even gets his name chanted by males now. Again Ambrose gets nothing. WWE has succeeded in establishing Reigns.


I know that you have problems with Ambrose and his fans.
So I'll say what I say to John Cena haters on this forum ..... "ok, you're "right". Bye" :dance


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> I actually think he's one of the few dudes who looks badass as he's balding.




















I concur. He looks better with the balding/shaved head.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

^ :lmao @ HHH memes


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT PIC OF CESARO WITH LONG HAIR LOL ?!?!?!?!? Reminds me of Saul Goodman


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


lol looks like they were rapping in the first gif. Agreed Cesaro has that old school badass look with the hair he has now.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

Everyone seen Ryback's new limited edition Rybaxel singlet he's gonna wear for EC?










*Edit:*

Close enough, hah.


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

gothicthug1999 said:


> You see all the guys minus Orton, who was still in the ring congratulating Miz. Except Punk, I imagine he was off in a corner somewhere just mad as hell that this was going on. Just stewing.....


Punk was actually out on commentary that night, so he probably came backstage after Miz did.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

granted that memes are a 2011 fad, but once I saw the resurface of the Triple h memes I couldn't help myself


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CROATIA (Jan 19, 2014)

Paul Lesnar and Brock Heyman


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Dead. Literally am dead.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bo Dallas can make anything weird.



Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


>


I've watched this vid so many times over the past two weeks.



Callisto said:


> Dead. Literally am dead.


To this day I think no one knows if this was a planned spot. I think it was, but it was so fucking stupid that one has to question why anyone would do it.


----------



## WWE2014 (Jan 4, 2014)

Rated-RKO making fun of DX, l0l.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Bo Dallas can make anything weird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it's hard to debate this under the lolsTNA crowd. But this was super cena type booking applied to Sting, Roode won by fluke. He later projected that insecurity into Aries when he defeated him fair&square and started calling him a fluke champion. Without a doubt a planned spot to protect him during his HOF announcement.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Meanwhile at CM Punk's house


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

Umm, what now?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Cyon said:


>


He looks like Cesaro in the second panel. :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Riddle101 said:


>


I'm scrolling and this shit really took me by surprise :lmao


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

Gunnar II said:


> Meanwhile at CM Punk's house


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Vince's facial expression in this is PERFECT!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

RybackGuy said:


> is that Miz with white shirt ?


Yes it is.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

All hail the OLDERTAKER


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


Job squad '14



fpalm


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Bob the Jobber said:


> *Job squad* '14
> 
> 
> 
> fpalm


For Morrison you'd need to add a "Doesn't even have a" at the front.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> For Morrison you'd need to add a "Doesn't even have a" at the front.


I think that's Drew McIntyre.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> I think that's Drew McIntyre.


Thats John Morrison.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Not a picture but a really funny article about horror stories from members of WWE Creative.

http://www.cagesideseats.com/2011/4/27/2137216/top-ten-horror-stories-from-wwe-creative


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Before he was Best For Business


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


jobbers


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

RybackGuy said:


> what does that finger sign means ?


It's the jobber Illuminati sign. :jericho3


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Jmacz said:


> Not a picture but a really funny article about horror stories from members of WWE Creative.
> 
> http://www.cagesideseats.com/2011/4/27/2137216/top-ten-horror-stories-from-wwe-creative


..Reading that was some scary shit if true, especially about Stephanie & Vince.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Damien said:


>


So fucking true.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

NXT IS TENSAI


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Al Borland said:


> NXT IS TENSAI


Tensai does it better then Emma :dance


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


Really, they're still taking shocker pictures in 2014...


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Jobbermania III


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

^ Gillberg :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Brock Lesnar Guy with Bray Wyatt.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Spoiler: IRS' terrifying son


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Brock Lesnar Guy with Bray Wyatt.


Damn, what kind of money does Brock Lesnar guy make to be absolutely everywhere.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I'm scrolling and this shit really took me by surprise :lmao


Where is this from? :O


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

dat nip slip


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Where is this from? :O


Big E's Instagram, Check it out, he does a new video every week and are hilarious.


----------



## xOptix (Feb 18, 2014)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Big E's Instagram, Check it out, he does a new video every week and are hilarious.


This is the stuff that he needs to be allowed to do in promos and such. No more quiet tough guy. Let him show some of his personality, and I might just start to like the guy.










NXT's Paige and Mario!


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Brock Lesnar Guy with Bray Wyatt.


Wyatt told us the devil made him do it and now the red eye's tell us who it is.


----------



## WTFrandyortonomg (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Wyatt looks like a badass in the picture above.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Riddle101 said:


> Wyatt looks like a badass in the picture above.


American badass Wyatt incoming in 10 years ?


----------



## Larfleeze (Jan 8, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Damn, what kind of money does Brock Lesnar guy make to be absolutely everywhere.


He said at a conference panel with Punk that he works at a whole foods..just confused me even more.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

virus21 said:


>


Damn :lmao


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Larfleeze said:


> He said at a conference panel with Punk that he works at a whole foods..just confused me even more.


My guess would be that they give him free tickets every once and a while.


----------



## RobVanDingus (Aug 20, 2013)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Brock Lesnar Guy with Bray Wyatt.


Whoever it is that makes those head cut-out smilies should totally make one of Wyatt in this pic


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Imagine if this happened in the PG Era
What would the kids think :trips2


----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

WWE2014 said:


> Rated-RKO making fun of DX, l0l.


this has been making me laugh nonstop for the past 5 minutes :lmao


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


>











*DEAL WITH IT.*

:bigdave
​


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## apineda11 (Aug 21, 2013)

can someone please make a gif of ambrose jumping onto one of the wyatts and punching like a mad man from tonight. The one where he was in the ring


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


They had a couple of really awkward spots, but their respective sizes made them work in an unexpected sort of way.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> They had a couple of really awkward spots, but their respective sizes made them work in an unexpected sort of way.


Yeah, it was a little difficult at some points because they're both "big guys" but Big E is substantially shorter than what Jack might be used to fighting against as a "big guy" whereas Swagger is certainly taller than what Big E is used to.

I was just thoroughly impressed by how easily they threw each other around and how well they sold each other's moves. I'm hoping they meet again in a match with a little less obvious outcome because it was probably my second favorite match of the night.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL Jack like "umm, yeah...no"


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

dat dive.








lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL Jack like "umm, yeah...no"


LOL AND THIS IS ONE OF THE AWKWARD SPOTS

TBH I found it hilarious, omg.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL I don't even know when this happened. :lol


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

i hate big e lol the dude botches and is so sloppy and wreckless he busted up Ambrose,reigns and McIntyre


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> LOL AND THIS IS ONE OF THE AWKWARD SPOTS
> 
> TBH I found it hilarious, omg.


Yup. It was a botch but still kinda worked. Now if Big E. had taken that kind of a bump against a smaller guy, it would've looked terrible. 

PS. Can't rep back. Need to spread it around a little more before so thanks


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL I don't even know when this happened. :lol


It was an app exclusive that they showed a tiny bit of in the corner on Smackdown during Cesaro's match.

You can watch it here. Lol @ the WWE constantly pushing Swagger as a heel, but then having the faces taking low blows at him like talking about his face or lisp. Tbh, Big E came off as the heel both during this backstage altercation and the actual match. The only thing that made Jack the heel in this situation was Zeb talking trash, which really wasn't Jack talking so idek.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Is that Finlay holding Swagger on the last gif? Sure looks like it


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

^ yeah man. (Y)



Jack Thwagger said:


> It was an app exclusive that they showed a tiny bit of in the corner on Smackdown during Cesaro's match.
> 
> You can watch it here. Lol @ the WWE constantly pushing Swagger as a heel, but then having the faces taking low blows at him like talking about his face or lisp. Tbh, Big E came off as the heel both during this backstage altercation and the actual match. The only thing that made Jack the heel in this situation was Zeb talking trash, which really wasn't Jack talking so idek.


LOL that was a fun segment.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


I wonder if he's smart enough to realize that he buried himself with that as well ...


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Does anyone have a gif of Sheamus Brogue Kicking down the pod door last night?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

JaffaTheHeel said:


> Does anyone have a gif of Sheamus Brogue Kicking down the pod door last night?


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


Awesome. Thanks. Do you mind if I use it for my sig?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


"Pussy Pussy Pussy Pussy Pussy" :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Does anyone have a gif of Swagger doing Hogan's leg drop? Rewatching the match and just realized he did it...


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> I wonder if he's smart enough to realize that he buried himself with that as well ...


It's called self deprecating humour.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Still no gif with Cesaro suplexing Cena and Bryan?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BBoiz94 said:


>


:lmao wow


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Ambrose is booked as 6"4? No way he's taller than 6"1 or 2.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


>


according to fans live at the chamber he didn't disappear but bray layed him out in the crowd

they just didn't show it:lol


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


Orton was amazing there. His face was priceless like he didn't know what Sheamus will do next.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## LenMe (Feb 24, 2014)

Luke harper is like "Fuck this Shit!"..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Highlight of PPV :mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Hag said:


>


Holy shit that's awesome.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Fandanceboy said:


> :lmao


This is the funniest thing I think I have ever seen.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I was sad as these people when Bryan got pinned, but I started laughing hard when they continually showed close ups of them :lol


----------



## DaleVersion1.0 (May 27, 2013)

Number one on that horror story list is actually hilarious. Vince is an absolute maniac. Even dana white knows it


----------



## WTFrandyortonomg (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


> Still no gif with Cesaro suplexing Cena and Bryan?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

...I'm going to start seeing Brenna signs appearing at shows soon.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Damien said:


> Highlight of PPV :mark:


:banderas


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Damien said:


> Highlight of PPV :mark:


WWE's Next breakout diva


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Is that a Bryan shirt she is wearing? Bryan may have to hold out on the marriage to Brie a bit longer..


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> WWE's Next breakout diva


lolno, more like my next former wife


----------



## Stonewall Jackson (Jul 26, 2011)

Just a thought: 

Considering how irrelevant he is, how about making a separate Jack Swagger thread, where all the fanboys can go circle-jerk?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## apineda11 (Aug 21, 2013)

Can someone get a gif of ambrose punching like a Wildman last night thanks


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Toates Dapperfox (Feb 4, 2014)

Cute blonde disappointed fan from Elimination Chamber actually looks a little like an ex of mine. Kinda creeping me out.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Toates Dapperfox said:


> Cute blonde disappointed fan from Elimination Chamber actually looks a little like an ex of mine. Kinda creeping me out.


It kinda looks like Emma tbh. :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Chrome said:


> It kinda looks like Emma tbh. :lol


Top left corner looks a bit like Melissa Joan Hart :lol


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

I love how Brock is not looking at Heyman's camera but WWE's. :lmao


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Dat ass...My life is now complete with this gif.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

ambrose copying hall ?


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Aks said:


>


Lol I had to re-post this, brilliant! :lmao


----------



## VincentValen (Feb 25, 2014)

Could someone make a gif combining the drill sergeant from Full Metal Jacket (LET ME SEE YOUR WAR FACE!) and then Roman Reigns yelling in the face of Bray Wyatt? That'd be epic ^^


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

wrong thread


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

omg that Wyatt shirt is epic! :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## PRL18 (Dec 17, 2013)

Damien said:


> Highlight of PPV :mark:


how about the other girls w/c were pretty also


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Ladies and gentlemen, I give you the current WWE World Heavyweight Champion and the face of the WWE


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol wow. would probably sell too.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Sexual Tension?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

virus21 said:


>


In my defense, I did cry at the end of Toy Story, dem feels


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

^ Orton nailed it.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

^ rolling on the floor laughing


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

To be fair, he quickly covered that up and it actually made a little sense considering.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Boo-tista


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Caption it!


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

WHen he called it the WWE Uiverse all I could think of was the "New World Organization"


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## WTFrandyortonomg (Nov 9, 2013)

How the Rock would look without roids and hormones.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## C.M.Punk93 (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## WTFrandyortonomg (Nov 9, 2013)

There's no way the shemale is walking out with the title. :|


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

WTFrandyortonomg said:


> There's no way the shemale is walking out with the title. :|


which one


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## WTFrandyortonomg (Nov 9, 2013)

Hardy looks like Maryling Manson with a mask. He is so sick and twisted. I would let him do drugs, but not before matches. I bet Dixie would allow that too lol, Hardy remains the main draw forever because he risked too much for the fans and they respect him for that.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

BNB is not even a jobber, he never wrestles. :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Botchamaniac45 said:


>


99% sure Swagger and Cesaro are doing pretty damn good.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> 99% sure Swagger and Cesaro are doing pretty damn good.


I'm on a 100%


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

checkcola said:


>


This is interesting. It looks like Batista is fighting his inner-heel, about to mock the fans before realising he needs to be a babyface.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

^ Batista really looks like an adult baby. It's bizarre.



TomasThunder619 said:


>


"So you want to take my daughter out on a date, do ya fella? 
Well that's just FINE with me! Here she is!"


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

C.M.Punk93 said:


>


This has got to be the best video on youtube :lmao brothabrothabrothabrotha...foo


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

checkcola said:


>


He's such a heel, hopefully they just hurry up and embrace it


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

My gosh, it's Moppy jr.!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

Rocky Mark said:


> granted that *memes are a 2011 fad*,


Even though the term originates from the 1970s?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


What did I just watch! :argh:


----------



## WTFrandyortonomg (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Screenshot taken from the Legends of Wrestling show on WWE Network.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


>


He's either being paid to clean toilets now, or WWE is planning on giving him Perry Saturn's old moppy gimmick.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

This is great


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miami Heat vs AJ Lee. Book it, Vince!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


>


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


>


WTF is that?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Jmacz said:


> WTF is that?


it's shit, Look before the white stuff


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

had to do a double take here with the dog's pecker between her legs lol.


----------



## Austin-316 (Dec 29, 2011)

Look! Ambrose trollface 












lulz







Extreamest said:


>


LMBO!!


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Hag said:


>


hahahaha


----------



## Austin-316 (Dec 29, 2011)

BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> hahahaha


Your sig LMAO!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

William Murderface said:


> [IMG Of Shockmaster figure


Want Nao!!:mark::mark:


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

s i Ç said:


>


They need to make that a T-shirt. :lol

Although I doubt they would as it would seem too comical for their gimmick.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> They need to make that a T-shirt. :lol
> 
> Although I doubt they would as it would seem too comical for their gimmick.


Theres a t shirt available here http://www.turnbuckletees.com/shop/buzzards-abbey-road-t-shirt


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

^ Hogan is by the twin towers and then he decides to turn heel on it!


----------



## More Stables (May 18, 2012)

Most of you probably already know this, but for anyone who doesn't....anyone wanna take a stab at who the little girl with Andre is?


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

^Miley Cyrus?


----------



## wow2222 (Apr 22, 2013)

More Stables said:


> Most of you probably already know this, but for anyone who doesn't....anyone wanna take a stab at who the little girl with Andre is?


Steph?


----------



## More Stables (May 18, 2012)

Wow 2222 is correct. That's Steph.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


>


Yet there is nothing in his hand or any blood when he received the chokeslam. :HHH2


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice of that ref to keep the pen in Lesnar's hand to make it look like it stuck. :lmao


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Architect said:


> Yet there is nothing in his hand or any blood when he received the chokeslam. :HHH2


Well it's not like he stabbed him with a knife or something. :lol

I don't think getting stabbed with a pen would result to tons of blood, but it depends, I've never been stabbed with a pen (yet :side.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## xCELLx (Jul 26, 2009)

Eulonzo said:


>


Wait a minute Taz, what are Zolph Diggler and Mappy doing in the impact zone?!?!?!?!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

I > U said:


>


Get a life kid(a.k.a Cena fan.)


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

xDD said:


> Get a life kid(a.k.a Cena fan.)


I bet if the signs were saying "Batista Sucks" you wouldn't have chucked the same response


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Extreamest said:


>


:lmao


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

JaffaTheHeel said:


>


OMG hahahahaha


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao


What.. in the fuck.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

expect some bimbo to say that her favorite match is the one from the gifs in a few years.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Ryota Hama in action:




Spoiler: action


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> What.. in the fuck.


think aksana is trying to take out the divas division lol


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



Sports_Entertained said:


>


Repost


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

JaffaTheHeel said:


>


:lol


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

The opposite ends of the wrestling talent spectrum collide!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

superfudge said:


> The opposite ends of the wrestling talent spectrum collide!


Eva Marie:_ so excited to meet Vince McMahon! #TheBoss #TheDiva_


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks like we know who is going to keep the "Real American" gimmick and Zeb after they disband.

To say I'm not happy is a goddamn understatement. I might not be watching RAW/Smackdown or even WM for a while because I really do not want to see Jack's unwarranted downfall for the sake of Cesaro's push. They do not need to be mutually exclusive.

Also the shirt is tacky looking. Jfc, it looks like it's something you'd get from the bargain bin at Walmart.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Russo's head


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Crazy Vince Gif


Ohh a Gif of Vince when his new pet "movie star" Batista got Booed at the Rumble!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

superfudge said:


> The opposite ends of the wrestling talent spectrum collide!


Oh c'mon, Bret wasn't that bad! :side:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

superfudge said:


> The opposite ends of the wrestling talent spectrum collide!
> 
> Eva and Bret pic[/IMG]


The best there is and the best there was and the orangest fake tan there ever will be?



-Halo- said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Russo's head


On a pole match!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Who says wrestling is fake :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

JBL on Conan.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

lahabe said:


> Who says wrestling is fake :lmao:lmao:lmao


Wrestling Is Real People Are Fake


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dat Hogan legdrop.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Wrestling Is Real People Are Fake


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TomasThunder619 said:


>


That's gotta be a shot at rton2


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> That's gotta be a shot at rton2


is everything Anderson do a shot at rton2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> is everything Anderson do a shot at rton2


lol I just assumed he's still bitter :side:


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol I just assumed he's still bitter :side:


I think he is why wouldn't he be. Orton got him kicked of WWE and hes spent the last 4 years in TNA being a Steve Austin rip off


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Carv (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Carv said:


> ...


I`m "laughing my ass off" :clap


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

wut?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

NitroMark said:


>


LOL hahahahahahah


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Spoiler: whut?















Where the hell did that come from? :lmao
I wanna know the story


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I have a love / hate relationship with HHH, but I thought this was a cool picture.










- Vic


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Scott Hall can be fucking weird sometimes, when he isn't posting random soft core porn pics on Twitter he says shit like this:










His defence is better though:










Lol at Hall thinking its about not getting the joke, rather than making a comment that would come out of a 17 year old's mouth.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

kendoo said:


>


When is this from and why haven't I seen it?


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Twisted14 said:


> When is this from and why haven't I seen it?


NXT ArRival pre-show.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

The Architect said:


> Scott Hall can be fucking weird sometimes, when he isn't posting random soft core porn pics on Twitter he says shit like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That joke was hilarious!!! 

tired of Benoit sympathizers, he killed his wife and kid for godsake!!

It's like getting mad about somebody joking about Adam Lanza.


----------



## HIROKIMAN (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE Roster Cartoon*

Hi.
My name is Hiroki Takahashi.
I'm Japanese.
I'm not good at much English.
I drew this cartoon.

Thank you!


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Roman Reigns pre-wrestling edition:


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Adramelech said:


> Roman Reigns pre-wrestling edition:


Wow, seems to be carrying a lot of extra pounds there! ..it's a miracle what growing your hair out and getting toned can do for you!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Vade Ancelot (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Roster Cartoon*

Looks very good!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Would wife.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Jobbermania IV


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

The Architect said:


> Scott Hall can be fucking weird sometimes, when he isn't posting random soft core porn pics on Twitter he says shit like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS FREAKING HILARIOUS lol, deam man as in undertaker nickname, lmaoo hall a sick basterd my type of humor lol


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

kendoo said:


>


:lmao

Does anyone have a video link for this?


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Tardbasher12 said:


>


They managed to do a whole Botchamania off of one PPV. Yeesh


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

Adramelech said:


> Roman Reigns pre-wrestling edition:


I gotta say, there are some really hot looking chicks in Roman's family.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> :lmao
> 
> Does anyone have a video link for this?


http://vimeo.com/87852481


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Titus O'neil e Peyton Manning.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Tardbasher12 said:


>


One of the best ones ever. Stunning stuff.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Brokeback Wrestling?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## tommay (Apr 12, 2013)

Adramelech said:


> Roman Reigns pre-wrestling edition:


when is that from?


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> http://vimeo.com/87852481




the way rollins says what :lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Jim Ross and his large ballsack


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

nucklehead88 said:


> They managed to do a whole Botchamania off of one PPV. Yeesh


They did a whole one based off of the Rumble to


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

The Rock, ladies and gents


----------



## Brocky1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Botchamania 244

:lol 4:30 Swagger & Big E everybody talks too much part. Swagger: "give me a big shot" Big E: "i know what im doing, doing my job in the match.

:lol Also NFL player Booker T ending was gold.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:rock4 damn Rock ^^^

Future divas champ










Anybody know the song in the botchamania vid after Batista beat Rio? :lol couldn't stop laughing from that.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

xD7oom said:


>


ECW! ECW! ECW!


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

Could someone please post the Face of Batista from Elimination Chamber, when Del Rio was limping down the ramp...Dat Face was priceless lol


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Long time lurker of this thread.
So I decided to finally sign up and
just say thanks for the laughs guys some of these pictures 
are brilliant.

Thanks Again


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

at Nascar today with Josh Reddick


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

JaffaTheHeel said:


>


I am legit crying right now..I can even breathe from the laughs.. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I bet that guy loves the WWE Network right now as his wife will never will have a PPV on their tv, now at least he can watch it on the crapper on a tablet in secretly... XD


----------



## Larfleeze (Jan 8, 2014)

Mark Henry at the Oscars


----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ Hall of Pain awards Ceremony?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Jim Ross and his large ballsack


FOR THE LOVE OF GOD! WHY?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Necramonium said:


> I bet that guy loves the WWE Network right now as his wife will never will have a PPV on their tv, now at least he can watch it on the crapper on a tablet in secretly... XD


I hate to be buzz killington here but all those radio "prank call" segments are fake. They use actors so they can get the funny reaction they want


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

WWE Attitude said:


>


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Larfleeze said:


> Mark Henry at the Oscars


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

No fucks were given on that day.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

^
Cena should wear that shirt in Chicago tonight for the lolz.


----------



## teddygamer (Feb 18, 2014)

p862011 said:


>


:lol Brilliant


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

p862011 said:


>


im confused, if Cena is wearing that does that mean he's with us?


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DAMN.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

wwe just wont leave Prince Devitt alone lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Haku in a Bullet Club shirt:










RVD with his hair down:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jfc, RVD's hair is beautiful. I'm jealous.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

That's RVD's new gimmick, coming back to lead 3MB


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

The amazing girly hair of RVD killed me :lmao :lmao


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> DAMN.


Should have seen the upper cut Cesaro gave Zami when he jumped from the outside through the ropes to the outside again with Cesaro waiting for him.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:lol:lol


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> RVD with his hair down:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

p862011 said:


>


Ruining the product for years on end with a shitty non-evolving character, really funny stuff John. The fact that he thinks he's being clever makes it even more disgusting


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Gotten to.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

#dealwithit said:


> ^ Gotten to.


No it's just not funny or witty. What does he expect people to throw bricks at him? The live audiences shit on him everywhere he goes, it' just him trying to make light of the situation that he's a cancer to pro wrestling and is the reason the real mf'ers like me have given up on the product. The only people that still like this garbage are lil girls like you.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Damien said:


>


:austin :berried "How'd that shovel taste!?, sorry ass greasy haired sumbitch!!"


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

pryme tyme said:


> No it's just not funny or witty. What does he expect people to throw bricks at him? The live audiences shit on him everywhere he goes, it' just him trying to make light of the situation that he's a cancer to pro wrestling and is the reason the real mf'ers like me have given up on the product. The only people that still like this garbage are lil girls like you.


You could always, you know, stop watching...


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

stevefox1200 said:


> You could always, you know, stop watching...


I have. Since about 2008 I only watch during the RTWM and that's more about tradition then anything. I don't watch for about 10 months a year. That Cena "complain on the internet" stuff stopped being amusing to me a long time ago considering he's ruined something I once loved for 5+ years now.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

idek why but this particular pic cracked me up


----------



## GOAT FACE KILLA (Feb 28, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> idek why but this particular pic cracked me up


Can't you post your Jack Swagger pictures on a Tumlr? No one cares sweetie.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> Ruining the product for years on end with a shitty non-evolving character, really funny stuff John. The fact that he thinks he's being clever makes it even more disgusting


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

@Soupbro
*Harper > The Winter Soldier*​


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

pryme tyme said:


> I have. Since about 2008 I only watch during the RTWM and that's more about tradition then anything. I don't watch for about 10 months a year. That Cena "complain on the internet" stuff stopped being amusing to me a long time ago considering he's ruined something I once loved for 5+ years now.


Watching the product 2 months out of the year is still being engaged. You still watch even if it is a few months in a year, than you still have no right to bitch. You could watch and just enjoy wrestling for being fun entertainment, or stop watching altogether and be done with the stress. Stop taking wrestling so seriously.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

rakija said:


>


They need to stop wrestling.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

FlemmingLemming said:


>


:mark:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

MrAxew said:


> They need to stop wrestling.


She might be extra careful now after the Naomi eye botch.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Steph so wants some of Daniel Bryan


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Jake England (Dec 4, 2013)

Damien said:


>


Austin was talking about rollins falling over on his podcast with lilian garcia he said he saw rollins and was ripping him about it good old austin :austin


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

checkcola said:


> Steph so wants some of Daniel Bryan


Of course, the long hair & beard reminds her of someone, all he needs is a bigger nose.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Damien said:


>


:banderas


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> Of course, the long hair & beard reminds her of someone, *all he needs is a bigger nose*.


i was thinking he needed a slim jim:dance


----------



## Stonewall Jackson (Jul 26, 2011)

Steph wants the B!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


Cesaro's facial expressions during this segment were golden. Granted, I think they were really out of character and inappropriate for the situation, but Cesaro has a tendency to be too smiley/goof with his expressions anyways.

Certainly a future, smartass face.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lel :lel :lel Zeb was GOLD in that segment. Def needs a mid year award. fucking loved that segment.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Spoiler: a spoiler






p862011 said:


> wwe just wont leave Prince Devitt alone lol





You think they would avoid sending Devitt a Tensai action figure.

"Come to WWE, star from overseas. We'll push you hard for a month until we lose interest then we'll put you in lingerie and make you dance."

:vince2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Some more in-ring masterclass from the divas.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

RyDolph Zigback


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

does anyone have a pic of the "AJ's thirsty for some Dicken's Cider" sig from last night? :lmao


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Sono Shion said:


>


I have a feeling they are having him save this for something, maybe Wrestlemania.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Steph so wants some of Daniel Bryan


Daniel Bryan will show Hunter how it's done...


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

p862011 said:


> i was thinking he needed a slim jim:dance


I see what you did there.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CROATIA (Jan 19, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> DAMN.


From where is this slow motion video???


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Maelstrom21 said:


> Spoiler: a spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: a spoiler


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Rofl, their action figures were out of stock and they send the real Tensai... :


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sono Shion said:


>


He's a god in the ring. A true strongman if there ever was one.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LOL @ Christian album cover/tracklist.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Booker T and Goldust were hilarious :lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

(g)old


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Keriz (Mar 5, 2014)

Where are Rosa Mendes' pics?  deleted?? need link of somthin


----------



## Stonewall Jackson (Jul 26, 2011)

WWE Attitude said:


>


Exactly why I always HATED the Attitude Era - and the Ruthless Aggression era...


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damien said:


>


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Kane: I have to go now, my planet needs me. 

Someone shop one of those high chairs you sit in when getting your shoes shined into this :lol


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

s i Ç said:


>


Drew is looking jacked.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

2012 "The Age of Honor has arrived!!!!! " 



















2014


----------



## krash king (Jun 10, 2004)

Anyone got a gif of roman reigns superman punches from raw


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

SheikyMania I


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Need more Bootista.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

"Tattooed Chinese baby" 

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Stephanie following behind Triple H and kicking DB :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Never gets old.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## WTFrandyortonomg (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol wow



CROATIA said:


> From where is this slow motion video???


I don't know, just saw it on another forum I lurk for gifs. probably from the NXT arrival video package.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Stephanie following behind Triple H and kicking DB :lmao


:ti


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

oldie but goodie.


----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)

Callisto said:


> Never gets old.


It did actually, the first 743 times it was posted.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Danielle Bryan.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


>


lmfao when is that from???? :ex:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

BBoiz94 said:


> lmfao when is that from???? :ex:


From smackdown in 2003 after Kurt came back from his neck surgery and when him and Brock were doing the best friends gimmick


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

BBoiz94 said:


> lmfao when is that from???? :ex:


----------



## Jake England (Dec 4, 2013)

p862011 said:


>


:woolcock


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

vault21 said:


> It did actually, the first 743 times it was posted.


Nah... It's still hilarious. But to each their own.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

xDD said:


>


amn that was funny. 
Thanks for the video. (Y)


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

Brilliant


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Sono Shion said:


>


I can't make out the logo, what organization is this?


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

The Devil and God said:


> I can't make out the logo, what organization is this?


CZW


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol wow
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, just saw it on another forum I lurk for gifs. probably from the NXT arrival video package.


That was shown before the Cesaro vs Zami match on NXT Arrival, probably from their previous match...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Booker, GOAT facial expressions


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Meanwhile in Chicago


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Sono Shion said:


>


FUUUUUCK that. I'd rather have the thumbtacks.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

haribo said:


>


More Tallywacker than Bushwacker here. :jordan


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

EvaMania I


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

That red hair just doesn't work for her.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Bob the Jobber said:


> That red hair just doesn't work for her.


If she made it a more natural red, it might not be so bad, but yeah, bright fire red is not a good look.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> If she made it a more natural red, it might not be so bad, but yeah, bright fire red is not a good look.


Especially not with an almost orange tan. If she was a little paler it wouldn't look too bad...


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Orange skin + red hair + white eyeliner = a mess


----------



## crazypwny (Mar 13, 2012)

p862011 said:


>


who is she?


----------



## KozmicLuis (Mar 3, 2014)

crazypwny said:


> who is she?


WWE NXT Diva Bailey.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Arcturus said:


>


This is the worst thing I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

DudeLove669 said:


> This is the worst thing I have ever seen in my life.


I've seen a video a fight at a kid's football game where a dude gets cold cocked and spins around just like that.


----------



## Ivoriy (Apr 2, 2012)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Bayley is stacked af

:deron


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Why does WWE 2K14 video say its a rated M lol?


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Stephanie following behind Triple H and kicking DB :lmao





Callisto said:


> Never gets old.


The entire different between the AE and PG era in two gifs.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

THE BOLLET CLUB!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> Booker, GOAT facial expressions


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao so much heart.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> The entire different between the AE and PG era in two gifs.


yeah the because the PG era totally started in 2005.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> The entire different between the AE and PG era in two gifs.


how ? non of the gifs are from the AE


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rocky Mark said:


> how ? non of the gifs are from the AE


Was thinking the same thing, but I think Thuganomics post was more accurate. dude was just comparing those gifs to the AE, I think.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

:trips :vince


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

RESTHOLD


----------



## WWE2014 (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:vince5
​


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Loudwire Classic Cage Match now powered by WWE Network.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Arcturus said:


>


Note sure if it's Daniel Bryan or Layne Staley in 1996


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Def Leppard! :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

dat swag :banderas


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

s i Ç said:


>


Looking at them playing the game, man those graphics are so terrible...


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

4hisdamnself said:


> dat swag :banderas


dat Hollywood Rock ripoff


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

4hisdamnself said:


> dat swag :banderas


The hell is wrong with him? 45 year old man still dressing the way he does, Hollister tight t-shirts/jeans that don't really fit, cutoff leather jackets, I bet next week he'll come out with some baggy jeans that has a wallet chain holding a skateboard.


----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> The hell is wrong with him? 45 year old man still dressing the way he does, Hollister tight t-shirts/jeans that don't really fit, cutoff leather jackets, I bet next week he'll come out with some baggy jeans that has a wallet chain holding a skateboard.


He still gets some hot ass girls so he must be doing something right. lol


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

wwe should of brought batista in rocking this look


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

.I can't believe he wears that kind of stuff and then cuts a promo about there not being any "real men" in the WWE these days, classic!


----------



## crazypwny (Mar 13, 2012)

4hisdamnself said:


> dat swag :banderas


my god put this man in GQ


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

I get he's a totally pussy-magnet and does not hesitate to share he's animal powers in a bed and i want to make clear im not homophopic at all but those outwears are just simply 100% GAY


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

crazypwny said:


> my god put this man in GQ












Leather Cut-Off Motorcycle, Slinny jean, Louis Vuitton belt, Kobe 9 Elite

That combo....


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Batista haters in this page BTW :lmao
DEAL WITH IT.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Batista haters in this page BTW :lmao
> DEAL WITH IT.


What, i like Batista's wrestling and character but you'll have to admit that he dresses like a ***.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Spittekauga said:


> What, i like Batista's wrestling and character but you'll have to admit that he dresses like a ***.


You wants him hanging with a h&m hoodie and a speedo? 

He's Dave Godista


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

4hisdamnself said:


> You wants him hanging with a h&m hoodie and a speedo?
> 
> He's Dave Godista


No, just regular good-looking clothes and nothing you would find on a hipster or at the gay-bar.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Botchamaniac45 said:


>


 LOL when was this?


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Spittekauga said:


> No, just regular good-looking clothes and nothing you would find on a hipster or at the gay-bar.


Jeez whats your problem, your the one talking, all your doing is mentioning the guy clothing style. Still get more bitches and money then you


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNCLsy2bbzo

Don't know why it won't show the video, I'm only using the v= part of the video link...


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

Jmacz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNCLsy2bbzo
> 
> Don't know why it won't show the video, I'm only using the v= part of the video link...


Just use the part after v=


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a 45 year old dude trying to look like a teenager. Right?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

BRYTISTA!!

#BestForBusiness


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Wtf was daniel bryan on when he did this gimmick?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

FUNNY AS HELL


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Gunnar II said:


> FUNNY AS HELL


Post this one more time please.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh my... that zero pressure head lock looks so painfull :ti


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Adam Rose :clap


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Adam Rose :clap


WOW....that was awesome lol


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Al Borland said:


>


:sad:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

^ Eddie really helped Batista get over back then...



s i Ç said:


>


I've never in my life felt sorry for this man...
until now. Wait, never mind I still don't feel sorry for him.

His face after she licks him. :lmao


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> ^ Eddie really helped Batista get over back then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you feel sorry for him? A chick just licked his sweaty pec while her friend watched. Women lusting after you is a good thing.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

666_The_Game_666 said:


>


Jimmy Hart!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

:lmao

Also this.










I will always love this picture.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Adam Rose :clap



Lmao he reminds me of Russel Brand's character from Get Him to The Greek, he looks like him to.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

s i Ç said:


>


:lmao


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

Jmacz said:


> Lmao he reminds me of Russel Brand's character from Get Him to The Greek, he looks like him to.


That's the exact character he's based on!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

".."He" is coming with his shovel, I'm ready"


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> :lmao
> 
> Also this.
> 
> ...


Ahh the ending of 2011 good times, good times


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Neil_totally said:


> That's the exact character he's based on!


Well I hate Russel Brand with a passion, but Rose seems to be pretty good after watching his match I thought he was funnier than Brand.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Cena looks F'n awesome there! Any idea when that was taken? ^


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Al Borland said:


> Cena looks F'n awesome there! Any idea when that was taken? ^


I think somewhere in 2004 when he defeated the Big Show 10 Years ago at Wrestlemania 20


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CruelAngel77 said:


> Why would you feel sorry for him? A chick just licked his sweaty pec while her friend watched. Women lusting after you is a good thing.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

fucking hilarious. :lmao and what the fuck is this Adam Rose dude? That whole page was ridiculous.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Fucking Kruger :lmao


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


Ahhhhh yes, when the U.S championship mattered. unk8


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> That red hair just doesn't work for her.


best part is how much she thinks it does


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Not the best pic, but you get the idea.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Adam Rose :clap


Was that Eugene in the group of people? Eugene was an awesome character


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Jacare said:


> Was that Eugene in the group of people? Eugene was an awesome character


It was  

Eugene was NOT awesome altought you are. Repped for the hawk eyes


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

LOL ^ :cena3


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Found this fake tweet in some other thread and thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Stumbled on an old FCW match between Swagger and Slater and decided to gif it...

















































Swagger looks like a giant 13 year old, lol. And slater looks better with facial hair, imho.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

King Gimp said:


>


Pyro is too dangerous for a g rating


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

CruelAngel77 said:


> Why would you feel sorry for him? A chick just licked his sweaty pec while her friend watched. Women lusting after you is a good thing.


Yeah but if you're Randy Orton, 9's and 10's lick your pecs regularly anyhow. This is just some average looking fan girl from bum fuck wherever who might've just been chowing down some nachos beforehand for all we know. 




ssppeeddyy said:


>


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Jacare said:


> Was that Eugene in the group of people? Eugene was an awesome character


I didn't mind Eugene to be honest. The WWE should have had him eventually turn into an evil genius. Dinnsmore is actually a really good wrestler he probably could have pulled it off.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


so Brock is wrestling Gary McAllister at WM ?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Just to be picky, but in the Adam Rose vid, that is developmental talent Braun Stowman, not Eugene.

But yeah, they really do look alike.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Al Borland said:


>


Starting to look old as fuck, Rock almost looks younger.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

The Architect said:


> Starting to look old as fuck, Rock almost looks younger.


well to be fair cena is only 5 years younger than the rock cena turns 37 next month

and cena has been on the road as a full time performer longer than the rock


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

WWEShipping at it's finest


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 17, 2010)

Maybe thats why zigglers getting buried...


----------



## Dfvm000 (Jan 19, 2012)

Christian's reaction when he finds out he's having one more match:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Jerry :lmao 
MAGGLE :lmao


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..This believe it or not is Batista's daughter, Keilani Batista


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> ..This believe it or not is Batista's daughter, Keilani Batista


Keilani Bautista vs Paige, Match of the year 2020


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

^What is it with male wrestling fans and angsty, dark haired emo looking girls? No, seriously someone explain it to me. Seems like a weird archetype that so many drool over, lol...


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Is that the one that did the sex tape?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Londrick said:


> Is that the one that did the sex tape?


Nah, this is the older one, the less Asian looking one.

Younger one looks like complete shit now, she be aging like Dave


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Why are you people stalking the families of pro wrestlers? That shit is embarrassing. Sort yourselves out.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

#dealwithit said:


> Why are you people stalking the families of pro wrestlers? That shit is embarrassing. Sort yourselves out.


Are you saying this because Batista is in your avy? :side:


----------



## Hartwich (Dec 17, 2012)

No, because that's just weird.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Batista confirmed, on this forum.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

WWE needs to realise a JBL album...


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> ^What is it with male wrestling fans and angsty, dark haired emo looking girls? No, seriously someone explain it to me. Seems like a weird archetype that so many drool over, lol...


What is it with female wresting fans and blond haired muscled patriotic man. :cool2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Necramonium said:


> What is it with female wresting fans and blond haired muscled patriotic man. :cool2


Touche, but Swagger isn't nearly as popular or overrated by female fans as Aj and Paige can be by male fans. (key would being "can be", not all male fans are like that)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

I gotta agree though, it's weird to stalk their family members


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Can somebody post the picture of HHH in wrestlemania where he is in every match against himself?


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

TNA Lockdown attendance


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Everytime I see it. Chuckles.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Adam Rose :clap


Lol. That really was awesome. Loved the entrance. 

Am I the only one reminded of Scott Hall somewhat? He has that rockstar appeal and look too. 

Also seems like he can wrestle from those two clips. Vince will absolutely love this guy.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

CruelAngel77 said:


> Why would you feel sorry for him? A chick just licked his sweaty pec while her friend watched. Women lusting after you is a good thing.


And here we have another example of a double standard. Try saying that after a guy in the crowd even tries to lick a female wrestler's boob and you'll see what I mean


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

-SAW- said:


> Everytime I see it. Chuckles.


could always do this too

*PG ERA - Pour a dead mans ashes on opponent and yourself
*
















*Attitude Era - Pour beer on opponents and yourself
*
















:cool2


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

#shatteredDreams


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Touche, but Swagger isn't nearly as popular or overrated by female fans as Aj and Paige can be by male fans. (key would being "can be", not all male fans are like that)


That's because Swagger has no fans, unless you count crickets.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

CruelAngel77 said:


> That's because Swagger has no fans, unless you count crickets.


I am a human being good sir or madame, not an insect.

And you literally just restated what I stated, jfc.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

swagger would be better if he didn't fuck up he pulled an rvd when he likely was suppose to go over del rio at mania swagger what at his peak last year going into mania back in the main event scene now he is in the tag division with a guy wwe favors more


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

p862011 said:


> swagger would be better if he didn't fuck up he pulled an rvd when he likely was suppose to go over del rio at mania swagger what at his peak last year going into mania back in the main event scene now he is in the tag division with a guy wwe favors more


This is true. I would have loved to see Swagger go over at Mania and get a title run when that gimmick was in full force.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> ^What is it with male wrestling fans and angsty, dark haired emo looking girls? No, seriously someone explain it to me. Seems like a weird archetype that so many drool over, lol...


Not every male on here is 17 and drooling over anime and emo girls. I don't get that shit either.


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

p862011 said:


> could always do this too
> 
> *PG ERA - Pour a dead mans ashes on opponent and yourself
> *
> ...



FYI, the "Ashes" were depending on the viewer's perceptions. Neither did Lawler or Cole mention of any "ashes" being used by Punk. 

It was a symbol and it symbolized that Punk will end Taker's streak like this. Open your eyes.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Spoiler: Pic


Trips should be green; Orton = red; Cena = purple; Sheamus = Yellow.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Stonewall Jackson (Jul 26, 2011)

p862011 said:


> swagger would be better if he didn't fuck up he pulled an rvd when he likely was suppose to go over del rio at mania swagger what at his peak last year going into mania back in the main event scene now he is in the tag division with a guy wwe favors more


Problem with that is, that Swagger was never over with the fans. Nor did he have heat, when he was supposed to be a monster heel.

Jack Bland or Eric Generic would be a better in-ring name for him. 

The WWE thought they got a new Kurt Angle, but all they really got, was an Albino Khali with slightly better in-ring skills.

Edit: And a lot less drawing power! (Khali is Indian, after all)


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Stonewall Jackson said:


> Problem with that is, that Swagger was never over with the fans. Nor did he have heat, when he was supposed to be a monster heel.
> 
> Jack Bland or Eric Generic would be a better in-ring name for him.
> 
> ...


LOL Oh my God, did you guys NOT pay attention to his initial return? People booed him justly and even chanted "We the People" BEFORE Cesaro ever tagged along. 

He was never meant to be a "monster heel". He was always meant to be a heel that certain American demographics could sympathize with, while simultaneously being hated. He had the manager, the gimmick, and has served his purpose.

Ya'll can hate him all you want, but if you seriously think he did not get the reactions he was meant to or did not connect with the crowd then you really just did not pay attention at all.

And this isn't even considering his time in ECW or the massive heat he got in 2010. The dude was even getting reactions when he jobbed to Ryder on Superstars in 2012, so don't even go there.

You wanna see someone who never had heat? Look at Curtis Axel. Talented, talented man but there were crickets throughout his IC title reign.

Edit: The WWE were idiots trying to make him into Kurt Angle. And LOL WOW YOUR OPINION BECAME COMPLETELY IRRELEVANT AS SOON AS YOU TRIED TO COMPARE SWAGGER TO KHALI. Just...shhh. Stop talking. You have no idea how unintelligent you sound. Stop.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Stonewall Jackson said:


> Problem with that is, that Swagger was never over with the fans. Nor did he have heat, when he was supposed to be a monster heel.
> 
> Jack Bland or Eric Generic would be a better in-ring name for him.
> 
> ...


:ti never got heat, never over with the fans...dude may not be popular, but you def missed the year 2010 when he was one of the dudes generating the most heat that year. And did the same in 2013.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dat Hogan big boot and leg drop...


----------



## Stonewall Jackson (Jul 26, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> LOL Oh my God, rant, rant, rant, Swagger's awesome, rant rant, You are stupid


Kinda stepped on your own point of me being stupid by opening your statement like that. 

I don't mind Swagger fans calling me stupid, because you showed poor judgement with your avatar and signature. I am not gonna argue this anymore. This thread is meant for pictures, not my bickering. 



swagger_ROCKS said:


> :ti never got heat, never over with the fans...dude may not be popular, but you def missed the year 2010 when he was one of the dudes generating the most heat that year. And did the same in 2013.


You are confusing heel-heat with hate-heat (e.g. Orton's current reign) Fans boo him because they hate him, not because he is over.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Stonewall Jackson said:


> Kinda stepped on your own point of me being stupid by opening your statement like that.
> 
> I don't mind Swagger fans calling me stupid, because you showed poor judgement with your avatar and signature. I am not gonna argue this anymore. This thread is meant for pictures, not my bickering.
> 
> ...


The fact you tried to compare Swagger to Khali is laughable and idiotic. The fact you deleted my original reply and replaced it with nonsensical cluster of words is childish and proof you have no idea how to reply or retort. Seriously, are you 7? 

Oh, and unlike you, I don't mindlessly hate on wrestlers without facts in this thread. I actually post pictures. c:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Stonewall Jackson said:


> You are confusing heel-heat with hate-heat (e.g. Orton's current reign) Fans boo him because they hate him, not because he is over.


:ti dude stop trolling, you're making no sense. The hell do think the point of being a heel is? If they don't care for you, they don't boo or cheer you, like they do with Rio a lot of the time.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

wwe needs to do what they did with swagger in 2013 with a lot of floundering superstars

if they can repackage swagger into the main event after being directionless in the mid card why cant they do the same with McIntyre or Barrett


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Pictures! Less Arguing!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :ti never got heat, never over with the fans...dude may not be popular, but you def missed the year 2010 when he was one of the dudes generating the most heat that year. *And did the same in 2013*.


When the hell was that?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

This forum really needs a Swagger thread of some sort so that Swagger fans can stop taking over this thread.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

wkdsoul said:


> When the hell was that?


These don't count as photos, but...














Just a couple examples. I made sure they were ones where it's obvious that Swagger is getting heat as well, not just Zeb's promos.


----------



## TomTom94 (Oct 18, 2013)

kennedy=god said:


> This forum really needs a Swagger thread of some sort so that* Swagger fans *can stop taking over this thread.


by fans you mean two people, right?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

TomTom94 said:


> by fans you mean two people, right?


:lol Yeah. To the TWO Swagger fans: If I did start a Swagger appreciation thread, would you use it??


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

kennedy=god said:


> :lol Yeah. To the TWO Swagger fans: If I did start a Swagger appreciation thread, would you use it??


>Complains about people talking about Swagger in the picture thread.
>Continues to talk about Swagger in the picture thread.

Bro, where's your logic? And if there was a Swagger appreciation thread, I'd much rather have myself or another Swagger mark/fan create it.

End of story. Now post some pictures or videos or something in this thread.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I don't have any photos, I'm only here to see them. This thread is one of the few reasons I come on this forum, bit irritating having to go passed a million unfunny gifs of Swagger to get to something good (even more so given that Swagger has an extremely annoying face). Don't mean to complain, but is there anyway you could POSSIBLY create a Swagger thread and use that?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

kennedy=god said:


> I don't have any photos, I'm only here to see more. This thread is one of the few reasons I come on this forum, bit irritating having to go passed a million unfunny gifs of Swagger to get to something good (even more so given that Swagger has an extremely annoying face). Don't mean to complain, but is there anyway you could POSSIBLY create a Swagger thread and use that?


It's random wrestling pictures forum, no long funny ones so people can post anything that they want. Whether Swagger's face is annoying is irrelevant and you're dragging on an argument unnecessarily. Drop it and stop spamming the thread with your complaining. You don't dictate what images or videos people post. Post your own, or continue on scrolling through everything else people post. And maybe I will create a Swagger thread, just so you can stop your insistent complaining.


----------



## KnockEmOut (Dec 20, 2013)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

wkdsoul said:


> When the hell was that?


Was one of the people who got the most heat at MANIA and on the road to Extreme Rules, just check when he destroyed Big E, Ricardo, Rio, and Ziggler. Love how people get so upset at a bit of Jack Swagger pics, yet drool over a bunch of ambrose, Punk, and DB memes. And LOL at judging 2 active Swagger fans in this thread equaling the amount of fans Swagger has. Ridiculous. Anyways, gonna stop taking the bait of these trolls and get back on the pics for this thread.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

:lol Some people get very defensive on this forum.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Swagger Sucks. :troll


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Thread needs more Stone Cold supper slide Steve Austin


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Maybe Punk left wwe for Greendale?


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

Fine. Start your little Jack Swagger appreciation thread and see how truly little people care about your boy before the thread quickly moves to the back of the page count. You won't do it because you, the one other die hard Jack fan and I know that the idea is doomed to failure.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Swagger has fans? I thought people were cheering for Cesaro,or Zeb even.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CruelAngel77 said:


> Fine. Start your little Jack Swagger appreciation thread and see how truly little people care about your boy before the thread quickly moves to the back of the page count. You won't do it because you, the one other die hard Jack fan and I know that the idea is doomed to failure.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smack...ack-swagger-zeb-colter-discussion-thread.html

It's already been done. Geez, discussion threads are only done when the person is in the middle of a hot moment, check Shield, Wyatts, and DB, and when Punk left the company. I can't seem to understand why people are this upset. Baffling. It's like some people are just waiting on Swagger pics in this thread in order to blow a fit. lol


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

Really, now? Arguing about that black hole Swagger of all people? :fuckedup


----------



## Hartwich (Dec 17, 2012)

Gotta agree, too much Swagger in here .. and not the right sort of. :kanye2


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

kendoo said:


>


Should have put :cornette face on Orton. Would have been a lot more gold.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

kendoo said:


> Thread needs more Stone Cold supper slide Steve Austin


Where's that from? :lmao


----------



## Dfvm000 (Jan 19, 2012)

Excited kid is excited!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> Where's that from? :lmao


11/03/03 it was after raw aired I'm sure , just the sort of thing this thread needs after several jack swagger pages .


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

ABrown said:


>


Sheamus Is Mad :jordan2


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Is it wrong that I feel a little special about this?










Assuming this is his new twitter.

I don't know whether to be happy, or to be sad because I wanna be happy.

Edit: Lmao, post #666 unk4


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..That may be legit because of that video, Punk stated in the past he wanted to open his own MMA gym, maybe that has finally been given the green light.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> ..That may be legit because of that video, Punk stated in the past he wanted to open his own MMA gym, maybe that has finally been given the green light.


That is my one and only reason for thinking it's him. It would be hard for some random person to have a video like that to post.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

MMA :lmao


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

kendoo said:


> Thread needs more Stone Cold supper slide Steve Austin


Give me a hell yeah!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Jmacz said:


> That is my one and only reason for thinking it's him. It would be hard for some random person to have a video like that to post.



I think it will turn out to be him also, and I think it's going to be hilarious because he is going to get millions of WWE fans asking him about CM Punk and he'll be like "Wish I knew him or what you're talking about, sorry". 

Chael Sonnen the UFC fighter and a close friend of Punk's used to do the same with his Twitter, he even denied it was his for 2 years.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Jmacz said:


> That is my one and only reason for thinking it's him. It would be hard for some random person to have a video like that to post.


Yeah it is a bogus account...


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

JamesK said:


> Yeah it a bogus Account...


...Hmm yeah, now the more I think about it, the more you may be right.

Dammit, I just got worked by some Twitter nerd.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

GiveMeAHellYeah said:


> Give me a hell yeah!


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## BelfastBrawlerRGW (Mar 10, 2014)

The picture in my sig is a classic! How badass is that fanny pack Davey Boy is wearing?


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


>


Undertaker really looks great here.


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

this guy was creepy as hell


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

TomasThunder619 said:


>


Hahahaha! Brilliant.

+rep for sharing this hahaha


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Gunnar II said:


>


MEANWHILE IN THE BASEMENTS (OF THEIR PARENTS' HOMES) OF THE IWC (I kid of course)


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

King Gimp said:


> Undertaker really looks great here.


I think he knows this time going to Wrestlemania with stiff/beastly Brock he has to be in the best shape he can be in.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Very, very bad camera angle and timing...


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't follow this thread closely, so I apologize if this was posted already.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

^ :lol



Al Borland said:


>


Is this team happening soon?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

^ :lmao that's the same face I make when the Grey Goose is empty as well.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> ^ :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Is this team happening soon?


Yep they're going to be called the Mid-Card Mafia, and feud with 3MB. But all the matches will end in draws because neither side can win.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Damien said:


>


This is pretty disturbing :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Riddle101 said:


> Yep they're going to be called the Mid-Card Mafia, and feud with 3MB. But all the matches will end in draws because neither side can win.


Don't kill me :lel


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Where's the shovel?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Don't be hatin' on my boy Swagger.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> ^ :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Is this team happening soon?


J.O.B Squad 2.0. :vince


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Where's the shovel?


Is that Axel figure having a wank?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists...er-compete-in-man-wars-presented-by-old-spice

Sandow vs Ziggler in and Old Spice Man Off


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 17, 2010)

TJQ said:


> Don't be hatin' on my boy Swagger.


Awesome.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bootista lookin' sassy. :bigdave


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Kevin Nash's worst nightmare


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Shield on smackdown


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## David2 (Feb 10, 2013)

Al Borland said:


> Kevin Nash's worst nightmare
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/8938fe32d05932d9cdd07bc22ddbc203/tumblr_mqnlj02wMi1s8jeybo1_500.jpg


Who's that?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

David2 said:


> Who's that?


CM Punk & Chris Hero circa early 00's


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TJQ said:


>


Sami in a better place now. :lol


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Courtesy Of THE Board


----------



## teddygamer (Feb 18, 2014)

Al Borland said:


>


Who are these people?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

looks like alex riley and some douche bags


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Is that Rob Terry or some other giant guy from TNA?


----------



## More Stables (May 18, 2012)

Emma and Lana :yum:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

teddygamer said:


> Who are these people?


Rob Terry, Alex Riley, and some chick.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

kendoo said:


> Thread needs more Stone Cold supper slide Steve Austin





xD7oom said:


> Where's that from? :lmao





kendoo said:


> 11/03/03 it was after raw aired I'm sure , just the sort of thing this thread needs after several jack swagger pages .



I thought this looked familiar. If this was in Cleveland (which I know it was now thanks to kendoo providing a date), this was the first RAW (but not first WWE show) I ever attended. Can't believe this is from that long ago already!



Jack Thwagger said:


>





Arcturus said:


>


This is The Undertaker I worshiped as a kid. Nothing beats the original Deadman.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sami in a better place now. :lol


Who is Sami and what has he got to do with El Generico? 

:zayn2


----------



## More Stables (May 18, 2012)

That 2Pac and Truth photo has gotta be 'shopped.....right?


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Well the embed video feature I think just hates me today. Because I know I'm doing it right.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CghjyIYouvo


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Krinkles said:


> Rob Terry, Alex Riley, and some chick.


Indeed the A-Ry watermark sort of gives it away


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

I dont know how to embed daily motion videos, but heres Scott Steiner and Stacy Keibler doing an interview in 2003:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1fsfqt_scott-steiner-interview-badd-blood-2003_sport


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


Maybe Lil Jimmy is the ghost of Pac!


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Jmacz said:


>


:lmao

Ok, now this was better than most RAW's. 

Love these guys.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Made me lol


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Botchamaniac45 said:


>


Who are they supposed to be?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Who are they supposed to be?


cesaro/swagger


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> cesaro/swagger


Pfft, really? What even is that show? I guess WWE is still mainstream enough to be parodied in popular culture. Probably even more so now.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ass


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Pfft, really? What even is that show? I guess WWE is still mainstream enough to be parodied in popular culture. Probably even more so now.


It's that show called MAD. The weird thing is that it was uploaded about a month before TRA got together. :bryan2


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh hello Bray!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


>


fucking beautiful 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

This picture is symbolic of how WWE is booking the Shield after the split. Reigns is obviously the leader who gets the biggest push. Ambrose is that guy who MIGHT be cool on his own but won't get much attention, ultimately. Rollins is the guy who gets released two months after the break up.

Don't know whether to laugh or cry...


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

Pugilist said:


> This picture is symbolic of how WWE is booking the Shield after the split. Reigns is obviously the leader who gets the biggest push. Ambrose is that guy who MIGHT be cool on his own but won't get much attention, ultimately. Rollins is the guy who gets released two months after the break up.
> 
> Don't know whether to laugh or cry...


I don't know whether to laugh at you or laugh at you....


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Don't know whether to take that last post seriously or...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Can never get enough of this one:


----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Gunnar II said:


> TNA War[/IMG]


That is more of a squash match.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> cesaro/swagger


no, Big Show, Swagger.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Al Borland said:


>


Who is this?


----------



## WTFrandyortonomg (Nov 9, 2013)

Mark Henry sure is smoking with Snoop Dogg.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

JY57 said:


>


I swear Mark Henry sweats just by talking.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Pugilist said:


> Don't know whether to take that last post seriously or...


Probably reaction to your over-exaggeration about Seth getting released. I couldn't even tell whether you're being serious or not. WWE is pretty damn high on Seth and it's fairly obvious.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Murph said:


> Who is this?


Sick Nick Mondo before he moved to Japón


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by Pugilist
> Don't know whether to take that last post seriously or...





Reaper Jones said:


> Probably reaction to your over-exaggeration about Seth getting released. I couldn't even tell whether you're being serious or not. WWE is pretty damn high on Seth and it's fairly obvious.


Spot on.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Necramonium said:


> Can never get enough of this one:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

kendoo said:


> Thread needs more Stone Cold supper slide Steve Austin



AWESOME!!!:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

It's amazing how you can go from this











to this


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

p862011 said:


> looks like alex riley and some douche bags


correction

looks like 3 douche bags


----------



## alliscrazy (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Pugilist said:


> This picture is symbolic of how WWE is booking the Shield after the split. Reigns is obviously the leader who gets the biggest push. Ambrose is that guy who MIGHT be cool on his own but won't get much attention, ultimately. Rollins is the guy who gets released two months after the break up.
> 
> Don't know whether to laugh or cry...


Don't know if trolling or just stupid.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


Macaulay Culken on steroids


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Kane running an insurance agency is the second funniest thing he could do outside the ring next to working in the mental health industry


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Sazer Ramon said:


> correction
> 
> looks like 3 douche bags


You shut your whore mouth :torres


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Arcturus said:


>


Drew staring directly at Alicia's arse :lol can't say I blame him really


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Arcturus said:


>


Looks like Drew has found The Choosing Ass.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> It's amazing how you can go from this
> to this


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

^ Punk looks damn near exactly the same, lol...just a bit more bulk.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Evolution of SHEILD.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Some new Botchamania for you folks

The ending of this one is gold


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Dean Ambrose & Renee Young seen leaving together!


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

At a glance that young Cena picture looks like TNAFan4Lyfe.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:ti


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

List of names considered for Jericho's finish before his debut. Made by WWE creative.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The Turn of the Century would have been a decent name. The Figure Y2J Leglock, not so much.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

that list is fucking hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Jmacz said:


> List of names considered for Jericho's finish before his debut. Made by WWE creative.


I am so disappointed that we were denied a finishing move called the Ball Dropper. That is the greatest name for anything ever.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Y2Korkscrew :lmao 

and lol @Twist of Fate being on that list, I guess when WWE sets it's mind on something they really go with it


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Okay, probably biased but wow, on the whole original list by the creative team I can't see a single name that I could actually imagine for his finisher. Just try to imagine every single one of these in Cole's voice :lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

:cole3 Chris Jericho locks in the Double Leg Vise of Torment!


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

MoxleyMoxx said:


>


0:36 WTF?

And do you know where the commentary from 1:20 and 2:03 from?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

kregnaz said:


> Okay, probably biased but wow, on the whole original list by the creative team I can't see a single name that I could actually imagine for his finisher. Just try to imagine every single one of these in Cole's voice :lmao


Marketing and creative guys have a bad habit of simply using old lists which they keep adding stuff to to create a masterlist and whenever asked for ideas, simply pull that out as some sort of brand new work


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Crozer said:


>


GOLD


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

MoxleyMoxx said:


>


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Dean Ambrose Moments From Smackdown*


*Headbanging To The Shield Theme*










*Returning From The Match Highlight With More Headbanging*










*Don't Touch Me Kane*










*Bowing In Respect*










*Falling Off Guardrail Because Seth Won't Move*


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

another










also


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> *Dean Ambrose Moments From Smackdown*
> 
> 
> *Headbanging To The Shield Theme*
> ...


:ti The GOAT


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ AWESOME.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

A classic SCSA moment


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## wwedivax1 (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Roster Cartoon*

Very cool!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Edge, Hardy and Bully Ray in Shaman King episode

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_rmvcmVmqg


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Baby Golberg Be Like Who's Next, I bet that was his 1st word


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Kamilex (Mar 16, 2014)

Something for True Detective fans


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

CM Punk at Lyoto Machida'a house last night watching UFC 171


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

FlemmingLemming said:


> *Dean Ambrose Moments From Smackdown*
> 
> 
> *Headbanging To The Shield Theme*
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Jmacz said:


> List of names considered for Jericho's finish before his debut. Made by WWE creative.


The WHAMMER JAMMER? :lmao


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Amazing.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Botchamaniac45 said:


>


I want those two on the main roster now!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-slam-city-debut










I am not sure what to think.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:banderas


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


thats awesome! :mark:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

EC3 theme by Hulk Hogun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRqIh90YsUQ


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Lok said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-slam-city-debut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The game or the fact that Cena has "greasy lube" on his hat?


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Lok said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-slam-city-debut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cena's hat says greasy lube, must go hand in hand with his five knuckle shuffle. 
Mark has hair again while dress as the singing pingu from toy story. 
Ray is just Ray.


----------



## mkh (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

http://elitedaily.com/sports/greate...-into-wwf-arena-with-incredible-mural-photos/

Greatest Mom Ever Transforms Sons Room into WWF Arena with Incredible Mural


----------



## WWE2014 (Jan 4, 2014)

Old Image, but I thought this looked unintentionally funny, l0l.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


> EC3 theme by Hulk Hogun
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRqIh90YsUQ


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

if anything that's a reminder of how fast Batista has aged in 6 years, he has aged worse than Goldberg and Taker.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

checkcola said:


>







GREATEST THING EVAHHHHNGAAHHHHA!


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


>


:vince6unk:regalheyman5:bryan2:lelbrock:rko2:cena6


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Lok said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-slam-city-debut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not supposed to think anything since it's exclusively for children.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

LOL bray Wyatt on the back


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

1:25:18


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


Wait this didn't already happen? Because I feel like it did a few months ago.


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Can't shake hands to save each others lives.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This is why I haven't given a fuck about Cody Rhodes since HIAC. Despite this being creative's fault, on the most part, it is what it is. But his actions have been cringe-worthy since then, and he has had no character, other than that of a smiling face executing suicide dives in multi-man tag matches. And this type of shit from above...

He was mismanaged last year, but he was still entertaining during his segments. When he turned face, he wasn't bad, still, bt after HIAC, it just all went south.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Can't shake hands to save each others lives.


Honestly, they're adorably awkward. It just adds to the whole air that they're somewhat like giant 5 year olds.

But when they do manage to do it right, it's perfect.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Just learned that Cody and Goldust were mocking Fandango and Summer in that gif. Only watched the last segment of Raw last night, so didn't know. That's somewhat better, I guess. Though, my point still stands.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

checkcola said:


>











Fixed. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

RhodesForWHC said:


> He was mismanaged last year, but he was still entertaining during his segments. When he turned face, he wasn't bad, still, bt after HIAC, it just all went south.


I also think that once they took the belts off them after shoving them into meaningless midcard matches once they got it, they phoned it in. 

I was shocked at the Goldust/Fandango match in a comedy spot that's exclusively reserved for the likes of Santino/Khali etc ... 

Seems political and I think they've mentally checked out.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh yeah wrestling pictures...








^ The greatest night in the history of our sport.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

ICP & Fanny Pack. An interesting combination.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

virus21 said:


>


As little as I care for Punk I would dearly love to actually see that in an on screen promo segment, I would laugh my ass off.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> ICP & Fanny Pack. An interesting combination.


Didn't expect Rocky to be a Juggalo


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I stumbled upon this video .. It's titled "botches", but it's actually some of the more serious injuries I've seen in wrestling


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> I stumbled upon this video .. It's titled "botches", but it's actually some of the more serious injuries I've seen in wrestling


I feel really bad for all of them but for some reason I always felt really bad for Rick Rude. Dude still had a big future ahead of him.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> I stumbled upon this video .. It's titled "botches", but it's actually some of the more serious injuries I've seen in wrestling


The last one made my skin crawl


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

The Next Top Heel


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

those botches were fucking hard to watch.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Cleavage said:


>


"I may suck, but you just blow!"


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If you thought it was hard to top Brie's botch a while back...


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> If you thought it was hard to top Brie's botch a while back...


:lmao Total Divas! :vince5 its best for business


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

JEKingOfKings said:


>


Thrice in a lifetime


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

virus21 said:


>


The hell did I just watch?...

....
..
.






The hell did I just watch?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

^^
Just watched that a bit ago. Totally lol'ed at Dean's sorta Taker face :lol


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Remember when Triple H marked for Hogan?
4:55 in video
this was a great moment.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

kendoo said:


>


What is that from? Would like to watch it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

SixthDestiny said:


> What is that from? Would like to watch it.


It's one of the countdown shows on the WWE network. Best backstabs or something along those lines.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Gif of ADR taking away the sign guy's cap please


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

The guy who made those chef boyardee commercials is the same dude who made the shitty Robocop remake that came out this year.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Necramonium said:


> The guy who made those chef boyardee commercials is the same dude who made the shitty Robocop remake that came out this year.


Shhh, don't say Robocop. If you do, he'll appear alongside Sting on his debut night.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


Bottomless pit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> If you thought it was hard to top Brie's botch a while back...


And then people continue to claim that AJ has "real" competition in the division fpalm


----------



## TigerBadshah (Jan 30, 2013)

What a stunning image


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> The guy who made those chef boyardee commercials is the same dude who made the shitty Robocop remake that came out this year.


no he didn't

José Padilha who made robocop remake is a Brazilian director known for crime thrillers like elite squad


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

At least cartoon Cena is more honest about the viewers taking it in the ass every time he's on screen, he goes in dry on RAW though watch out


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

WWE will really Screw Up if they let David Arquette win the Champion, again


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> If you thought it was hard to top Brie's botch a while back...





Reaper Jones said:


> And then people continue to claim that AJ has "real" competition in the division fpalm


The Divas division isn't great right now but that botch isn't the whole of what was a good match. They only get 5 minutes to do their work and as much as people joke about them, most of them are really impressive. 


























































*On a sidenote, when I gif'd the match it looked like the images where sped up for some reason; however, I looked back at the video and it wasn't, that's just the speed and impact they were moving with. /CaptainSaveADiva off


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

EY


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

^ Holy shit EY.


----------



## WTFrandyortonomg (Nov 9, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


> EY


Yeah we all know that you have a good body for selfies, but in wrestling you are little perro, for casuals you might be ripped, but for me you are nothing compared to Batista.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

LOL at Anorld doing the YES


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

^^^ I think Arnold has some history with Triple H, would be nice if they followed up on that.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

FlemmingLemming said:


> The Divas division isn't great right now but that botch isn't the whole of what was a good match. They only get 5 minutes to do their work and as much as people joke about them, most of them are really impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Trinity looks boss with the eye-patch. Seriously, she should never lose it.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

TheJack said:


> Damn Trinity looks boss with the eye-patch. Seriously, she should never lose it.



She does look fucking awesome!!!!

but thing is, it will limit her vision and negatively impact on her performance, which is a terrible shame because it looks unique, bad-ass and sexy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

McMahon - Helmsley shit


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Riddle101 said:


> ^^^ I think Arnold has some history with Triple H, would be nice if they followed up on that.


Yup, this was a great segment, also hope they follow it up somehow since HHH is heel.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Just never gets old.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> ..Just never gets old.


the way he walks into the room while the music is playing :ti


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

lmfao


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> lmfao


What show was that one on?


----------



## WTFrandyortonomg (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> What show was that one on?


You can probably view it on WWE's youtube. He does a lot of these interviews in German.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry if posted before






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkM48Kmk0yY


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

RD25 said:


> Sorry if posted before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I had a penny for every time that video has been posted here, I would be shitting on Vince McMahon's dollar-shaped cake right now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

^Is that the Bella Twins on the last gif there? wheres that from lol?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RuthStar said:


> ^Is that the Bella Twins on the last gif there? wheres that from lol?


It's from Total Divas. They were partying hard, and Brie has this think called Brie mode.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

PalladiumL said:


> If I had a penny for every time that video has been posted here, I would be shitting on Vince McMahon's dollar-shaped cake right now.


Cool story bro


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## WWE2014 (Jan 4, 2014)

I know I keep posting old images, l0l.

King of the Ring 2006:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I know it's Cesaro but I didn't make this pic, but it's still pretty hilarious


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/83121308/
Antonio Cesaro's Punchout


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*PARODY OF THIS:*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

This page is full of win.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Quote from an old dirt shirt someone posted on reddit.



> * According to sources, management within WWE are very keen on bringing CM Punk to the company. They also believe that once signed, within a couple years he will be on main-event status. Punk has been working dark matches and Heat matches recently. One source predicts that he’ll end up tight with Triple H “cause “the two are so similar in their passion for pro wrestling” and similar as people overall.


Link: http://wrestlingonearth.com/dirt-sheet-history-spring-2005/


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Undertaker's pants at Main Event


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I like Bret Hart, but that picture is disrespectful to the GOAT of the wrestling business.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

#dealwithit said:


> I like Bret Hart, but that picture is disrespectful *to the GOAT of the wrestling business.*


..What do you mean?, he isn't disrespecting himself?...


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Arcturus said:


> ..What do you mean?, he isn't disrespecting himself?...


Well played.


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

Gunnar II said:


> Undertaker's pants at Main Event


Loool! It looks like Heyman has got taker locked in in a chokeslam.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Hartwich (Dec 17, 2012)

#dealwithit said:


> I like Bret Hart, but that picture is disrespectful to the GOAT of the wrestling business.


What is disrespectful about it ?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hartwich said:


> What is disrespectful about it ?


Not even gonna lie, Bret looks like a douche in the pic.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Hartwich said:


> What is disrespectful about it ?


If Flair (or his fans) can't find the humor in this then they all need some thicker skin. It's a caricature of a guy who's famous for saying "WOO!" all the time, constantly blading and falling on his face 10 seconds after he's been hit, all while already being up in his years by the time he hit the WWF scene in 1992.

I've seen this pic a few times before, but it's the first time I noticed that it's supposed to be Flair's ROOKIE CARD. :lmao








This is hilarious.









Got a problem with Bret's caricatures, DUDE!? Well that's too bad, JACK!


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Bret being bitter as always. Making fun of the GODS of Wrestling when he's in much worse state than them.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

JhnCna619 said:


>


He's getting ready to bury him. Steph Get The Shovel!!!!!


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Dammit! I would have got away with burying Daniel Bryan if it wasn't for you meddling kids!


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

in b4 the Rock marks swarm in to say he was "blessed with hollywood looks"


..Yeah sure he was...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If Trips doesn't give Scooby the Pedigree in the middle of the ring I'll be disappointed. They could even make a joke of it being that Pedigree is a brand of dogfood. High comedy if I do say so myself.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> in b4 the Rock marks swarm in to say he was "blessed with hollywood looks"
> 
> 
> ..Yeah sure he was...


At least he looked he washed daily.


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

Gunnar II said:


> Undertaker's pants at Main Event


thats awesome i didnt even see that.


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

>


That moment was when i fell in love with layla


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Arcturus said:


>


:ass :brees


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

JhnCna619 said:


>


Oh what this business has become :sad:


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

nucklehead88 said:


> Oh what this business has become :sad:


It honestly hasn't changed much


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

nucklehead88 said:


> Oh what this business has become :sad:


For better or for worse, what it needed to for this day and age. Sad but true. _With the exception of shit writing, which it could still be more family friendly without shit writing._


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Post from reddit from a guy who works at a convenience/head shop that posted a picture of Randy after he came into look at the pipes. He must made a stop at a doctors office and gotten himself a medical marijuana card, wasn't that the reason behind one of his suspensions?

http://www.reddit.com/r/WWE/comments/1wlfpt/apparently_this_guy_lives_a_few_minutes_down_the/


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

TJQ said:


>


STOP DROP AND ROLLLLLLLLL :lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jmacz said:


> Post from reddit from a guy who works at a convenience/head shop that posted a picture of Randy after he came into look at the pipes. He must made a stop at a doctors office and gotten himself a medical marijuana card, wasn't that the reason behind one of his suspensions?
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/WWE/comments/1wlfpt/apparently_this_guy_lives_a_few_minutes_down_the/


And this is why wrestling fans shouldn't be allowed to take pics of WWE stars. fpalm

The story went from "Hey Randy, can I take your pic?" to "he was checking out pipes" which went to "must have gotten a doctor's card to smoke marijuana". 

I'm an ex-smoker but I still like looking at Zippo's and will buy a good one if I see it. Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with you people?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

more importantly, why would anyone take a picture of the wrestler all by himself ? I'd understand taking a picture with him to keep it as a memory and showing it to friends, but a picture of the wrestler alone, just standing there ? it's just weird


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Rocky Mark said:


> more importantly, why would anyone take a picture of the wrestler all by himself ? I'd understand taking a picture with him to keep it as a memory and showing it to friends, but a picture of the wrestler alone, just standing there ? it's just weird


Probably cuz he was more excited by the fact that Orton was looking at pipes as opposed to Orton actually being in the store. People these days shit their pants at the prospect of finding something that might go viral. In other words creating the modern version of home-based paparazzi.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

nvm now the pic shows up.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Shane on his continued journey to find lost Attitude Era marks


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wagg said:


> Bret being bitter as always. Making fun of the GODS of Wrestling when he's in much worse state than them.


Huh, last time I checked he wasn't getting arrested every other fucking week because he's in financial ruin and can't stop marrying every woman he makes eye contact with...


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> Probably cuz he was more excited by the fact that Orton was looking at pipes as opposed to Orton actually being in the store. People these days shit their pants at the prospect of finding something that might go viral. In other words creating the modern version of home-based paparazzi.


I don't get it. There aren't any pipes, weed or lighters in this pic. He's got a fucking bottle of water in a plastic bag.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Botchamaniac45 said:


>


Jack has the misfortune of being an attractive man but half of his expressions aren't the most flattering, are they? I think it's rather endearing, though...


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

dem locker rooms back in the day :woolcock


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Tardbasher12 said:


>


lel at that fan in the ring with Bryan, Cena and Show.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Don't worry guys, it's just cranberry juice #PG #ForTheKids


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

:cena4 :bryan2


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Sazer Ramon said:


> I don't get it. There aren't any pipes, weed or lighters in this pic. He's got a fucking bottle of water in a plastic bag.


Read OP's post and follow the reddit link.

I don't normally get this annoyed, but the OP's comment got under my skin because he sounded really serious. I could be over-reacting though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cleavage said:


>


THAT NO GOOD HEINOUS MONSTER :jr


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Brock powering through a young Randy Orton.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


The whole family is fucked lol.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> And this is why wrestling fans shouldn't be allowed to take pics of WWE stars. fpalm
> 
> The story went from "Hey Randy, can I take your pic?" to "he was checking out pipes" which went to "must have gotten a doctor's card to smoke marijuana".
> 
> I'm an ex-smoker but I still like looking at Zippo's and will buy a good one if I see it. Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with you people?


I just posted what I read on reddit, so I'm not changing any stories. Yeah I questioned if he got a medicinal card but why is that a big deal? I'm sure a lot of wrestlers have gotten cards, I know I would.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

superfudge said:


> Brock powering through a young Randy Orton.


:mark: :mark: :mark:


swagger_ROCKS said:


>





















Cleavage said:


>


THE CARNAGE! THE CARNAGE! LINDA HAS JUST BEEN DELICATELY LOWERED TO THE GROUND! BAH GAWD!!!








STUNNER! STUNNER! LINDA AVOIDS THE STUNNER BUT IS STILL KNOCKED OUT BY STONE COLD'S B.O.! BAH GAWD!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


:vince3:vince2:vince6


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


>


wow bryan looks taller than punk in that pic :vince2


----------



## C.M.Punk93 (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

xD7oom said:


>


someone should add a mario mushroom in the middle


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I despise Alex Riley so this is amazing to me.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

PalladiumL said:


> wow bryan looks taller than punk in that pic :vince2


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Rocky Mark said:


> more importantly, why would anyone take a picture of the wrestler all by himself ? I'd understand taking a picture with him to keep it as a memory and showing it to friends, but a picture of the wrestler alone, just standing there ? it's just weird


I don't think there was anyone in there...you don't want to make the guy wait for someone else to come in just so you can take their picture, especially when you're working.



Arcturus said:


> ..What do you mean?, he isn't disrespecting himself?...


Flair>Bret. Easily. Any fucking day of the week. Also Owen>Bret.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## WTFrandyortonomg (Nov 9, 2013)

Cleavage said:


>


Dis is disturbing very much.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

BLEU said:


>


Brilliant.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Brilliant.


Bout time :clap

:faint: holy shit at that Brock Lesnar choke slam :lmao


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

xD7oom said:


>


I love them


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Brilliant.


So if China makes ours, and we make theirs, does Canada make China's? :lol



Gunnar II said:


> Bray TNA[/IMG]


Nope, you're right on time bud!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Never gets old.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Genius.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

GOAT vs Goat


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Dean Ambroke


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

DERP


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ROUSEY said:


> Orton Joke[/IMG]


Johnny Bravo Cameo! :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Gunnar II said:


>


Steph sure has a thing for slapping, huh? :hunter


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

ROUSEY said:


>


I don't get it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Love how this is called "Sexual Chocolate Approves".


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

JhnCna619 said:


> I don't get it.


he forgot his line


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Rocky Mark said:


> he forgot his line


It could also double as a joke about his entrances/general way...of...speaking....while he....is in the....ring.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

p862011 said:


>


If it wasn't for the Green Beans, I would say that was Big Poppa Pump Daffney was wanting.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> This is hilarious.


Ric Flair & Hulk Hogan > bret hart aka bitter hart.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That Flair drawing. :lmao


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


The Rock waxes his eyebrows and he got boob surgery but is a tough guy.

Shawn Michaels was a pretty boy dancing in leather who grows a mean beard and hunts and kills.

I never thought they would be that different from their gimmick, if anything they should've had Rock dancing and HBK being the tough *******.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry, just love this pic because of the stars that are in this row.










Top Tier talent. Also love Rock and HHH's mutual respect.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sorry, just love this pic because of the stars that are in this row.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL at Taker's Nokia cell phone


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

No idea who the guy in blue is but I saw this on twitter and it had me rolling.










The positioning is just so perfect. :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

VS









Title match at WrestleMania 31!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sorry, just love this pic because of the stars that are in this row.
> 
> 
> Top Tier talent. Also love Rock and HHH's mutual respect.


Where is the Top Tier talent there? I can only see HHH 8*D


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Choke2Death said:


> No idea who the guy in blue is but I saw this on twitter and it had me rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a vid online of the dude getting knocked out, pretty graphic.
just go to Youtube and search "NY Arizona".


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

bme said:


> There's a vid online of the dude getting knocked out, pretty graphic.
> just go to Youtube and search "NY Arizona".


That vid was insane, dude was talking big but got his ass handed to him. :lmao:lmao:lmao the pic thou


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

A-C-P said:


>


Wonder if Vince got the 'blue dot' idea from that Simpson episode....


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Larfleeze (Jan 8, 2014)

JhnCna619 said:


> I don't get it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_This happened after tonight's SD tapings, Cena/Shield took on The Wyatts._


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

s i Ç said:


> _This happened after tonight's SD tapings, Cena/Shield took on The Wyatts._


Cena quite literally ruins everything he touches.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Big Wiggle said:


> Cena quite literally ruins everything he touches.


This was after the taping was over so let's all relax.


----------



## thatswascool (Jul 7, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


u got video mate?i cant find the video on youtube


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## mobyomen (May 3, 2007)




----------



## mobyomen (May 3, 2007)

Bummed I'm not making the trip to Wrestlemania XXX next weekend. But Going to 2 Manias in a row was pretty damn cool!


----------



## ZeDude (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## mobyomen (May 3, 2007)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

lmao natty cant dance.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

thatswascool said:


> u got video mate?i cant find the video on youtube


----------



## TuffestOut (Mar 26, 2014)

Ultimate warrior was the GOAT hands down


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## WTFrandyortonomg (Nov 9, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


>


this is hilarius


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Tardbasher12 said:


>


Would buy.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..When Eva Marie talked about "All Red Everywhere" she weren't lying....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


>


:lmao I love the part where he says there is plenty of other good stuff on TV, the Divas match is on the screen


----------



## alliscrazy (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> ..When Eva Marie talked about "All Red Everywhere" she weren't lying....
> 
> 
> Super Huge Tampon[/img]


:batista4:edge:cena5unk5:kobe4



PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Let Punk Go[/YOUTUBE]


I think that guy might sing it better than.. umm.. whoever it was that sung it start with.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Dannylad777 (Nov 24, 2013)

How do you lot get these great edit pictures from


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Botchamaniac45 said:


>


Can we please remain this the Funny Pictures Thread again so we don't have pointless pictures like this?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

s i Ç said:


> _This happened after tonight's SD tapings, Cena/Shield took on The Wyatts._


:no::no::no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Backstory on that Wal Mart picture?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

JhnCna619 said:


> Backstory on that Wal Mart picture?


No idea, saw it on some website lol


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Where did the gif come from, though? Nothing happens in that video.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## Austin-316 (Dec 29, 2011)

Somebody please tell me does John Cena have a stunt double for renders????










^WTF CENA^

Too much makeup/ eye liner? Too much photoshop? Just got done dying eyebrows? What is the deal with this?

And LOL @ Faroog Big E


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Sheiky Baby gonna fuck dat ass and make her humble.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Whats '' about that Taker picture? I dont get it


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Where did the gif come from, though? Nothing happens in that video.


They showed the take with the shelf falling on the recent 'Countdown' show about bloopers on the WWE Network


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Austin-316 said:


> Too much makeup/ eye liner? Too much photoshop? Just got done dying eyebrows? What is the deal with this?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

DAMN IT why is the gif not working in my avatar???


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

TheGMofGods said:


> DAMN IT why is the gif not working in my avatar???


You need a premium subscription


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Damien said:


> You need a premium subscription


Really? They changed it again?! DAMN IT!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

Bray Wyatts Father?


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Hogan joining the nWo


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Gunnar II said:


> Hogan joining the nWo


from which show did you get this ? this is seriously epic


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> Really? They changed it again?! DAMN IT!


Non-Premiums can use avi's up to 70kb whereas Premium Members can have avi's up to around 700kb


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Rocky Mark said:


> from which show did you get this ? this is seriously epic


Unbelievable Backstabs Network exclusive. Though it looks like it's post-edited from different footage to make the Hogan turn seem even more epic.

Edit: Oh yah, it's definitely footage from other videos. The match was in front of the old style steel barricades, the last kid in the gif (one with tassles) was leaning on a modern padded barricade). WWE .. revising history again


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

^^^ lol, at the NWO gif. I can only imagine the same thing would happen if Cena turned heel.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Gunnar II said:


>


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

LethalWeapon000 said:


>


THAT'S THE WALL! THAT'S THE WALL, BROTHER!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Chrome said:


>


What is show ? 
Baby don't bury me, 
Don't bury me, no more.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

why2cj said:


>


TNA should do a storyline with Angelina stalking Samuel Shaw.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


> TNA should do a storyline with Angelina stalking Samuel Shaw.


:lol That would be all kinds of creepy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Where did the gif come from, though? Nothing happens in that video.


it's from the WWE network Countdown show, Biggest Blunders


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

CM QUITTER sign are allowed :ti


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

how many kg is this ?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Riddle101 said:


> ^^^ lol, at the NWO gif. I can only imagine the same thing would happen if Cena turned heel.


It's never gonna happen though.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

friggin dying at some of the shit in the previous 2 pages.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

why2cj said:


>


Dear god Angelina's face:argh:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

WTF


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> WTF


XPAC :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Is it just me or does Velvet Sky come off as white trash?


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

JhnCna619 said:


> Is it just me or does Velvet Sky come off as white trash?


It's you. You focus on the wrong things in life.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm assuming Velvet just like Kelly were lucky wrestling entertainment scouted them in time before adult xxx entertainment did.


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

Arcturus said:


>


Anybody know, what movie is that?


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

MikeTO said:


> Anybody know, what movie is that?


Event Horizon


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

StanStansky said:


> Event Horizon


Thanks


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

:lmao at that Nitro fan getting his ass kicked by Savage. There were a lot of them who used to jump the barricade and get in the ring.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

^ What a man whore.

BTW, Who's the blonde between Lita and AJ?


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Arcturus said:


>


:hbk1


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

hobo bryan's wwe championship


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


lol they gave Shawn Michaels his receding hairline


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> Unbelievable Backstabs Network exclusive. Though it looks like it's post-edited from different footage to make the Hogan turn seem even more epic.
> 
> Edit: Oh yah, it's definitely footage from other videos. The match was in front of the old style steel barricades, the last kid in the gif (one with tassles) was leaning on a modern padded barricade). WWE .. revising history again


I don't know, you can't really tell what barricade he's leaning on from the gif, it kinda looks like the steel to me

the kid is wearing Warrior bands on his arm though

it just looks real interesting (the reactions, not the kid), to find stuff like that from almost 20 years ago in a WCW vault


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy shit, so this is why Ziggler is getting buried....


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

This is John Lena not Cena


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 17, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I'm assuming Velvet just like Kelly were lucky wrestling entertainment scouted them in time before adult xxx entertainment did.


Lucky for them, not for us.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Kids Choice Awards


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

slow down Don't Worry Be Happy, and it sounds like Andre the Giant is singing it. Mind = blown.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Meanwhile, at a WWE Live Event...


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

DGenerationMC said:


>


Where can I find the full video of this?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> slow down Don't Worry Be Happy, and it sounds like Andre the Giant is singing it. Mind = blown.


 that is amazing


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## LegendKiller98 (Apr 5, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


>


I actually like the IWC MANIA


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Foreseeing the future


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Wagg said:


> :lmao at that Nitro fan getting his ass kicked by Savage. There were a lot of them who used to jump the barricade and get in the ring.


:lel Randy grounded his ass ASAP.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Found this on Tumblr earlier.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lel Randy grounded his ass ASAP.


yeah, 1997 was a crazy year in terms of fans jumping the barricade and getting their asses kicked.















 - this is from 1998 or 99






there were more but i can't find them anymore.





 this is from a SummerSlam... Taker awesome as always and didn't kicked his ass


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

CM Punk, DB and Cesar 'dog whisperer' Millan as a referee? Not a bad photo


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


That's actually pretty cool.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

p862011 said:


>


lol repped


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Raven getting attacked by the fan always makes me laugh because of the scream. Like to think it's him doing it


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>


best gif on the thread


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Jim Cornette said the botch at Wrestlemania was the first time he's seen Brock miss the shooting star press. Its scary seeing a 280lbs man capable of doing this, Jesus.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Wagg said:


> this is from a SummerSlam... Taker awesome as always and didn't kicked his ass


That wasn't a fan, it was Bob Orton and was part of the finish of the match


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

LEL! Took a break then so didn't knew. :lmao


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

Tobit said:


>


Amazing. Wonder how Val Venis was feeling after that aha.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

i dont get it... :sad:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

So this is how WWE books Drake Younger, getting beat up by Ryback.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

being thick and beautiful is not allowed in the WWE :genius


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lol at the HHH shoes and place for a date. HHH beats DB, and the jokes will be in full force post MANIA.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

:HHH







:austin


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

One step closer to becoming Dean Wyatt.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

-


----------



## KozmicLuis (Mar 3, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


You know how all those people compare Bryan with Benoit, right? I'm afraid to think what they're thinking of this GIF.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

chronoxiong said:


>


Looks like Miz has some huge ass mole on his face.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Londrick said:


> Looks like Miz has some huge ass mole on his face.


Lol, it does, but if you look closely it's actually the micset.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


She got it and a ring too.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Lesnar fan guy


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

^ damn that's scary :lmao



HHHGame78 said:


> She got it and a ring too.


lol good for her.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

BURY THE VANILLA MIDGET


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-divas/the-steamiest-day-off-ever-photos

parody of divas day off (April Fools Joke)


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Last night's RAW was kinda weird...they let Swagger shine a bit instead of Cesaro for once.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Then and Now:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Gunnar II said:


> Lesnar fan guy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: big pic


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Article about Pro Wrestlers who look like (old) members from Metallic. :

http://ultimateclassicrock.com/pro-wrestlers-who-look-like-metallica/


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

checkcola said:


>


This guy is an idiot for not showing his personality on-screen. No idea how this stuff, his twitter and what he is on TV are so different ...


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> This guy is an idiot for not showing his personality on-screen. No idea how this stuff, his twitter and what he is on TV are so different ...


Maybe it's not his fault? Maybe WWE doesn't let him do it?


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> This guy is an idiot for not showing his personality on-screen. No idea how this stuff, his twitter and what he is on TV are so different ...


The wwe would make him a comedy gimmick guy in 1 months .


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Reaper Jones said:


> This guy is an idiot for not showing his personality on-screen. No idea how this stuff, his twitter and what he is on TV are so different ...


I can't even remember the last time Big E got TV mic-time or even a backstage angle, but whenever he appears on the JBL & Cole Show or has an App promo, he invariably brings a goofy charisma that is 100% more interesting than the generic strongman character WWE portray him as. He's not exactly the Rock (then again, who is?), but let him be himself and you have a legitimate uppercarder waiting to happen.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Batista can be funny? :O


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rock making the heels look like a million bucks


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Who's that with Ziggler?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Slient Alarm said:


> Who's that with Ziggler?


Emma. They've worked several house shows together.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

He is smashin DAT ASS already? :lmao :lmao

Lucky dolph.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

^
What is the point of that picture? Like actually?


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> scumbag mcmahon facebook pictures


I find it hilarious that I go to that facebook page, and 6 hours ago (when this was posted here) there are a handfull of comments hating on Bryan.

Doesn't take you guys long does it?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Rock making the heels look like a million bucks


People's Elbow to the Game's controller?


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## JusticeWaffle (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The Manowarrior said:


> Maybe it's not his fault? Maybe WWE doesn't let him do it?


I find that hard to believe now that Wyatt is writing his own promos and The Shield have a great deal of creative freedom (with all three getting decent mic time). They're all from the same crop so I fail to see why the WWE would free up a few stars while restrict others. Especially one they've trusted with the IC belt for so long. 



Xderby said:


> The wwe would make him a comedy gimmick guy in 1 months .


Not necessarily. I think he has the right stuff to be able to pull of a non-serious, fun character while still being a legit threat. 



Marrow said:


> I can't even remember the last time Big E got TV mic-time or even a backstage angle, but whenever he appears on the JBL & Cole Show or has an App promo, he invariably brings a goofy charisma that is 100% more interesting than the generic strongman character WWE portray him as. He's not exactly the Rock (then again, who is?), but let him be himself and you have a legitimate uppercarder waiting to happen.


It's been a while I agree. But he did get his opportunities at ring side which imo he kinda messed up by being overly robotic and trying to get over as a good guy, I just wanna hug and love everybody kind of babyface. His handshake attempt with Christian at the end of that #1 contender match was a cringeworthy acting performance from a timing standpoint. 

It's probably a combination of the WWE restricting him, or him not having enough confidence in his own quirkiness to get him over with the audience.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Rock making the heels look like a million bucks


By just lying down and letting them graffiti him? Hell, I can do that.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh Sheikie, you never disappoint. :


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

LEL at Sheiky Baby. :lmao


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

superfudge said:


> By just lying down and letting them graffiti him? Hell, I can do that.


Im fairly certain he was stretchered out the building after this, not only does he look dead on the mat, but he sold it for time afterwards.

Compare that to todays standards, where Cena would pop up after 5 seconds, kiss some children and walk away looking better than the heels.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Holy crap, I love Sheik's Twitter. Humbling jabronis, 140 characters at a time.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Skeik with that subtlety :jordan


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This was pretty sweet, tbh.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

i loved the faces Harper and Rowan made while looking at him with that mask. XD


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Lots of cool photos here. 
http://www.wwe.com/shows/wrestlemania/wrestlemania-like-youve-never-seen-it-before-photos



















lol events like Axxess have come a looong way since the old days.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

virus21 said:


>


Don't drink and meme.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Don't drink and meme.


I know right, especially since it seemed he pretty clearly said "were sat down"



Ham and Egger said:


> press conference[/IMG]


In all fairness, it isn't that far from what it was anyway.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

superfudge said:


> By just lying down and letting them graffiti him? Hell, I can do that.


Dude, look at the way his arms and legs are positioned. Can't remember too correctly, but I think he sold a hammer to the back. :lel


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Cena taking off the sheep mask.

Shades of Dexter.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

It's pretty old but still as funny as the first time. :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Damien said:


>


By God, all I can look at are his kneecaps...I'm grateful most of the talent wears kneepads.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This was pretty sweet, tbh.


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

need more of this side of Cena


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

^No fuckin way.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


>


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


>


No, that's actually how everyone saw it. Except for the smarks on here of course.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> No, that's actually how no one ever saw it. Except for me in my mom's basement of course.


 *fix'd*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This was pretty sweet, tbh.


That was an epic shot.

He has such a heel face, though. :lol No pun intended.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


>


He's gonna win next year royal ruumble and main event mania smh fpalm fpalm


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

I just realised a friend of mine looks just like Wade Fuckin Barrett


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Which one? I'm not seeing it. At all.


----------



## wow2222 (Apr 22, 2013)

King Of Zydeco said:


> Which one? I'm not seeing it. At all.


The one in the middle  spitting image


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

King Of Zydeco said:


> Which one? I'm not seeing it. At all.


The one on the right.Is it just me? Reminds me of the early Barrett days


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragzila said:


> The one on the right.Is it just me? Reminds me of the early Barrett days



No, I definitely can see the features in the face. They could be brothers.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


>


you realize his hand is covering up the word rehab

:cool2


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

who's that guy? ^


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Crozer said:


> who's that guy? ^


Snitsky?


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


>


Would mark


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Snitsky comes back to help Wyatts beat Cena. Snitsky becomes 4th member of the family.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

https://twitter.com/TripleH/status/451817325449056256


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Tweet from Trips, don't know how to embed. 

https://twitter.com/TripleH/status/451817325449056256


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I think Daniel Bryan should use this "hairstyle", for lack of a better term, when he wrestles. He looks like a badass with it


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> https://twitter.com/TripleH/status/451817325449056256


ahahahaha.... PWND over X9000!!!


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:lmao god damn it.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Gunnar II said:


>


Ouch...


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Gunnar II said:


>


OHH DAAAAMN :hunter 

unk3


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


>


Oh god, he's coming back to punt Lita into the crowd during her HoF induction speech.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ratman said:


> Awkward Bathroom Orton[/IMG]


Randy looks like he wanted to RKO that kid right in that bathroom :lol
:rko2


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Let's Mess With Texas[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ratman said:


>


People like that little ****** flat out suck. Give people some privacy.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Gunnar II said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Gunnar II said:


>


BY GAWD KING! STINGER IS IN THE WWE!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I hate shit like that. I can understand people getting star struck or flustered around celebrities, but taking voyeuristic pictures of them because you're too scared to ask politely for one when they're just going about their business is incredibly rude and just really fucking weird.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Ratman said:


>


What a spaz lol.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

#dealwithit said:


> I hate shit like that. I can understand people getting star struck or flustered around celebrities, but taking voyeuristic pictures of them because you're too scared to ask politely for one when they're just going about their business is incredibly rude and just really fucking weird.


^ This, it's goddamn disgusting and dehumanizing. Even if I were to go out to eat and see Swagger there, I'm not gonna flipping creep on him and interrupt him during his meal. It's just plain rude. But once you get to taking pictures of people in the BATHROOM is when you've crossed over from being a jackass to a complete and utter disgusting human being. 

Have some decency. Ask them for a picture later. Be polite. *Treat them like humans, not commodities.*


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hunter next to his graveyards (Axxess)


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> ^ This, it's goddamn disgusting and dehumanizing. Even if I were to go out to eat and see Swagger there, I'm not gonna flipping creep on him and interrupt him during his meal. It's just plain rude. But once you get to taking pictures of people in the BATHROOM is when you've crossed over from being a jackass to a complete and utter disgusting human being.
> 
> Have some decency. Ask them for a picture later. Be polite. *Treat them like humans, not commodities.*


Calling a kid a disgusting human being for taking a picture is a bit extreme :lmao

He's just being rude and his parent probably never taught him manners.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Even if I were to go out to eat and see Swagger there, I'm not gonna flipping creep on him and interrupt him during his meal.





Jack Thwagger said:


> The biggest and most obnoxious Jack Swagger mark you will ever meet.


:jericho2


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


>




Fuck yes SANDOW!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


I know this is horrible, BUT:

All I can see is Sandow throwing the $10 bills at the homeless person and yelling YOUR WELCOME!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> :jericho2


*????*

I adore Swagger, duh. But I respect him as a professional and as a human being. I'm not going to violate his personal space or his privacy. I don't know him personally, but I respect what he does professionally and he seems like a good dude.

Marking for someone =/= being a creeper. What the hell is your goddamn problem? Because I'm a huge fan of someone I don't respect them? Where's the logic in that? Think before you open your ignorant ass mouth. That's like saying every CM Punk mark who defends him is going to gang up on him as soon as they see him in public.



El Capitano said:


> Calling a kid a disgusting human being for taking a picture is a bit extreme :lmao
> 
> He's just being rude and his parent probably never taught him manners.


Yeah, no, the kid is at least 14. If he can have an expensive ass smartphone to take inappropriate pictures with, then he's mature enough to know when to use it. God, I hate my generation. He IS a little goddamn creep and there's no excuse for violating someone's privacy. It's not even manners, it's being a goddamn respectful person.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Ratman said:


>


I wonder how awkward the moment following the picture was. Randy clearly sees the kid is taking a picture. Did the kid just run out of the bathroom without saying anything? :|


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

you can tell that randy motherfucked the kid after the picture was taken


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

The older dude is also looking at his phone so he likely took a creeper picture too. I hope Randy RKO'd both of them afterwards.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *????*
> 
> I adore Swagger, duh. But I respect him as a professional and as a human being. I'm not going to violate his personal space or his privacy. I don't know him personally, but I respect what he does professionally and he seems like a good dude.
> 
> Marking for someone =/= being a creeper. What the hell is your goddamn problem? Because I'm a huge fan of someone I don't respect them? Where's the logic in that? Think before you open your ignorant ass mouth. That's like saying every CM Punk mark who defends him is going to gang up on him as soon as they see him in public.


WAT DA HEYELL IS UR GODDAM PR0BL3M? 

Just fucking with you. You think I am going to read that shit and take it seriously when I wasn't serious in the first place? You even negged me!


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> I know this is horrible, BUT:
> 
> All I can see is Sandow throwing the $10 bills at the homeless person and yelling YOUR WELCOME!












came to my mind hah


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> WAT DA HEYELL IS UR GODDAM PR0BL3M?
> 
> Just fucking with you. You think I am going to read that shit and take it seriously when I wasn't serious in the first place? You even negged me!


I negged you because you were being a pretentious twat. Huh, imagine that getting red rep because you're being annoying...neg me back and stop bitching.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I negged you because you were being a pretentious twat. Huh, imagine that getting red rep because you're being annoying...neg me back and stop bitching.


You negged me because you thought I was serious, which I wasn't. You also wrote that elaborate response... when I wasn't serious.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> You negged me because you thought I was serious, which I wasn't. You also wrote that elaborate response... when I wasn't serious.


With how ignorant, rude, and stupid fans of anything on any forum can exist, how am I supposed to know? Besides, I highly doubt you would go out of your way to make a stupid jab at me when I don't even know/or have talked with you on a normal basis. I called you on being dumb and you backpedalled. Regardless, this is the picture thread, post pictures and stop complaining or adding in your unnecessary b/s unless it's a comment on a legitimate picture.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> With how ignorant, rude, and stupid fans of anything on any forum can exist, how am I supposed to know? Besides, I highly doubt you would go out of your way to make a stupid jab at me when I don't even know/or have talked with you on a normal basis. I called you on being dumb and you backpedalled. Regardless, this is the picture thread, post pictures and stop complaining or adding in your unnecessary b/s unless it's a comment on a legitimate picture.


You highly doubt it? Guess what? I did.
Also, how are you supposed to know? Well, my comment was pretty irrational in the first place.
Kind of... an indication there.

Also, you called me out on being dumb? Hmmm. Quite ironic coming from the person who took my initial post literally and still couldn't understand I was not being serious after I responded to you.

Also, you don't know what backpedaling or complaining is.
Remember, you complained about my post. :lmao

Hehe. Not really giving you an angry response like you did, just refuting your points which gave me a lovely chuckle.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

^ Can you all please stop? ugh


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Sure man ^


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Take it to the jobber thread guys


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

OMGeno said:


> I wonder how awkward the moment following the picture was. Randy clearly sees the kid is taking a picture. Did the kid just run out of the bathroom without saying anything? :|


Orton handcuffed the kid to anything available and punt the man while the kid's watching. :mark::mark:


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

Wagg said:


> Spoiler: Unless you want to see The animal


Almost exactly what I was thinking when I watched it.

Trips: Show me the animal! 
Tista: You wanna see the animal?!
Trips: Show me! 
Tista: -Strips down his wrestling tights- 


OH GOD WHY.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

OMGeno said:


> I wonder how awkward the moment following the picture was. :|


RKO from outta nowhere, vintage Orton. :cole3


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

rouge said:


>


The fact that we can't see The Miz's hand scares me.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

so fucking stupid to see people acting like they won the fucking lottery or to cry over a predetermined win.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

I fucking hated that moment when that old movie star beat the face of the company...


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Wagg said:


> so fucking stupid to see people acting like they won the fucking lottery or to cry over a predetermined win.



Why the fuck do you even watch?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I can't imagine what the hell WWE would want with Snitsky in 2014, but I'll be damned if he isn't a guilty pleasure. I doubt the "letter" has anything to do with him appearing on-screen in any fashion (unless he's going to have a small segment with Lita at the HoF), but I'm :mark:ing at the thought anyway.


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

superfudge said:


> By just lying down and letting them graffiti him? Hell, I can do that.


"catch a tag" on him. not "graffiti" him.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

rouge said:


> Skeik with that subtlety :jordan



OH man. Kurt's reenactment of his 1996 Olympic Gold Medal Ceremony was an excellent moment in Raw Is War history


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

ashes11 said:


>


Damn. Beer was $7.00 in 2000? Fucking arenas have been raping people forever


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

This is in the window of a diner in lower Manhattan. I'm not going to say where because I don't anyone to fuck it up. I imagine it has been there since at latest the 1996 Survivor Series


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Vince snapping a pic of his 'Mania stage


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

It wasn't just an accidental glimpse on a panning camera, or a sign that happened to be there in the shot. They intentionally showed it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TJQ said:


>


YOU GOTTA BE MOTHER FUCKING KIDDING ME :wall

we finally got a Canadian star that's gonna represent us to the fullest.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

WM31


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

xDD said:


>


"Weed on a Pole Match" :lmao










I love how much Batista is being a good sport about everything. Dude is just a natural heel and knows it.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SideTableDrawer said:


>


Ryback and Curtis Axel... Wrestling Superstars! :jay2


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Ryback and Curtis Axel... Wrestling Superstars! :jay2


Insert virgil Please


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Why hasn't there been a "Go Home HHH, Your Drunk" gif from when he was stumbling around on Raw.


----------



## morgan521 (Aug 29, 2013)

yeah


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Rey just posted this on his instagram. unk


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

^^^ A cardboard cutout of CM Punk?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

My god, how tall is taker  ?


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

^Around 6'8"


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

He signed an urn earlier. :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


>


Tim White appearance. Haven't seen him since the suicide storyline.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

CM PUNK HAS JUST BEEN SPOTTED AT NEW ORLEANS AIRPORT


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

^ :lmao @the HHH arena-shovel


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

^ :mark:


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:sad:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark: :rock


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Things are getting wild at NO, I see.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

He's here! :mark::dazzler :cornettevince$


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


>


Is that Christian I see behind them?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TheGMofGods said:


> Is that Christian I see behind them?


I think it just may be. Gotta love the random walk by :lol


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

THE ROCK AND STONE COLD


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Gunnar II said:


> Miz's Dad[/IMG]


Oh so nooow he shows some emotion! :lol


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lol I need the vid for this.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Things you find on tumblr ...


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

cactus_jack22 said:


>


Pretty sweet quality. Is this a still off the Network stream?


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Reaper Jones said:


> Pretty sweet quality. Is this a still off the Network stream?


yep


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Gunnar II said:


> [


:lmao


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:damn


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I liked how Lita Dressed 








Zeb Colter LOL








How About 2015


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Paul London LMAO


----------



## KozmicLuis (Mar 3, 2014)

lol, tumblr


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This makes me a little sad, since the inevitable disbandment is coming either tonight or tomorrow.

Still laughing at two grown ass men taking a selfie together, though, lol


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Is that Del Rio behind them?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Still laughing at two grown ass men taking a selfie together, though, lol


Then you must really love :selfie


----------



## StraigtEdgeSaviour (Apr 6, 2014)

xvampmanx said:


> Is that Del Rio behind them?


Nope, it's another foreign fanatic preparing his US invasion...


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Gunnar II said:


>


The GOAT has returned! Put Daddy Miz in the Triple Threat!


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Sting's favorite number is apparently 31

http://instagram.com/p/mdWTqEHkei/#



p862011 said:


>


Vince to Carlito.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

:bryan3 :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

That's the same WWE title design as current,except center plate is replaced with 2K logo(for the annual WM Axxess video game tourney). The point is that the title looks great with a different center plate than the current one. I hope WWE does reconsider the current design and modifies it slightly, even just having a graphic behind the current logo(like the WHC design being behind the WWE logo) would be cool.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

They need to just bring back the Eagle.


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Can't wait to see his speech remixed with EC3's theme song


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> AAHHHHHHH[/IMG]
> 
> Things you find on tumblr ...


My eyes, My eyes! Make it stop


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## TakersStreak22 (Apr 4, 2014)

Audio fixed !!!!!!!? Thank u !!!


----------



## Hartwich (Dec 17, 2012)

How About 2015[/QUOTE]

Not in a quadrillion years.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SoupBro said:


>


That had to hurt, seriously had to hurt.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Cyon said:


>


Mark Out guy face is pricelss.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

He's all grown up


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

p862011 said:


>


:lmao Man, I miss Carlito.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

that fucking reaction gif :lmao :lmao :lmao so surreal.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

.
that secret handshark..


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Gunnar II said:


> He's all grown up


oh shit :lmao


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Gunnar II said:


> He's all grown up


That black man will now become an IWC meme legend.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

apokalypse said:


> .
> that secret handshark..


:mark:


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

rip fandango


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

So evil, sadistic, the devil incarnate...and had his wife's and three little daughter's initials on his elbow pad and trunks...










Aww, cute!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

It sounds like he's saying muppet at times.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

p862011 said:


>


So Triple H became Shao Kahn?


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

virus21 said:


> So Triple H became Shao Kahn?


I personally feel like he was invoking his inner General Kael.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

virus21 said:


> So Triple H became Shao Kahn?


thats what I thought when I first saw this on the net


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

Cyon said:


>


Even the Brock Lesnar Guy can't believe it haha!


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Much better.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Much better.


:mark: lol


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Notice the cup size difference...


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

So... Nikki was the face there? :cena4


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

PalladiumL said:


>


Someone needs to take the clip of them staring down and dub it with the Rock and Hogan crowd response.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

PalladiumL said:


> :lol


And then he tried covering his ass by calling his source a "fraud" and it got more and more embarrassing as the night progressed.

Why is it that he has not threatened to blow the whistle on his source? 

Exactly.

:banderas


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

kada kada


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

This crazy motherfucker.

:ti


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Someone needs to get Sandra the Seamstress because that jacket is a travesty.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Dat Mountain Dew


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Tobit said:


> And then he tried covering his ass by calling his source a "fraud" and it got more and more embarrassing as the night progressed.
> 
> Why is it that he has not threatened to blow the whistle on his source?
> 
> ...


How many other predictions was he wrong on?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

TheGMofGods said:


> How many other predictions was he wrong on?


almost all of them.

‏@DolphinsReddit 22h
I contacted my source but have received no response. As far as I'm concerned he's a fucking fraud. I will get to the bottom of this.

‏@DolphinsReddit 22h
For what it's worth, my source gave me John Cena. But I have no faith in this asshole, win or lose. He has A LOT of explaining to do.

‏@DolphinsReddit 22h
Evidently my source has been feeding me outright bullshit on the biggest stage. No words for this.
Expand 

@DolphinsReddit 21h
Still no word from my source. Flat out despicable behavior. Obviously, I was told Undertaker would win and extend his WM streak to 22-0.

‏@DolphinsReddit 20h
For the record, my source gave me Randy Orton as the main event winner. However, I have reason to believe they have been deceptive.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

History repeating itself!


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## SolarKhan (Apr 1, 2006)

p862011 said:


>


This is how I want to show up to software development job interviews...lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

@ T-Viper

Lmao reminds me of that guy at Tribute to the Troops during Bryan's entrance.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

SolarKhan said:


> This is how I want to show up to software development job interviews...lol


"So, your resume here says you have some C++ experience......"


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

T-Viper said:


> bored chick[/IMG]


0 fucks given :lol
And the Usos have one of the better crowd interaction entrances!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> History repeating itself!


Let's hope not


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why am I so giddy over this?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

If they ever combine the titles, it should be something like this:








(The WHC design is in the background of the WWE logo)


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Bo has such a punchable face


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 17, 2010)

TJQ said:


> Bo has such a punchable face


When I first saw his promo on Raw last night I thought it was an advertisement for some special olympics charity the WWE was involved in.


----------



## JC10 (May 11, 2013)

When i look at Bryan shirt...










I see The Big Show!










Is it just me? If freaks me out.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Bryan to TNA????


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

More:
http://memecrunch.com/meme/30LTZ/th...e-broken-by-someone-who-deserves-it/image.png
http://memecrunch.com/meme/30LYP/th...-for-any-significant-length-of-time/image.png


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

wkdsoul said:


> Bryan to TNA????


pfft the venue wouldnt be anywhere near that big


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Sports_Entertained said:


>



whenever I see warrior he just keeps reminding me of Deathstroke(Slade) from Arrow.


----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


REKD


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

dxbender said:


> If they ever combine the titles, it should be something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this word gets thrown around a lot but, that would look really prestigious.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Wrestlemania 50 Main Event


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> Bryan to TNA????


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Hawkke said:


>


(Y)


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

they should put him on the cover of the new one as a tribute


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


I have so got the image in my head now.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

feel like it's a good time to share this..and it's a good watch.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Rocky Mark said:


>



I think Warrior knew he was dying, he's shot down HoF before and now he accepts and fixes some old problems with people then ask for a moment on Raw where he gave us that rather foreshadowing speech. I think he knew his time was near. RIP.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


Fucking epic.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Mick Foley's Daughter Noelle backstage with Paige At Raw


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Heidenreich has competition:


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

p862011 said:


> Mick Foley's Daughter Noelle backstage with Paige At Raw


Did Paige borrow Mysterio's white contact lenses or something? Something off going on with her eyes.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

:HHH2 Ya give a vanilla midget tha belt and look what happens!


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Wrestlemania 50 Main Event


Damn they are pretty good! I like how realistic it was by having the one in jorts win.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Wrestlemania 50 Main Event











:cena3


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

jacobdaniel said:


>


I'm done


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Wrestlemania 50 Main Event


Man those kids can fucking work!

I can't believe the kid in the yellow sold the AA on that hard floor. And the other kid locks up the STF tighter than Cena does, hahaha.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Wrestlemania 50 Main Event


Epic.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


That is truly amazing. Awesome.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BKKsoulcity said:


> I'm done


:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


Holy shit man, that is so epic.

I wish I could green rep ya but I can't PM/rep anyone anymore =\


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The True Believer said:


>


In a way, thats kind of sad


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

that Warrior and Savage pic is the greatest thing ever in wrestlingforums


----------



## JoeyPockets (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hope this works, sorry if it does not...

https://twitter.com/officialka4life/status/454056842591608832/photo/1


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

But Maven never beat Taker.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

JhnCna619 said:


> But Maven never beat Taker.



But I am afraid ive got some bad news
He did for the Hardcore title but with quite a bit of help....

Hope I didn't come across rude


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

JoeyPockets said:


>


:shiiit
I did not want to picture that.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The True Believer said:


>


Bo Dallas called, he'd like to tell you you're wrong.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Bo Dallas called, he'd like to tell you you're wrong.


"WWE" title.

Not developmental title. :genius


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The True Believer said:


> "WWE" title.
> 
> Not developmental title. :genius


Does it really matter? I was under the assumption people didn't realize how young he was...


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Does it really matter?* I was under the assumption people didn't realize how young he was...


Yes, because it means I'm right.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The True Believer said:


> Yes, because it means I'm right.


fpalm

Like I care? It's a stupid thing to even care about and the Diva's title means diddly squat anyways. Girl was better off at NXT.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Bo Dallas called, he'd like to tell you you're wrong.


If you want to come off as a smark you should've brought up Paige being the NXT women's champ instead.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

It was a cool looking trophy, till Swagger destroyed it!


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> fpalm
> 
> Like I care? It's a stupid thing to even care about and the Diva's title means diddly squat anyways. Girl was better off at NXT.


Well it certainly meant something to her.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## FlyingBear (Nov 30, 2013)

I made these for my facebook page a while ago, so that's why they have a link/watermark.
Btw, I don't use it anymore, so I'm not advertising.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## JC10 (May 11, 2013)

Awkward


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Morningstar said:


>


Someone took Rey's Legs


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Damien said:


>


Should have add brock vs punk and Brock vs Angle and Brock vs Big Show <3


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

posted by Sting on his facebook, it's from 1985, apparently just days before embarking a wrestling career together with Warrior


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> posted by Sting on his facebook, it's from 1985, apparently just days before embarking a wrestling career together with Warrior


Damn. Handsome men.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

I can't believe I'm the only one who noticed this...


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## teddygamer (Feb 18, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


>


WHAT THE HELL?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

teddygamer said:


> WHAT THE HELL?


If I remember correctly, it was a slight botch of a piledriver.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Wrestlemania 50 Main Event


:lmao They sell better than most of the roster--I legit let out an "ohhhhhh!" when the kid kicked the other one in the gut at 0:38ish.

And then I laughed at the kid calling the STF spot, just like :cena3


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

One of these things is not like the other one...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> One of these things is not like the other one...


Missing Shield?
Am correct right?
Did i get it correct?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> One of these things is not like the other one...


John Chena has no facial hair. It's pretty clear guys


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> :lmao They sell better than most of the roster--I legit let out an "ohhhhhh!" when the kid kicked the other one in the gut at 0:38ish.
> 
> And then I laughed at the kid calling the STF spot, just like :cena3


Wow, this match is amazing, and I'm seriously not joking. Yeah it's not a classic, but coming from two kids who I guess have no wrestling training is really great. HHH should definetely check this


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> One of these things is not like the other one...


No Lesnar?

And why the fuck's Ryback on there? And Sheamus?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

What about CM Punk. XD

This seems to be a tshirt made many months ago.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> What about CM Punk. XD
> 
> This seems to be a tshirt made many months ago.


You had 2 spoil it....

the idea was talk about everything but that.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

RaneGaming said:


> You had 2 spoil it....
> 
> the idea was talk about everything but that.


Just call me Bad News Barrett... :barrett


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pauldavidson1981 (Jun 26, 2007)

Emotion Blur said:


> :lmao They sell better than most of the roster--I legit let out an "ohhhhhh!" when the kid kicked the other one in the gut at 0:38ish.
> 
> And then I laughed at the kid calling the STF spot, just like :cena3


The bulldog spot was sick! It was like a well done match for Superstars!!!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Damien said:


>


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> One of these things is not like the other one...


Triple H's head looks bigger than everyone else.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ironcladd1 said:


> Triple H's head looks bigger than everyone else.


Of course it does :trips3 :trips2


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

The True Believer said:


>


I've got two bad news :

First, Brie can start to be scared........:gun:

Second, Summerslam 2014, ten years later, I see Bo Dallas defeating Bryan to become the youngest WWE World Heavyweght Champion. 





PS : in 3 years, edit my post, replace "defeating Bryan" by "found the title"


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

RFWHC said:


>


I'm sure if people keep trying these style of posts will stop coming across as horribly unfunny and incredibly contrived. 

Can't be long til one of them atleast gets a smile out of someone, 10-15 more at most.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Zig-Kick. said:


> I'm sure if people keep trying these style of posts will stop coming across as horribly unfunny and incredibly contrived.
> 
> Can't be long til one of them atleast gets a smile out of someone, 10-15 more at most.


Joke's on you b/c I usually get some sort of rep comment with a laughing smilie whenever I decide to post one of these stories from Kayfabe News ITT, which shows that people do indeed find them funny. Got one for this one, too, btw.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


>


shane mcmahon lol :trips


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

TheMenace said:


> More:
> http://memecrunch.com/meme/30LTZ/th...e-broken-by-someone-who-deserves-it/image.png
> http://memecrunch.com/meme/30LYP/th...-for-any-significant-length-of-time/image.png


Here, I made my own:










Kind of sad when you actually think about it.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> History repeating itself!


Exactly my thoughts, I think WWE's just gonna give him the exact same title run, so he will lose at a SummerSlam PPV...


----------



## southerncross412 (Jun 9, 2012)

To randy orton :troll


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## Ian Zandig Onita (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Damien said:


>


:lel


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

FlemmingLemming said:


>


RYDER: Uhm bro, if both of your hands are around my chin, then who's poking me in the back?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Good Guy HHH


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Steven Tyler's daughter just got this.... :argh:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

OMGeno said:


> Steven Tyler's daughter just got this.... :argh:


That's not _too _bad, it's just his face paint which embodies the Warrior spirit. 
For all the shit wrestling fans (and wrestlers *cough* A.J.) catch about their passion whether it be wearing t-shirts or getting tattoos, 
this chick obviously doesn't give a damn what people think of her UW calf tattoo and is in effect, repping being a wrestling fan in a big way.

Besides, it's not like this guy's or anything









That's just a giant Hulk Hogan on dude's back.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

The handsigns of the different eras.









oh and the great ones handsign :


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

^ should have thrown in the Kliq.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

MECCA1 said:


> The handsigns of the different eras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao look at what Iron Sheik just tweeted 
(sorry don't know how to post images)


http://instagram.com/p/mqQP6THkw_/


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao look at what Iron Sheik just tweeted
> (sorry don't know how to post images)
> 
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/mqQP6THkw_/


:lmao is :sheiky going to fuck her ass to?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn, chick is getting a lot of heat. lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Pancake tits? :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> Pancake tits? :lmao


Watch her on Dancing With the Stars, you'll get what he is talking about :heyman


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Zayn stealing my gimmick:touching and smelling girls hair. :lmao


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

These is how the WWE books jobber, and they still do it.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Fucking Cena no selling


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

They should have played this song after he defeated Undertaker :mark:.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Emma meeting Trish Stratus, 12 years later


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


All it needs is Punk and the IWC would go into total jizz meltdown if that ever happened.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

rouge said:


>


Either Hunter was feeling lonely yesterday or someone just got ribbed :lol

He no longer follows


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

for taker fans..


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## crissy (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

kendoo said:


>


Fandango Got Game!


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Punk is a better complete wrestler than all of them. Cesaro can't hold a fn microphone


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Punk is a better complete wrestler than all of them. Cesaro can't hold a fn microphone


fpalm


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

LegendSeeker said:


> fpalm


None of Daniel Bryan and Cesaro matches can't be compared with John Cena, Samoa Joe, Brock Lesnar and CM Punk match. + CM Punks mic work is better by miles.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for posting that sizor, fucking awesome! (Y)


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

At least is a better love story than Twilight 








It's the veteran/Forum Legend pagi








Remember those days when Jinder was booked right


----------



## FlyingBear (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

xDD said:


> None of Daniel Bryan and Cesaro matches can't be compared with John Cena, Samoa Joe, Brock Lesnar and CM Punk match. + CM Punks mic work is better by miles.


I am pretty sure you've never seen Bryan's matches with Nigel, KENTA, Morishima and others if you think so. Why you get so hurt over a meme? :lmao


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*TURN HIM HEEL DAMMIT!*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Only faces can do Make-a-Wish, guys! :cena3


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wagg said:


>


LOL TNA.


----------



## SBD (Feb 2, 2014)

Wagg said:


>


Hang on. TNA did 2 of those first


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

Gunnar II said:


>





Who was that in the ring with Bryan?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

ChrisK said:


> Who was that in the ring with Bryan?


His niece and his sister.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

ChrisK said:


> Who was that in the ring with Bryan?


His older Sister and Niece. She was pregnant with her on The Wrestling Road Diaries, recommend getting a copy of that.


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks guys.

It has been recommended before, think I will check it out now


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

NO FUKEN SEENA GIMMICK HERE PUHREEZE


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

She actually said this: 










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ne8SWH-Mf7c


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Badass.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

This never gets old


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Every day.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Dat Michelle


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2012)

:hogan2


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------

